# DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes​*
Nach der Abstimmung des DAV, dass dieser ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten will, gelten ja zuerst einmal die angelpolitischen Grundsätze des VDSF logischerweise weiter.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan hat ja in Berlin auf der VDSF-Abstimmung angekündigt, dass sie jetzt (endlich) anfangen will, "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten" und auf dieser Basis dann bis zur Sitzung im Saarland im November ein angelpolitisches Programm und dessen Finanzierung zu präsentieren.

Wir versuchen wie immer möglichst frühzeitig in Erfahrung zu bringen, was da geplant oder diskutiert wird und werden - sobald etwas zur Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programm oder den Abschlüssen der Altverbände für 2012 vorliegt - das dann hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Eigentlich Offtopic, da hier die Neuigkeiten um die Finanzierung des Programmes des DAFV kommen sollten.

Noch gibt es ja aber keinerlei Programm, Frau Dr. will ja erst ausloten..

Also ist auch noch lange keine Finanzierung in Sicht.

Interessant und deswegen trotzdem berichtenswert ist das Folgende aber deswegen, weil dem DAV die im Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschriebenen 2 Euro Beitrag "trotz erheblichen Sparens" nicht mal bis zum Eintritt der Rechtskraft des DAFV reichen - geschweige denn das ganze Jahr wie vorgesehen.

Mehr als 25% Aufschlag will der DAV von den Anglern über seine LV eintreiben, "um den Vereinsbetrieb bis zur Rechtskraft der Verschmelzung" sicherstellen zu können...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260335




Weitere Neuigkeiten zu den Finanzen hier, sobald wir etwas erfahren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

2 Monate nach Eintragung immer noch nix, null, nada, niente....

Obwohl Frau Dr. im geschäftsführenden Präsidium für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit selber zuständig ist, dazu einen Referenten(Struppe) zur Seite hat, es 2 Geschäftsstellen gibt:
Keine einzige Veröffentlichung zum Thema  Finanzen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Immer noch das Gleiche:
Konkretes sieht und hört man nicht....

Allerdings wird von verschiedenen Veranstaltungen, an denen Präsidiumsmitglieder beteiligt gewesen sein sollen, immer wieder erzählt, dass diese sich da so in privaten Gesprächen  sinngemäß eingelassen hätten, "dass die finanzielle Situation doch deutlich schlimmer sei, selbst als man erwartet hätte"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Und wieder weitere 2 Wochen rum - immerhin gibt's jetzt mal die Tagesordnung der Verbandsausschusssitzung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051

Ansonsten weiter Schweigen  im Walde im Walde, auch schriftliche Anfragen von Mitgliedern bezüglich Finanzierung von Veranstaltungen in 2014 wurden bis heute nicht beantwortet.

Die Internetseite ist weiter eine komplette Wüste...

Frau Dr. wohl immer noch im Wahlkampfmodus für die FDP sein, statt im Einsatz für den (VDSF)DAFV....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Nach wie vor, nach weiteren 2 Wochen, natürlich nichts Neues - nur, dass jetzt langsam einige LV endlich in die Pötte kommen und sich das so nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Natürlich ist es ein Unding, dass gerade mal zweieinhalb Tage vor der Verbandsausschusssitzung das wochenlang angeforderte Material zu den Finanzen vom Vizepräsidenten Bauersfeld, zuständig für Finanzen im (VDSF)DAFV, an die Landesverbände rausgegeben wird.

Und dann auch noch unvollständig!!

Denn zu den Zahlen 2013 liegt rein gar nichts vor - zumindest eine Auflistung bis zum Juni hätte man angesichts der sich abzeichnenden Finanzlage vom Vize Bauersfeld erwarten dürfen.



In der Kürze der Zeit können wir natürlich auch nicht alles komplett durcharbeiten.

Daher hier nur eine kurze Auflistung dessen, was uns da beim ersten "überfliegen" aufgefallen ist und Fragen, die sich daraus wiederum ergeben.

*Die Kurzzusammenfassung:*
*
Es gab Anfang 2013 gerade noch freie liquide Mittel von ca. 100.000 Euro.

VDSF wie DAV haben 2012 wieder operative Verluste gemacht, die teilweise versucht wurden, in der Bilanz "besser aussehen zu lassen"..

Selbst bei Einsparungen von großzügig gerechnet ca. 460.000 Euro und dem Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-Landesverbände kann man max. mit einem Überschuss von ca. 15.000 Euro für 2013 rechnen - wenn die Einsparungen getätigt werden und Risiken nicht greifen!!

Der (VDSF)DAFV wird ohne entsprechende Maßnahmen wohl schon Ende 2013, spätestens im Laufe 2014 zahlungsunfähig.

Abhilfe:
Erhöhung der Beiträge um ca. 0,75 bis 1,00 Euro, zum  reinen "überleben". 

Wenn der (VDSF)DAFV wirklich arbeitsfähig werden möchte ist mindestens eine Verdoppelung der Beiträge, also eine Erhöhung von mind. 2 EUR, von Nöten.

Alternativ müsste der Verschmelzungsvertrag gebrochen und Personal entlassen sowie eine Geschäftsstelle geschlossen werden.*


Hier im Einzelnen die Gründe, die uns zu dieser Meinung bringen:

*Bilanz DAV*​1. 
Es wurde ein Grundstück mit dazugehörenden Gebäude ausgebucht (2 x 1,00 Euro).
Hierbei handelt es sich um "Am Bernsteinsee, Velten".
 Die Anschaffungskosten betrugen laut Anlagenverzeichnis am 22.03.2002 jeweils 1,00 Euro. 
Das hier nur ein ideeller Betrag gezahlt wurde ist ggf. noch nachvollziehbar, aber die Veräußerung zu diesem symbolischem Preis im Rahmen Fusion ist schon sehr fragwürdig. 

Laut Gerüchten handelt es sich bei dem Objekt um Eigentum des LAV Brandenburg, dass hier wohl zurück übertragen wurde - es gab da wohl auch einen entsprechenden Vertrag.

War dies im Rahmen der Fusionsverhandlungen bereits bekannt?

Oder wurde der DAV nur "aufgehübscht"?

2. 
Die Minderung der liquiden Mittel (Kasse/Bank) entspricht dem Verlust zzgl. der Auflösung der Jugendrückstellung (41.757,75 € + 7.000 €). 
Da die Auflösung der Rückstellung sollte eine Geldausgabe für Aufwand des Vorjahres sein - so ist es normal.

3. 
Durch die Auflösung von "freier Rücklage" in Höhe von 11.912 € wird nur noch ein Jahresverlust von 30.948,75 € ausgewiesen. 
Das kann und darf man machen, verschleiert aber etwas die tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten.

4. 
Das in 2011 so heiß diskutierte Konto "Saldovortrag Sachkonten" war schlussendlich - wie auch schon vermutet - der Gewinnvortrag aus Uraltjahren. 
Zu erkennen ist dies aus der Überleitung der vorgelegten Bilanz zum 31.12.2011: 
Dort wurde ein Ergebnisvortrag von minus 64.882,71 € ausgewiesen. 

Nimmt man den Vorjahresvergleich aus der Bilanz zum 31.12.2012, so steht dort ein Betrag von 28.498,95 €. 

Die Differenz ist genau der Betrag des Konto 9000, nämlich 93.381,66 €.

5. 
In der GuV werden Leasingkosten in Höhe von 15.013,48€ aufgeführt. 
2010 waren es 10.908,33 €, 
in 2011 waren es 15.927,97 €. 

Um was handelt es sich hierbei, wie lange läuft der Vertrag noch, wie hoch ist die Schlussrate?

6. 
Beim Anlagevermögen fallen mehrere Ausbuchungen, von zwar älteren, aber teuren Meßgeräten auf (Dickenmeßgerät, Laser-Weitenmessgerät und 2 Hand-Lasermetern). 

Waren das Abschiedsgeschenke (sehr provokativ gefragt)?
Wenn ja: Für wen?
Wenn nein: Was war das dann??



Anhand der Vergleichszahlen gibt es beim DAV ansonsten keine Auffälligkeiten. Für genauere Fragen, z.B. bei den Kosten für Präsidium etc., müsste man in die entsprechenden Buchungskonten schauen um Unregelmäßigkeiten zu erkennen.

*Was jedoch (positiv) auffällt: *
In 2012 wurde sich an die Gliederungsvorgaben laut HGB gehalten. 
Hat da evtl. die Kritik aus dem AB am bisherigen, davon abweichenden Verfahren des DAV, nachgeholfen?




*Bilanz (vorläufig) des VDSF*​1. 
Als erstes ist hier doch sehr verwunderlich, dass hier noch vorläufig drübersteht. Aus vereinsrechtlicher Sicht ist das garantiert auch in Ordnung, denn die HV hat den Abschluss noch nicht beschlossen. Jedoch wurde der Abschluss dem Vereinsregister zur Fusion vorgelegt.

2. 
Bei der Geschäftsausstattung wurde noch einmal "zugeschlagen". 
Eine Erhöhung - "nach Abschreibung" von rund 11.000 €. 
Da kein Anlagenverzeichnis vorliegt, können hier keine weiteren Aussagen zu gemacht werden. 
Zumindest hinterfragungswürdig, so kurz vor der Fusion.

3. 
Forderungen und Verbindlichkeiten gegenüber der GmbH.
Im Jahr 2011 war hier - kumuliert - noch eine Forderung in Höhe von 20.834,74 € zu verzeichnen. 
In 2012 ist hieraus eine Forderung in Höhe von - kumuliert - 10.469,65  geworden, also nur noch ca. 50%. 
Auffällig daran ist jedoch, dass die Minderung nur durch eine kurzfristige "Vorlage lt. Vereinbarung" der GmbH in Höhe von 30.000 EUR möglich wurde, ansonsten hätte sich die Forderung gegenüber 2011 fast verdoppelt! 
Diese 30.000 wurden lt. Hinweis des Steuerberaters Anfang 2013 an die GmbH zurückgezahlt.

4. 
Bei der GuV kann wegen der knappen Darstellung nicht so sehr viel gesagt werden. 
Der operative Verlust beträgt jedoch nicht nur rund 108.000 €, wie ausgewiesen, sondern ist doppelt so hoch. 

Die Differenz ist "geschönt" durch den "Haushaltsausgleich aus Rücklagen". 

Monetär fällt das jedoch nicht so auf (Minderung der liquiden Mittel ca. 100.000 Euro), da in 2012 die Forderungen um knapp 63.000 Euro abnahmen und gleichzeitig die Verbindlichkeiten (auch gg. die GmbH) um rd. 55.000 € zunahmen (insgesamt also ca. 108.000 €). 

Gegenüber 2011 hat der VDSF also einen um ca. 70.000 € höheren Verlust eingefahren und steht bilanziell deutlich schlechter dar.



*Fazit DAFV*​1. 
Zum 01.01.2013 hatten beide Altverbände zusammen nur noch rd. 167.600 € an liquiden Mitteln.

2. 
Einbringbare Forderungen (also ohne solche gg. die GmbH) beliefen sich auf rd. 34.000 €

3. 
Verbindlichkeiten bestanden in Höhe von rd. 98.000 €
*==> somit nach "Ausgleich der Forderungen und Verbindlichkeiten" lediglich eine Liquiditätsreserve von knapp über 100.000 €*
Die nach (noch geltender? Ne Neue liegt ja nicht vor...) VDSF-Geschäftsordnung aber ja deutlich höher sein müssten!!

4. 
Zu erwartende Einnahmen 
DAFV 2013: 1.550.000 € zzgl. der vereinnahmten 0,55 € pro Mitglied des DAV ergeben sich Einnahmen von rd. 1.630.000 €

5. 
Ausgaben des 
VDSF 2012 = 1.525.000 €, 
des DAV = 550.000 €, 
also insgesamt 2.075.000 € gesamt.

6. 
Anzurechnendes Einsparpotential (kalkuliert): 
VDSF = 285.000 €, 
DAV = 175.000 €, 
also insgesamt 460.000 € (extrem großzügig kalkuliert).

7. 
Somit verbleibt ein Überschuss von 15.000 €.

8. 
Nach diesem "Schönrechnen" von uns nun die Fallen:
a. Risiko der Sonderzahlung beim Ex-DAV von 80.000 €

b. nur noch maximal 30% an Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

c. keine sportlichen Veranstaltungen (oben wurden weder die paar Einnahmen noch die Ausgaben berücksichtigt). Da hier aber offensichtlich schon die entsprechenden Gelder geflossen sind verringert sich der "Überschuss" um rund 88.000 € (Zweckbetrieb Sport 2 des DAV).

9. 
Ergebnis: 
Am 31.12.2013 hat der DAFV so gut wie keine bzw. gar keine liquiden Mittel mehr zur Verfügung.

10. 
Da weitere Kosten nicht/kaum eingespart werden können und gleichzeitig die Mitgliederzahl 2014 um die Bayern und den VFG B-W mindestens abnehmen (NDS steht noch nicht 100%-ig fest) und die "Sondereinnahme" des DAV auch nicht mehr kommt, fehlen dann mind. 288.000 € an Beitragseinnahmen.

==> der DAFV wird dann Zahlungsunfähig oder muss die Beiträge um ca. 0,75 bis 1,00 Euro anheben, um zu überleben. 

Wenn er arbeitsfähig werden möchte ist mindestens eine Verdoppelung der Beiträge, also eine Erhöhung von mind. 2 EUR, von Nöten.

Alternativ muss der Verschmelzungsvertrag gebrochen und Personal entlassen sowie eine Geschäftsstelle geschlossen werden.

Das wirkt sich wegen der wohl fälligen Abfindungen und Abstandszahlungen dann aber erst 2015 aus.


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Aber Wettkampffischen/Hegefischen/ Sichtungsfischen ..CIPS o.ä. gesichert.

lol


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Nein, das sind die genannten "Risiken/Fallen":


> 8.
> Nach diesem "Schönrechnen" von uns nun die Fallen:
> a. Risiko der Sonderzahlung beim Ex-DAV von 80.000 €
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Der Kollege im anderen Forum hat doch gesagt...alles fix.  
Man solle sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ja nu - der konnte da diese Zahlen ja noch nicht haben, oder??


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ach Thomas....wenn wir Dich nicht hätten.  
(Dann gebe es einen anderen.   lol )


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ja nun - hätte er hier mal öfter mitgelesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256602
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260335
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102

Dann hätte er zumindest nachfragen können bei seinen Präsidiumskollegen..............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der DAFV wird ohne entsprechende Maßnahmen wohl schon Ende 2013, spätestens im Laufe 2014 zahlungsunfähig.*


 
Würde das wirklich noch jemanden überraschen...???? 

Aber die können ja den Insolvenzantrag mit einer Stimme sprechend stellen- und vorneweg dürfen alle LV Präsidenten den Bundesverband dann in einer großen Zeremonie zu Grabe tragen- inkl. dem neuen Superlogo.

Ich sehe darin aber viel positives- der Weg wär frei für einen Neuanfang mit neuen Personen und Kräften.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Die Landesverbände und Delegierten, die das alles mit der (Kon)Fusion mehrheitlich wider besseren Wissens gewählt, abgenickt und abgesegnet haben bisher (außer eben LSFV-NDS), die werden auch dafür sorgen, dass die organisierten Angelfischer die Verdoppelung der Beiträge für NULL GEGENLEISTUNG! zahlen..

Wetten???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände und Delegierten, die das alles mit der (Kon)Fusion mehrheitlich wider besseren Wissens gewählt, abgenickt und abgesegnet haben bisher (außer eben LSFV-NDS), die werden auch dafür sorgen, dass die organisierten Angelfischer die Verdoppelung der Beiträge für NULL GEGENLEISTUNG! zahlen..
> 
> Wetten???


 
Ich setzt eine Kiste Bier, dass auf der Versammlung keine Verdoppelung der Beiträge beschlossen wird- dafür ist eine zu negative Stimmung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Dann müssten sie entweder deutlich mehr als 460.000 Euros einsparen (kein Fischen mehr bezahlen, keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, keine Messe etc.) oder den Verschmelzungsvertrag brechen (Geschäftsstellen schliessen, Leute entlassen) nur um zu überleben - ob das die Stimmung hebt???

Das wären ja immer noch ca. 1,5 Mio. die der Bundesverband 2013 ausgeben könnte. 

Für noch weniger Leistung als jetzt schon - und 2014 siehts ja noch mieser aus......

Außer den Abnickern aus den Landesverbänden, die mehrheitlich dieses Fiasko gewählt haben, wird da dann wohl kaum einer jubeln über diese grandiose Leistung...........


----------



## Sharpo (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Der VDSF hat doch eh nur Casting bezahlt......
:g


----------



## prinz1 (12. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

hallo

danke @ thomas
sehr interessante ausführungen und anmerkungen!
meine schwarzseherei geht mal wieder in die realität über!
aber wie sagtst du doch immer so schön????

alles demokratisch gelaufen!

so, ironie mal wieder aus! ( sofern das überhaupt noch geht )
ich bin gespannt, wie die wirtschaftlichen aspekte des dafv im nächsten jahr gesichert werden sollen / wollen.
eine anhebung der beiträge steht mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit ins haus. das werden uns "unsere" vertreter wieder schmackhaft machen.
eigentlich wünsche ich dieser ganzen "sautruppe" eine geordnete insolvenz.
danach kann man ja wieder neu anfangen, hoffentlich dann nicht schon wieder mit den selben kollegen der "superfusion"
in diesem sinne
habt euch wohl

der prinz


----------



## Knispel (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ich finde das alles klasse. Herr Q. schweigt, der gute Mensch aus S-H schweigt ( Name ist mir entfallen ). Alle Kritiker die am liebsten die Gegner oder Mahner ( wg. der Durchführung ) der Fusion niedergemacht hätten schweigen ( auch die aus dem AB ). Überall "das große Schweigen" .... oder sollte es etwa die Ruhe vor dem Sturm sein, bis der Ruf ertönen wird : Angler steht zusammen und rettet unseren Verband - wir erhöhen unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge, die Vernichtung der Angelei kostet eben ein Opfer von uns allen ?


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich finde das alles klasse. Herr Q. schweigt, der gute Mensch aus S-H schweigt ( Name ist mir entfallen ). Alle Kritiker die am liebsten die Gegner oder Mahner ( wg. der Durchführung ) der Fusion niedergemacht hätten schweigen ( auch die aus dem AB ). Überall "das große Schweigen" .... oder sollte es etwa die Ruhe vor dem Sturm sein, bis der Ruf ertönen wird : Angler steht zusammen und rettet unseren Verband - wir erhöhen unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge, die Vernichtung der Angelei kostet eben ein Opfer von uns allen ?


Das große Schweigen könnte auch damit zusammen hängen, dass so manchem angesichts der zur Schau getragenen geballten Inkompetenz einfach die Worte fehlen. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich finde das alles klasse. Herr Q. schweigt, der gute Mensch aus S-H schweigt ( Name ist mir entfallen ). Alle Kritiker die am liebsten die Gegner oder Mahner ( wg. der Durchführung ) der Fusion niedergemacht hätten schweigen ( auch die aus dem AB ). Überall "das große Schweigen" .... oder sollte es etwa die Ruhe vor dem Sturm sein, bis der Ruf ertönen wird : *Angler steht zusammen und rettet unseren Verband - wir erhöhen unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge, die Vernichtung der Angelei kostet eben ein Opfer von uns allen *?



Ein durchaus denkbares Szenario - und wieder werden das "weitblickende" Abnicker der Delegierten aus den Landesverbänden abnicken - und die organisierten Angelfischer werden brav weiter bezahlen, ohne dass sie auch nur ansatzweise ne Leistung dafür bekommen...

*Die Trümmertruppen aus VDSF und DAV haben ja in den letzten 5 Jahren schon ca. 10 Millionen Euro verpulvert!!*

Für was denn eigentlich?

Was haben die konkret gemacht für Angler??

Hats einen gejuckt?

Weder die Delegierten, die sich einmal im Jahr dann wichtig fühlen durften beim abnicken, noch die organisierten Angelfischer der Basis, die diese Millionenbeträge zahlen und sich das gefallen lassen.

So what?

Jeder kriegt die Lobby, die er verdient.............

In ein paar Jahren können die organisierten dann wenigsten noch Casting auf dem Sportplatz betreiben...


----------



## Ossipeter (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Vielleicht sind sie schon dabei:
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...enangler-wetteifern-in-Halle-um-WM-Titel.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

PS:
*Nur, falls das bisher noch niemandem aufgefallen ist:*
Nicht nur, dass keinerlei Material vom Vize für Finanzen im (VDSF)DAFV, Bauersfeld, zu den Zahlen 2013 trotz Anforderung verschickt wurde - auch der Haushaltsentwurf 2014 wurde den Landesverbänden noch nicht zugeschickt.

Die müssen also praktisch auf der Sitzung morgen da evtl. über etwas entscheiden, was sie vorher gar nicht prüfen konnten (auf der Tagesordnung steht der Haushaltsentwurf 2014 ja..)...

Und das als einer der Tagesordnungspunkte von mindestens (bis jetzt) 22 in 4 Stunden............

Und auch da prophezeie ich, dass die Mehrheit der Abnickerdelegierten wie beim genehmigen der (Kon)Fusionssatzung, des Verschmelzungsvertrages und der Wahl des Präsidiums das auch wieder abnicken wird...

Zu was sich vorher informieren????

War doch auch in den letzten 20 Jahren weder in VDSF noch DAV notwendig, solange man nur heftig genug (ab)nicken konnte.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

PPS:
Ob Frau Dr. überhaupt kommt?
Noch steht der Termin morgen nicht auf ihrer Seite............


----------



## Knispel (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Klasse Leistung wollen die da absolvieren :11 min für jeden Tagesordnungspunkt, hab ich in meiner aktiver Zeit in einem Vorstand eines Vereines nie hinbekommen ......
Sind die Begrüßungsreden und Lobdudelein schon mit eingerechnet ?
Und mal ehrlich thomas, ob die Dame kommt oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um - ist doch eh Latte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Knispel schrieb:


> :11 min für jeden Tagesordnungspunkt, hab ich in meiner aktiver Zeit in einem Vorstand eines Vereines nie hinbekommen ......
> .


Es gab vorher keine bzw. nur unvollständige Unterlagen - über was will man dann diskutieren??

Heiße Luft??

Die Punkte werden wohl vorgelesen werden...

Wie sich Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium das vorstellen...

Dann dürfen die LV-Präsis das zur Kenntnis nehmen und dann alle wieder nach Hause fahren...

Zu mehr wird kaum Zeit sein - Frau Dr. muss ja auch Wahlkämpfen, was soll sie sich da mit organisierten Angelfischern groß abgeben??

*Zumal sie ja bis jetzt die Erfahrung machen konnte, dass alles Vorgelegte ohne Nachdenken und Hinterfragen von der Mehrheit der Delegierten auf der Hauptversammlung dann eh abgenickt wird..

Das war im VDSF so, das war im DAV so - warum sollte sich das jetzt beim (VDSF)DAFV ändern???*

Aus Frau Dr.`s Sicht wäre doch so eine Denkweise nicht als allzu abwegig zu bezeichnen, oder??


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Einfach mal den DAFV Vorstand vertrauen.
Bei der damaligen einstimmingen Abstimmung dürfte das doch kein Problem sein.

Einach nur Vertrauen.......und abzeichnen.  

##


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einach nur Vertrauen.......und abzeichnen.
> 
> ##


Das dürfte vor allem hier gefordert sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Die Trümmertruppe im Bund (VDSF)DAFV kassiert zwar Geld, macht aber nix - wenns brennt, müssen wieder die LV ran:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271591

*SCHANDE über Frau Dr. und ihre Konsorten beim (VDSF)DAFV !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Thomas... #d
echt eye, jetzt muss ich dich auch mal zur Mässigung aufrufen.

Die haben doch keine Zeit für so was, die basteln schließlich am Logo!

Und Frau Dr. hat sich vermutlich im Bundestag einschließen lassen, schließlich möchte sie den warmen Stuhl wenigstens noch eine Woche...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Und auch hier stelle ich die Frage, wer von den Verbandskritikern immer noch über Mitgliedsbeiträge sein Geld in die Verbände pumpt und somit den Wahnsinn, über den er sich aufregt, auch noch mitfinanziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



ralle 24 schrieb:


> und auch hier stelle ich die frage, wer von den verbandskritikern immer noch über mitgliedsbeiträge sein geld in die verbände pumpt und somit den wahnsinn, über den er sich aufregt, auch noch mitfinanziert.



#6#6#6

Nach der Sitzung heute wird wohl mehr Klarheit herrschen, oder?
|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und auch hier stelle ich die Frage, wer von den Verbandskritikern immer noch über Mitgliedsbeiträge sein Geld in die Verbände pumpt und somit den Wahnsinn, über den er sich aufregt, auch noch mitfinanziert.


 
Ich habe die Problematik bzgl. Mittelfranken (mag anderswo nicht zutreffen) schon mehrfach erklärt: Ein gehöriger Anteil von Vereinsmitgliedern fischt das gesamte Jahr keinen einzigen Tag am Vereinsgewässer, sondern ausschließlich an Verbandsgewässern. Zu denen haben nur Mitglieder von dem Verband angehörenden Vereinen Zutritt.

Clevere Konstruktion. Vereine, die aus dem Verband austreten, sind sofort ca. 40% der Mitglieder los und stehen im Wald. Das System erhält sich selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Auch passend zum Thema Finanzen, da auch zur GmbH ja auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung keine Dokumente vorgelegt wurden und da nach wie vor alles unklar ist.

Die DAFV Verlags- und Vertriebs- GmbH (vormals VDSF Verlags- und Vertriebs- GmbH) verkloppt jetzt die wohl noch massenhaft vorhandenen Restbestände an Büchern und Broschüren (bzw. versucht das in einer "Bettelmail" an die LV) zu Ramschpreisen..

Die verschiedenen Titel zu Fischerei und Naturschutz sollen dann jetzt statt vorher 4,80 nur 1 bis 2 Euro kosten.

Broschüren (Gewässerseminare etc.) statt vorher 6,50 meist nun um 2 Euro..

Broschüren zu den Fischen des Jahres statt 2,50 meist nur noch 50 Cent..

Das hat vorher schon keiner gewollt, das Zeug, und wird wohl auch zu den Ramschpreisen keine massenhafte Abnahme finden, sondern weiter (Hörensagen) 3 Zimmer verstopfen, die damit gefüllt sein sollen...


----------



## Ossipeter (30. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe die Problematik bzgl. Mittelfranken (mag anderswo nicht zutreffen) schon mehrfach erklärt: Ein gehöriger Anteil von Vereinsmitgliedern fischt das gesamte Jahr keinen einzigen Tag am Vereinsgewässer, sondern ausschließlich an Verbandsgewässern. Zu denen haben nur Mitglieder von dem Verband angehörenden Vereinen Zutritt.
> 
> Clevere Konstruktion. Vereine, die aus dem Verband austreten, sind sofort ca. 40% der Mitglieder los und stehen im Wald. Das System erhält sich selbst.


Der mit den Fischereirechten ist aber der Mittelfränkische Fischereiverband und nicht der Bayerische und auch nicht der DAVF.#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat vorher schon keiner gewollt, das Zeug, und wird wohl auch zu den Ramschpreisen keine massenhafte Abnahme finden, sondern weiter (Hörensagen) 3 Zimmer verstopfen, die damit gefüllt sein sollen...



Ist ja auch unerklärlich, warum sich z.B. die Broschüre für den Fisch des Jahres 2012 - Neunaugen |rolleyes für 6 Euro nicht verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot. Damit konnte nun wirklich keiner rechnen. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Die ab 2009 (z. B. Neunauge) kosten noch 4 Teuros, die Forelle (2013) 5, der große Rest fuffzich Cent...


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Warum nicht an die LV verschenken? Die haben es doch eh bereits bezahlt...bzw. wir.
Dafür jetzt noch Rechnungen schreiben...ABM für die Geschäftsstellen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Nicht das ein Herr B., ein Herr N., oder gar ein Herr M. nicht noch irgendwo eine eigene Broschürendruckerei haben...wundern würde mich nichts.


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Pass mal schön auf, dass er dich dafür nicht direkt vor irgendein deutsches Gericht zieht... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Hier mal die Zusammenfassung bez. Einnahmesituation und Haushaltsplan, soweit man das aus dem Delegiertenmaterial und den Bilanzen 2012 (letzte "sichere" Zahlen) rauslesen kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138

So, nach harter Arbeit (danke für die Hilfe!) und vielem auseinander pusseln hier einmal die Punkte, welche bei Kürzungen die Arbeit für Landesverbände, Angler und das Angeln am meisten betreffen. 

Also wo und wie viel der (VDSF)DAFV 2014 laut für die HV vorgelegtem Haushaltsplan kürzen will.

Die Vergleichszahlen dazu sind die aus den Bilanzen 2012 des DAV und VDSF zusammen gerechneten.

Es liegen ja vom (VDSF)DAFV aus 2013 keinerlei Zahlen vor, schon gar kein gemeinsamer Haushalt etc., so dass wir als Vergleichsgrundlage die letzten "sicheren Zahlen" aus den 2012er Bilanzen genommen haben.


Zuerst aber die Merkwürdigkeiten bei den Einnahmeannahmen des (VDSF)DAFV:

*Einnahmesituation*
Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.

Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.

*Angegeben wurde als Einnahme aus Mitgliederbeiträgen für 2014 - Grundlage des Haushaltsplanes 2014:*
1.340.900 Euro

Das entspräche einer Mitgliederzahl 2014 von: 
670.450


*Das Delegiertenmaterial weist aus als Grundlage für die Stimmverteilung der HV 2014:*
Mitglieder gemeldet 2012:
799.154

Mitglieder bezahlt Stichtag 2012:
779.616

*Rechtskräftig im Aussenverhältnis (also gegenüber dem (VDSF)DAFV) gekündigt haben:*
LFV Bayern: 
131.003 Zahler

VFG Baden-Württemberg:
21.708 Zahler

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen:
88.992 Zahler

*Macht zusammen für 2014:
241.703*
weniger Zahler als 2012


Nehmen wir nun die größere Zahl (gemeldete, nicht bezahlte Mitglieder):
799.154
und ziehen davon die Zahl der rechtmäßig gekündigten ab:
241.703
ergibt:
557.451 Zahler.

Das würde dann Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen machen von:
1.114.902 Euro

Angesetzt wurden vom Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV aber:
1.340.900 Euro

*Und bereits mit diesen über 1,3 Mio. Euro Mitgliedereinnahmen wird schon laut Haushaltsvoranschlag eine Unterdeckung (= operativer Verlust) von ca. 100.000 Euro erreicht!!!*

Zieht man dann von den im Haushaltsvoranschlag genannten über 1,3 Mio. die an Hand gültiger Kündigungen wahrscheinlicheren 1.114.902 Euro ab, kommt man zu einer weiteren Unterdeckung von:
225.998 Euro

*Also insgesamt zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 :
325.998 Euro*

Zieht man davon aber die Niedersachsen als Ausgabeausfall ab (was aber natürlich kein vernünftiger Kaufmann so tun würde!!!), weil die im Dezember die im Aussenverhältnis gültige Kündigung im Innenverhältnis klären müssen, ergebe sich immer noch nur Einnahmen von:
1.292.886 Euro real
statt wie vom Präsidium angegeben:
1.340.900 Euro

*Auch damit käme es dann immer noch zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 von ca.:
148.000 Euro*

Und das  praktisch ohne Rücklagen und Reserven für 2014, da die restlichen paar Rücklagekröten wohl inzwischen verprasst wurden (sonst hätte der DAV 2013 ja keine 55 Cent Zusatzbeiträge erheben müssen, wenn Geld dagewesen wäre, wirtschaftliche Einheit ja seit 01.01. 2013).

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Hauptversammlung, ob da vorgelegt und vorgerechnet wird, wie sich das verhält mit Mitgliederzahlen, Einnahmen und dem ominösen Haushaltsvoranschlag - der auf welchen Zahlen und Annahmen und auf welcher Realität auch immer beruhen mag....

Mir ist das zugegeben zu hoch, wie das auch nur ansatzweise funktionieren soll..

Trotz der ganzen Kürzungen gerade in wichtigen Bereichen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Jugend und Angeln....


*Ausgabesituation/Haushaltsplan*
Hier Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.


*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%


----------



## Elbangler_70 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Thomas, du beziehst dich auf den Haushalt des DAV von 2012. Hast du dabei auch berücksichtigt, dass der DAV 3€ pro Mitglied Beitrag erhob, der DAFV jetzt aber 2€ (bezogen auf die ehem. DAV-LV)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Natürlich. 

Siehe Anmerkungen zu Einnahmen - es wurde jedes Mitglied für 2014 mit 2 Euro gerechnet.

Der Bezug 2012 ist dazu da, die Kürzungen in den einzelnen Bereichen bei den Ausgaben 2014 transparenter zu machen, da dies die letzten "sicheren" Zahlen sind. 

Der (VDSF)DAFV war ja bis heute nicht in der Lage, aktuelle Planungen oder Zahlen, oder bis jetzt getätigte Ausgaben für 2013 zu liefern - trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage durch diverse LV.

Ob die da in 2012 dann 2, 3 oder 30 Euro pro Mitglied bezahlt haben, ist ja nicht relevant, da es um die Ausgaben/Leistungen und nicht um die Einnahmen geht (die ja da auch schon nicht reichten.)...

Wichtig ist ja nur, was der (VDSF)DAFV JETZT ab 2014 für das Geld machen will.

Relevant ist also, wie z. B. bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gekürzt wird (über 80% gegenüber 2012) , so dass das gerade noch 3 % vom geplanten Haushalt dafür da sind.

Oder bei der angeblich so  wichtigen Europaarbeit (deswegen wollte man doch (kon)fusionieren), wofür laut Haushaltsplan gegenüber 2012 70% gekürzt wurden und das im aktuell vorgelegte Haushaltsplan dann nur noch 0,68% ausmacht..


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> 
> Siehe Anmerkungen zu Einnahmen - es wurde jedes Mitglied für 2014 mit 2 Euro gerechnet.
> 
> ...



0,68% - Na, wenn das keine üppige Ausstattung ist! Und wie hoch ist der Anteil für den Sport, den ja alle Mitglieder so intensiv betreiben, dass sie sich gar nicht mehr ums Angeln kümmern können? Wieviele Leistungssportler gibt es eigentlich im Kader?


----------



## Elbangler_70 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob die da in 2012 dann 2, 3 oder 30 Euro pro Mitglied bezahlt haben, ist ja nicht relevant, da es um die Ausgaben/Leistungen und nicht um die Einnahmen geht (die ja da auch schon nicht reichten.)...


 
Doch ist es, da du den neuen Haushalt mit den Zahlen von 2012 vergleichst. Dabei sollte dann schon berückstichtigt werden das nun 1/3 weniger Beitrag von ehm. DAV-Mitgliedern erhoben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Da ist der Verband doch schuld, wenn er das beschliesst mit der Einnahmeminderung - wurde doch von Mehrheit der Abnickerverbände/Delegierten so beschlossen bei Fusionsvertrag und Satzung...

Genauso, wenn der (VDSF)DAFV bis jetzt so elend arbeitet, dass immer mehr LV kündigen und  dadurch noch weniger Kohle da ist..

Beide Altverbände haben ja schon mit mehr Kohle 2012 nix hingekriegt, und jetzt wird noch weiter gekürzt - darum geht es...

Warum denen überhaupt noch was bezahlen, wenn ausser Eigenverwaltung und Beiträge/Versicherungen (*zusammen 81% vom geplanten Haushalt!!) *nicht mehr* als ca. 3% für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bleiben und unter 1% für Europa....* (wo doch Europa angeblich so wichtig ist und man da mit einer Stimme sprechen muss - bei dem Etat für Europa kommt doch da nicht mal ein leises Flüstern zustande...)..



Was soll da erreicht werden, wenn man alle Arbeit einstellt, weil mans nicht bezahlen kann, weil man nicht in der Lage war, einen vernünftigen Haushalt hinzustellen mit vernünftigen Einnahmen??

War doch alles bekannt, schon seit Jahren be- und geschrieben...

Und beileibe nicht nur von uns....


----------



## Elbangler_70 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Thomas du verstehst mich nicht. 

Wenn du 2012 mit 2014 vergleichst musst du m.e. berücksichtigen das der DAV mehr Geld pro Mitglied erhoben hat als jetzt der DAFV. Sonst vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen. Die erbrachte Leistung für das Geld ist ein anderes Thema.

Man sollte die Zahlen schon in diese Relation bringen.

Daneben wäre es interesant wie z.B. der Posten Eigenverwaltung dann reell in den Sparmaßnahmen umgesetzt wird. Am meisten Einsparen kann man ja an den Personalkosten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Da ist doch wurscht, wie viel Geld da war in 2012 und wie viel jetzt da ist.

Das ist alleine Sache des Verbandes, wie viel er einnimmt.

*Ich vergleiche die Leistungen *(und NICHT DIE EINNAHMEN!!) aus 2012 mit den geplanten Leistungen 2014..




PS:
Die Kohle (siehe Erläuterung Einnahmeannahmen und Ausgaben/Planung) wird so oder so nicht reichen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

*JETZT WIRD ES RICHTIG PEINLICH!!!*

Soeben ging ein Rundschreiben von Thomas Struppe, dem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im 
(VDSF)DAFV, an die Landesverbände raus.

Wir machten ja schon auf die Kürzungen aufmerksam im Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen und der AFZ Fischwaid.

Und das trotz der Absprache auf der Verbandsauschusssitzung, dass die AFZ Fischwaid mit mindestens 4 Ausgaben/Jahr beibehalten werden soll...

*Nun haben die Dilettanten im (VDSF)DAFV ENDLICH GEMERKT, dass ihr glorreicher Haushaltsplan nicht hinhaut!!*

*Thomas Struppe lässt nun durch Dr. Spahn von der Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle eine BETTELMAIL an die LV schicken!!*

Man könne wegen der angespannten Finanzsituation trotz aller Einsparbemühungen bei Porto, Druck etc. nicht mehr wie bisher die AFZ mit 1 Exemplar pro Mitgliedsverein kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.

Es würde schwer fallen, für eine bisher kostenlose Leistung einen finanziellen Beitrag zu verlangen.

*DIE WISSEN ALSO, DASS ES HIER UM EINE VERDECKTE BEITRAGSERHÖHUNG GEHT!!!*

Würden die LV MINDESTENS 5.000 Abos zu 4,80 Euro bei 6 Ausgaben oder zu 2,60 Euro bei 4 Ausgaben bestellen, könnte man das weiterführen - sonst würde die AFZ trotz Satzung und Absprache auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung nur noch online zur Verfügung stellen.


*GEHTS WIRKLICH NOCH PEINLICHER, SEINE UNFÄHIGKEIT KLAR ZU STELLEN, ALS MIT EINER SOLCHEN BETTELMAIL??????*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *JETZT WIRD ES RICHTIG PEINLICH!!!*
> 
> Soeben ging ein Rundschreiben von Thomas Struppe, dem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im
> (VDSF)DAFV, an die Landesverbände raus.
> ...



PS:
Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, ein so großer Verband geht mit einer solchen Bettelmail raus, letztlich wegen gerade mal 13.000 Euro (5.000 mal 2,60)...

Die haben nun also immerhin gemerkt, dass sie haushaltstechnisch so kaputt sind und so elend versagt haben, dass die nicht mal auf normalem, haushälterischen Weg diese für einen Verband mit (angeblichen) 800.000 Zahlern doch eigentlich mickrige Summe noch irgendwo zusammen kriegen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, ein so großer Verband geht mit einer solchen Bettelmail raus, letztlich wegen gerade mal 13.000 Euro (5.000 mal 2,60)...
> 
> Die haben nun also immerhin gemerkt, dass sie haushaltstechnisch so kaputt sind und so elend versagt haben, dass die nicht mal auf normalem, haushälterischen Weg diese für einen Verband mit (angeblichen) 800.000 Zahlern doch eigentlich mickrige Summe noch irgendwo zusammen kriegen..


 
Und die Vorsitzende ist nicht Mitglied bei der Linkspartei oder SPD, denen man sonst gern keinen Plan vorwirft, sondern bei der Partei, die den wirtschaftlichen Durchblick gepachtet hat. Alles wird gut. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Keine Panik.....

Die Abnickerlandesverbände, deren Funktionäre und Delegierte werden das schon auch wieder so abnicken und bezahlen.

Laut Mail hätten einige Verbände, wie der "FV Saar" und der "Verband Hessischer Fischer", bereits "Unterstützung angekündigt" - also das Mittragen und Abnicken einer solchen verdeckten Beitragserhöhung...



PS:
Angesichts all dessen werfe ich einfach mal den Begriff "Insolvenzverschleppung" in die Runde........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angesichts all dessen werfe ich einfach mal den Begriff "Insolvenzverschleppung" in die Runde........


 
Und damit sich dieser Begriff nicht so einsam vorkommt, lege ich den Begriff Dilettantismus daneben.

Ich glaube, die beiden Begriffe verstehen sich ganz gut.


----------



## Knispel (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ich finde es beachtlich, dass alle vom AB bisher prognostizierten Gegebenheiten eintroffen sind. Noch erstaunlicher ist es, dass die Beführworter der (Kon)Fusion - ich erinnere mich hier und in einem anderen Forum noch an die markische Töne - allesamt von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind und schweigen.


----------



## Blauzahn (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

... und ich ergänze um den Begriff Paparazzi #h

Darüber hinaus frage ich mich, wie die Mails so schnell an die Öffentlichkeit - das AB - gelangen und warum #c

Neue/Alte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit oder aber Ausdruck für Hilflosigkeit der Zuträger?

Wohl auch etwas, was ich nicht verstehen werde.
Man kann es feiern und sich freuen, das man diese Infos bekommt, aber die Frage ist für mich - warum?

Einzig Hilflosigkeit scheint mir hier zu greifen.

Gruß

und ihr mich auch


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich finde es beachtlich, dass alle vom AB bisher prognostizierten Gegebenheiten, eintroffen sind.


 
Nichts gegen die sehr gute Arbeit von Thomas, aber diese Prognosen konnte jeder zielgenau treffen, der sich nur etwas mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt hat. Die Lage ist offensichtlich.

Ich wage eine weitere Prognose: Spätestens 2015 heißt der Präsident anders (und einige Vorstandsmitglieder auch). 

Den Verband wird es sicher weiter geben, aber die Vorzeichen werden sich ändern. Je mehr Angler und Vereine verstehen, dass sie Geld in einen maroden Naturschutz- und Casting-Verband investieren sollen, den das Angeln nur am Rand interessiert, desto mehr stellen berechtigte Fragen, die der aktuelle Vorstand nur schwer beantworten kann.

Und der Grund, warum immer mehr Angler und Vereine Fragen stellen, ist u.a. maßgeblich die Informationsversorgung durch das Anglerboard. 

Thomas macht halt einen guten Job (bei allen Meinungsverschiedenheiten, die wir gelegentlich sicher haben). #6


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Kurz quergefragt:
Werden für den "erwarteten" Gesamthaushalt 2014 gerade einmal 0,02% mehr Finanzmittel für Europa- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zusammen zur Verfügung gestellt, als für das Casting?? Nichts gegen den Sport, aber wo sind da die Relationen?


----------



## Deep Down (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Angesichts all dessen werfe ich einfach mal den Begriff "Insolvenzverschleppung" in die Runde........



Uiuiui, das Ding könnte dann aber richtig heiß werden! Dann sollten sich die Beteiligten vielleicht mal ganz schnell über das weitere Vorgehen  beraten lassen, das ist nämlich auch zivilrechtlich bezüglich der eigenen Haftung nicht ohne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Du kennst Dich da besser aus, bist ja Jurist...

Wenn endlich mal Verantwortliche auch zur Verantwortung gezogen werden würden, wäre das sicher im Sinne der Angler...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ... und ich ergänze um den Begriff Paparazzi #h
> 
> Darüber hinaus frage ich mich, wie die Mails so schnell an die Öffentlichkeit - das AB - gelangen und warum #c
> 
> ...



Ja, das muss weh tun ... sich im (sinkenden) Schiff nicht auf die Mannschaft verlassen zu können ... 

Whistleblowing nennt man das ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Bitte nicht weiter auf Offtopic-Ablenkungen eingehen oder persönlich werden.
Danke.

*Zurück zum Thema, hier zusammen gefasst:*
Hier mal die Zusammenfassung bez. Einnahmesituation und Haushaltsplan, soweit man das aus dem Delegiertenmaterial und den Bilanzen 2012 (letzte "sichere" Zahlen) rauslesen kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138

So, nach harter Arbeit (danke für die Hilfe!) und vielem auseinander pusseln hier einmal die Punkte, welche bei Kürzungen die Arbeit für Landesverbände, Angler und das Angeln am meisten betreffen. 

Also wo und wie viel der (VDSF)DAFV 2014 laut für die HV vorgelegtem Haushaltsplan kürzen will.

Die Vergleichszahlen dazu sind die aus den Bilanzen 2012 des DAV und VDSF zusammen gerechneten.

Es liegen ja vom (VDSF)DAFV aus 2013 keinerlei Zahlen vor, schon gar kein gemeinsamer Haushalt etc., so dass wir als Vergleichsgrundlage die letzten "sicheren Zahlen" aus den 2012er Bilanzen genommen haben.


Zuerst aber die Merkwürdigkeiten bei den Einnahmeannahmen des (VDSF)DAFV:

*Einnahmesituation*
Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.

Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.

*Angegeben wurde als Einnahme aus Mitgliederbeiträgen für 2014 - Grundlage des Haushaltsplanes 2014:*
1.340.900 Euro

Das entspräche einer Mitgliederzahl 2014 von: 
670.450


*Das Delegiertenmaterial weist aus als Grundlage für die Stimmverteilung der HV 2014:*
Mitglieder gemeldet 2012:
799.154

Mitglieder bezahlt Stichtag 2012:
779.616

*Rechtskräftig im Aussenverhältnis (also gegenüber dem (VDSF)DAFV) gekündigt haben:*
LFV Bayern: 
131.003 Zahler

VFG Baden-Württemberg:
21.708 Zahler

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen:
88.992 Zahler

*Macht zusammen für 2014:
241.703*
weniger Zahler als 2012


Nehmen wir nun die größere Zahl (gemeldete, nicht bezahlte Mitglieder):
799.154
und ziehen davon die Zahl der rechtmäßig gekündigten ab:
241.703
ergibt:
557.451 Zahler.

Das würde dann Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen machen von:
1.114.902 Euro

Angesetzt wurden vom Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV aber:
1.340.900 Euro

*Und bereits mit diesen über 1,3 Mio. Euro Mitgliedereinnahmen wird schon laut Haushaltsvoranschlag eine Unterdeckung (= operativer Verlust) von ca. 100.000 Euro erreicht!!!*

Zieht man dann von den im Haushaltsvoranschlag genannten über 1,3 Mio. die an Hand gültiger Kündigungen wahrscheinlicheren 1.114.902 Euro ab, kommt man zu einer weiteren Unterdeckung von:
225.998 Euro

*Also insgesamt zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 :
325.998 Euro*

Zieht man davon aber die Niedersachsen als Ausgabeausfall ab (was aber natürlich kein vernünftiger Kaufmann so tun würde!!!), weil die im Dezember die im Aussenverhältnis gültige Kündigung im Innenverhältnis klären müssen, ergebe sich immer noch nur Einnahmen von:
1.292.886 Euro real
statt wie vom Präsidium angegeben:
1.340.900 Euro

*Auch damit käme es dann immer noch zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 von ca.:
148.000 Euro*

Und das  praktisch ohne Rücklagen und Reserven für 2014, da die restlichen paar Rücklagekröten wohl inzwischen verprasst wurden (sonst hätte der DAV 2013 ja keine 55 Cent Zusatzbeiträge erheben müssen, wenn Geld dagewesen wäre, wirtschaftliche Einheit ja seit 01.01. 2013).

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Hauptversammlung, ob da vorgelegt und vorgerechnet wird, wie sich das verhält mit Mitgliederzahlen, Einnahmen und dem ominösen Haushaltsvoranschlag - der auf welchen Zahlen und Annahmen und auf welcher Realität auch immer beruhen mag....

Mir ist das zugegeben zu hoch, wie das auch nur ansatzweise funktionieren soll..

Trotz der ganzen Kürzungen gerade in wichtigen Bereichen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Jugend und Angeln....


*Ausgabesituation/Haushaltsplan*
Hier Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.


*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%


*JETZT WIRD ES RICHTIG PEINLICH!!!*

Heute (25.10.2013) ging ein Rundschreiben von Thomas Struppe, dem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im (VDSF)DAFV, an die Landesverbände raus.

Wir machten ja schon auf die Kürzungen aufmerksam im Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen und der AFZ Fischwaid.

Und das trotz der Absprache auf der Verbandsauschusssitzung, dass die AFZ Fischwaid mit mindestens 4 Ausgaben/Jahr beibehalten werden soll...

*Nun haben die Dilettanten im (VDSF)DAFV ENDLICH GEMERKT, dass ihr glorreicher Haushaltsplan nicht hinhaut!!*

*Thomas Struppe lässt nun durch Dr. Spahn von der Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle eine BETTELMAIL an die LV schicken!!*

Man könne wegen der angespannten Finanzsituation trotz aller Einsparbemühungen bei Porto, Druck etc. nicht mehr wie bisher die AFZ mit 1 Exemplar pro Mitgliedsverein kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.

Es würde schwer fallen, für eine bisher kostenlose Leistung einen finanziellen Beitrag zu verlangen.

*DIE WISSEN ALSO, DASS ES HIER UM EINE VERDECKTE BEITRAGSERHÖHUNG GEHT!!!*

Würden die LV MINDESTENS 5.000 Abos zu 4,80 Euro bei 6 Ausgaben oder zu 2,60 Euro bei 4 Ausgaben bestellen, könnte man das weiterführen - sonst würde die AFZ trotz Satzung und Absprache auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung nur noch online zur Verfügung stellen.


*GEHTS WIRKLICH NOCH PEINLICHER, SEINE UNFÄHIGKEIT KLAR ZU STELLEN, ALS MIT EINER SOLCHEN BETTELMAIL??????*​

PS:
Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, ein so großer Verband geht mit einer solchen Bettelmail raus, letztlich wegen gerade mal 13.000 Euro (5.000 mal 2,60)...

Die haben nun also immerhin gemerkt, dass sie haushaltstechnisch so kaputt sind und so elend versagt haben, dass die nicht mal auf normalem, haushälterischen Weg diese für einen Verband mit (angeblichen) 800.000 Zahlern doch eigentlich mickrige Summe noch irgendwo zusammen kriegen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ein Insolvenzantrag wäre weniger peinlich gewesen.


----------



## labralehn (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Verstehe ich das richtig:
Von all dem Geld was in den vorherigen Jahren eingezahlt wurde ist nichts mehr da?
Falls dies so ist, gibt es da eine Aufstellung, wo das Geld hingegangen ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ob noch was aktuell da ist, ist fraglich, da für 2013 keinerlei aktuelle Zahlen oder Zwischenabschlüsse vorliegen (auch den LV nicht, trotz Nachfragen).

Abzüglich Verbindlichkeiten waren am 01.01. 2013 wohl laut Bilanzen 2012 noch knappe 100.000 Restrücklagen über (was laut Einnahmen/Haushaltsplan dann - falls noch vorhanden - aber schon eh nicht mehr zum ausgleichen reicht, um 2014 zu überleben. Bei mindestens 148.000 Unterdeckung laut Haushaltsplan).

Da der DAV aber schon 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag (Rechnung des DAV-BV an die LV liegt vor) kassieren musste zum überleben, kann eigentlich nix mehr da sein, sonst hätten sie das ja nicht gemusst (rückwirkende wirtschaftliche Einheit zum 01.01. 2013 mit BV-Beitrag von 2 Euro auch für DAVler):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260335

Und siehe oben:
Jetzt müssen sie ja schon um 13.000 Euro betteln, um die AFZ weiter drucken zu können - was soll da noch da sein, an  Reserve, wenn man schon betteln geht wegen der paar Kröten??

Aus den Bilanzen lässt sich ohne Konten und Belege nur schwer nachvollziehen, wo das Geld konkret hinging.


Dass aber für Angler, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc. nix getan wurde mit der Kohle, hat ja nun wohl wirklich jeder mitgekriegt..


----------



## labralehn (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Hallo Thomas,
danke für die Antwort.

Um welche Gesamtsumme an Einahmen handelte es sich nochmal?
Müsste doch grob geschätzt >10 Mio € liegen.

Das ist/wird eine teure Beerdigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



> Um welche Gesamtsumme an Einahmen handelte es sich nochmal?



Über welchen Zeitraum??

Für 5 - 6 Jahre dürfte das ungefähr hinkommen, beide Altverbände zusammen genommen..


----------



## labralehn (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Welcher Zeitraum wäre denn relevant?

Antwort:
Eigentlich doch der gesamte Zeitraum in dem Mitgliedsbeiträge kassiert wurden.

Von beiden Vereinen?

Antwort:
Meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall.


Weitere Überlegung:
Interessant wäre aus meiner Sicht der Dinge, herauszufinden, welche Einnahmen da verbucht wurden.

- Wieviel über welchen Zeitraum einging.
- Wieviel davon ausgegeben wurde.
- Wofür die Ausgaben gemacht wurden.

Und wieviel davon auf jeden Fall noch übrig bleiben müsste.

Meiner Meinung nach, ist das irgendwie ein Unding, das hier kein Geld mehr vorhanden sein soll. Hier wäre eine wirtschaftliche Prüfung erforderlich, um offenzulegen, ob dies einfach Unfähigkeit war oder ob Gelder in anderer Leute Hände abgezweigt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Richtig - hier geht's aber um den Haushalt 2014, nicht um Vergangenheitsbewältigung.

Dazu gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen und fragen, warum die LV beider Altverbände, deren Funktionäre und Delegierten, das immer abgenickt statt konkret nachgefragt und richtig kontrolliert haben?

Warum seit Jahren im VDSF keine satzungsgemäße Revision stattgefunden hat (zugegeben durch Mohnert, Protokoll)??

Seltsame Grundstücke im DAV, nicht nachvollziehbare Verschiebungen im Haushalt nach der Buchprüfung??

 etc. pp..


----------



## labralehn (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Hallo Thomas,

eine sehr informative Antwort, wie immer.

Noch eine hoffentlich letzte Frage von mir:

Können die zahlenden Mitglieder im Nachhinein eine satzungsgemäße Revision veranlassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Das müssten Juristen checken, das weiss ich nicht..

*Und damit wieder zurück zum Thema, Haushalt 2014:*

Hier mal die Zusammenfassung bez. Einnahmesituation und Haushaltsplan, soweit man das aus dem Delegiertenmaterial und den Bilanzen 2012 (letzte "sichere" Zahlen) rauslesen kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138

So, nach harter Arbeit (danke für die Hilfe!) und vielem auseinander pusseln hier einmal die Punkte, welche bei Kürzungen die Arbeit für Landesverbände, Angler und das Angeln am meisten betreffen. 

Also wo und wie viel der (VDSF)DAFV 2014 laut für die HV vorgelegtem Haushaltsplan kürzen will.

Die Vergleichszahlen dazu sind die aus den Bilanzen 2012 des DAV und VDSF zusammen gerechneten.

Es liegen ja vom (VDSF)DAFV aus 2013 keinerlei Zahlen vor, schon gar kein gemeinsamer Haushalt etc., so dass wir als Vergleichsgrundlage die letzten "sicheren Zahlen" aus den 2012er Bilanzen genommen haben.


Zuerst aber die Merkwürdigkeiten bei den Einnahmeannahmen des (VDSF)DAFV:

*Einnahmesituation*
Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.

Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.

*Angegeben wurde als Einnahme aus Mitgliederbeiträgen für 2014 - Grundlage des Haushaltsplanes 2014:*
1.340.900 Euro

Das entspräche einer Mitgliederzahl 2014 von: 
670.450


*Das Delegiertenmaterial weist aus als Grundlage für die Stimmverteilung der HV 2014:*
Mitglieder gemeldet 2012:
799.154

Mitglieder bezahlt Stichtag 2012:
779.616

*Rechtskräftig im Aussenverhältnis (also gegenüber dem (VDSF)DAFV) gekündigt haben:*
LFV Bayern: 
131.003 Zahler

VFG Baden-Württemberg:
21.708 Zahler

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen:
88.992 Zahler

*Macht zusammen für 2014:
241.703*
weniger Zahler als 2012


Nehmen wir nun die größere Zahl (gemeldete, nicht bezahlte Mitglieder):
799.154
und ziehen davon die Zahl der rechtmäßig gekündigten ab:
241.703
ergibt:
557.451 Zahler.

Das würde dann Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen machen von:
1.114.902 Euro

Angesetzt wurden vom Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV aber:
1.340.900 Euro

*Und bereits mit diesen über 1,3 Mio. Euro Mitgliedereinnahmen wird schon laut Haushaltsvoranschlag eine Unterdeckung (= operativer Verlust) von ca. 100.000 Euro erreicht!!!*

Zieht man dann von den im Haushaltsvoranschlag genannten über 1,3 Mio. die an Hand gültiger Kündigungen wahrscheinlicheren 1.114.902 Euro ab, kommt man zu einer weiteren Unterdeckung von:
225.998 Euro

*Also insgesamt zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 :
325.998 Euro*

Zieht man davon aber die Niedersachsen als Ausgabeausfall ab (was aber natürlich kein vernünftiger Kaufmann so tun würde!!!), weil die im Dezember die im Aussenverhältnis gültige Kündigung im Innenverhältnis klären müssen, ergebe sich immer noch nur Einnahmen von:
1.292.886 Euro real
statt wie vom Präsidium angegeben:
1.340.900 Euro

*Auch damit käme es dann immer noch zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 von ca.:
148.000 Euro*

Und das  praktisch ohne Rücklagen und Reserven für 2014, da die restlichen paar Rücklagekröten wohl inzwischen verprasst wurden (sonst hätte der DAV 2013 ja keine 55 Cent Zusatzbeiträge erheben müssen, wenn Geld dagewesen wäre, wirtschaftliche Einheit ja seit 01.01. 2013).

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Hauptversammlung, ob da vorgelegt und vorgerechnet wird, wie sich das verhält mit Mitgliederzahlen, Einnahmen und dem ominösen Haushaltsvoranschlag - der auf welchen Zahlen und Annahmen und auf welcher Realität auch immer beruhen mag....

Mir ist das zugegeben zu hoch, wie das auch nur ansatzweise funktionieren soll..

Trotz der ganzen Kürzungen gerade in wichtigen Bereichen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Jugend und Angeln....


*Ausgabesituation/Haushaltsplan*
Hier Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.


*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%


*JETZT WIRD ES RICHTIG PEINLICH!!!*

Heute (25.10.2013) ging ein Rundschreiben von Thomas Struppe, dem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im (VDSF)DAFV, an die Landesverbände raus.

Wir machten ja schon auf die Kürzungen aufmerksam im Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen und der AFZ Fischwaid.

Und das trotz der Absprache auf der Verbandsauschusssitzung, dass die AFZ Fischwaid mit mindestens 4 Ausgaben/Jahr beibehalten werden soll...

*Nun haben die Dilettanten im (VDSF)DAFV ENDLICH GEMERKT, dass ihr glorreicher Haushaltsplan nicht hinhaut!!*

*Thomas Struppe lässt nun durch Dr. Spahn von der Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle eine BETTELMAIL an die LV schicken!!*

Man könne wegen der angespannten Finanzsituation trotz aller Einsparbemühungen bei Porto, Druck etc. nicht mehr wie bisher die AFZ mit 1 Exemplar pro Mitgliedsverein kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.

Es würde schwer fallen, für eine bisher kostenlose Leistung einen finanziellen Beitrag zu verlangen.

*DIE WISSEN ALSO, DASS ES HIER UM EINE VERDECKTE BEITRAGSERHÖHUNG GEHT!!!*

Würden die LV MINDESTENS 5.000 Abos zu 4,80 Euro bei 6 Ausgaben oder zu 2,60 Euro bei 4 Ausgaben bestellen, könnte man das weiterführen - sonst würde die AFZ trotz Satzung und Absprache auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung nur noch online zur Verfügung stellen.


*GEHTS WIRKLICH NOCH PEINLICHER, SEINE UNFÄHIGKEIT KLAR ZU STELLEN, ALS MIT EINER SOLCHEN BETTELMAIL??????*​

PS:
Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, ein so großer Verband geht mit einer solchen Bettelmail raus, letztlich wegen gerade mal 13.000 Euro (5.000 mal 2,60)...

Die haben nun also immerhin gemerkt, dass sie haushaltstechnisch so kaputt sind und so elend versagt haben, dass die nicht mal auf normalem, haushälterischen Weg diese für einen Verband mit (angeblichen) 800.000 Zahlern doch eigentlich mickrige Summe noch irgendwo zusammen kriegen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Fassen wir mal zusammen:

Der Anspruch war:

Die Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu repräsentieren. Die Jugend zu fördern. Einen sehr hohen Stellenwert in Sachen Naturschutz zu pflegen und, *das* *Fusionsargument schlechthin*, mit einer Stimme im Bund und in Europa aufzutreten. 

Die Realität ist:

Kein Geld für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Kein Geld für Europapolitik. Kein Geld für Jugendarbeit. Kein Geld für Naturschutz. 
Eine in die Bedeutungslosigkeit abgewählte Präsidentin, die Lobbyarbeit in der Bundespolitik machen sollte. 

Punkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

So isses, Fakten und Zahlen liegen vor..

Kann jeder an Hand des Delegiertenmaterials bei seinem LV abfragen..

Ebenso, ob sein LV dann dem nicht halt- und finanzierbaren Haushaltsplan 2014 dann zustimmen wird.

Oder wie die LV Saar und Hessenfischer den Bettelbrief (und damit ja wohl auch den Haushaltsplan) des BV auch noch unterstützen, laut Öffentlichkeitsreferent Thomas Struppe....


----------



## GandRalf (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

@Naturliebhaber

Leider ist die Sache etwas vertrackt.
Die Vereine sind nunmal nicht direktes Mitglied im BV, sondern die Landesverbände.
Wenn der Verein austreten würde, fiel z. B. bei uns die Möglichkeit im DEK oder anderen LV Gewässern zu angeln weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Auch das hat nix mit dem Haushaltsplan 2014 zu tun, dem Thema hier...

Jeder kann in seinem Verein nachfragen und sich informieren lassen, die Vereine müssen dann eben bei ihren Verbänden die Infos einholen - man kann, wenn man will..

Das Delegiertenmaterial liegt jedem LV vor, ebenso der Bettelbrief wegen der AFZ..


----------



## GandRalf (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Sorry! Ging nur auf den entsprechenden Post ein.

Letztes OT:

Wie wird eigentlich festgelegt, zu welchem Verband ein Verein gehört? Landesgrenzen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

In den meisten Ländern gibt es mehrere  Verbände, je nach Satzung kann man da wechseln..


----------



## Deep Down (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



GandRalf schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> Wenn der Verein austreten würde, fiel z. B. bei uns die Möglichkeit im DEK oder anderen LV Gewässern zu angeln weg.



Oft gehörtes Argument, ist aber noch nie belegt worden! Wo steht das? Ich kann ohne Probs mit Vorlage des Fischereischeines auch in anderen LV-Verbänden angeln!

@Ralle
Die Feststellungen der Lähmung kann nicht treffender sein!


----------



## GandRalf (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Könnte man das Unterthema verschieben?
Hätte da so einige Fragen.
Eigentlich fände ich es gut, wenn mein Verein nach NDS wecheln könnte  ;-)


----------



## smithie (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

~1/2 Haushalt = Verwaltung
~1/4 Haushalt = Versicherung 

mehr als 5mal so viele Ausgaben für Casting wie für Europaarbeit.
etwa gleich viele Ausgaben für Casting wie für Öffentlichkeit.

Vielleicht haben wir da nur was falsch verstanden?
DAFV = Deutscher Angel- und Fischerei-*Versicherung*sverband?


----------



## labralehn (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

@smithie #80
nach der Rechnung sollten noch 1/4 des Betrages übrig geblieben sein.

1.) müsste noch etwas übrigbleiben für die eigentliche Arbeit des Verbandes.
2.)  und noch etwas als Rücklage.

Das müsste man nun finden. 
Oder ist das alles ins Casting gegangen?
Wenn ja, wem hat das genutzt und wie hoch was der Betrag wirklich gewesen.

Würde der deutsche Bürger, so mit seinem Einkommen wirtschaften, wäre es schon lange zahlungsunfähig.
Und hätte alles verspielt, was er sich über die Jahre geschaffen hatte.


----------



## Hezaru (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Danke Thomas,
ich hoffe deinem Blutdruck geht es wieder besser und die Deligierten lesen das hier.
Am Anfang fand ich das ganze ja unglaublich, aber man gewöhnt sich daran...#d
fg Hezaru


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Im Prinzip sieht die Sache doch so aus. Wenn der Verband halbwegs vernünftige Arbeit für die Angler und den Angelsport (ohne immer nur ihr blödes Kochtopfangeln zu propagieren und damit einem großteil der Angler vor den Kopf zu stossen) machen würden, dann wäre die Anglerschaft sicherlich auch mit einem Beitrag von 10 Euro für den Verband einverstanden.

Leider ist sich der Verband ja nicht zu schade den Angelsport zu Grabe zu tragen. Und deswegen müssen sie auch für minimale Geldspenden betteln.

Irgendwie eine zutiefst unbefriedigende Situation.

Mal schauen was bei der nächsten Sitzung so passiert. Vielleicht wird ja das Verbandslogo noch einmal überarbeitet...

Btw. Die Ausgaben für das Casting finde ich nicht so schlimm. Sind ja nur wenige Tausend Euro bei einem Millionenbudget. Was hier allerdings einen faden Beigeschmack hat...bei der aktuellen Verbandsarbeit werden wir wahrscheinlich noch froh sein, das es den Castingsport gibt. Somit sind die Angelsachen in 15 Jahren dann nicht komplett wertlos. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn der Verband halbwegs vernünftige Arbeit für die Angler und den Angelsport (ohne immer nur ihr blödes Kochtopfangeln zu propagieren und damit einem großteil der Angler vor den Kopf zu stossen) machen würden, dann wäre die Anglerschaft sicherlich auch mit einem Beitrag von 10 Euro für den Verband einverstanden.



So seh ich das auch..

Diese Hoffnung bzw. dieser Wunsch ist aber so realistisch, wie dass die abnickenden Funktionäre und Delegierten auf einmal übers Wasser wandeln würden.....

Leider.....

Nun werden wir sehen, ob die nun auf der HV im November den nicht haltbaren Haushaltsplan (zu hoch angesetzte Einnahmen, Ausgabenverteilung praktisch nur zum Eigenerhalt ohne Arbeit für Angler und trotzdem eine Unterdeckung von mindestens ca. 150.000 Euro) einfach trotz aller öffentlichen Fakten (Delegiertenmaterial) abnicken werden und damit den Verband in die Pleite schicken oder ob sie mal ein Kreuz zeigen und versuchen das zu verhindern...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun werden wir sehen, ob die nun auf der HV im November den nicht haltbaren Haushaltsplan (zu hoch angesetzte Einnahmen, Ausgabenverteilung praktisch nur zum Eigenerhalt ohne Arbeit für Angler und trotzdem eine Unterdeckung von mindestens ca. 150.000 Euro) einfach trotz aller offenen Fakten (Delegiertenmaterial) abnicken werden und damit den Verband in die Pleite schicken oder ob sie mal ein Kreuz zeigen und versuchen das zu verhindern...




......oder ob Sie das alles abnicken und dazu noch eine kleine Beitragserhöhung.
Schon 2 € pro Angler würde die klamme Kasse gleich besser aussehen lassen, und was sind schon zwei Euro?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Nachdem Frau Dr. gerade erst auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung festgestellt hatte, dass es 2014 beim Beitrag von 2 Euro bleiben würde?

Und nachdem Mohnert immerhin vor Jahren vorausgesehen hatte, dass es ohne Änderungen im Haushalt ab 2013/2014 eine Beitragserhöhung geben müsse. Und er trotzdem selber gescheitert ist mit dem Versuch, eine Beitragserhöhung - ich glaube das das waren damals nur 15 Cent - im Verbandsausschuss durchzusetzen?

Und nicht jeder (gerade kleinere LV) wird sich das so einfach leisten können und dann selber die Beiträge erhöhen müssen - da werden dann eben auch sonst alles abnickende Delegierte und Funktionäre munter...


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Unterstellt, die Zahlen stimmen und der DAFV steht wirklich ultraklamm dar. Dann kann man bei der Bewertung nicht übersehen, dass dafür nicht das jetzige Präsidium die Verantwortung trägt. Das strukturelle Haushaltsproblem ist ererbt von den Gründerverbänden, die seit Jahren sehenden Auges über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt haben und wissen mussten, dass kaum etwas so schwer durchzusetzen ist wie eine Beitragserhöhung. Vermutlich haben sie sich selbst in ihrem undurchsichtigen Haushalt verheddert - und gehofft, dass zweimal Minus Plus ergibt. Jedenfalls hat im VDSF die Kontrolle der Finanzen vielleicht den Minimalanforderungen des Vereinsrechts genügt, nicht aber den Grundsätzen einer wirtschaftlichen Haushaltsführung. Gigantomanie, etwa bei der Ausstattung der Messebeteiligung, bei der Kormorankampagne und vor allem im auswuchernden Leistungssport fallen jetzt den Erben der Scherben auf die Füße. Sie müssen über einen "Weiter-so"-Haushaltsentwurf für 2014 hinaus einen auf Jahre hin angelegten Konsolidierungsplan vorlegen, der sich nicht allein auf Beitragserhöhungen stützen darf. Weniger Leistung für mehr Geld aufgrund von Verschwendungssucht der ehemaligen Präsidien, das ist kein Angebot an die Angler.


----------



## antonio (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

die tragen alle die verantwortung mit in dem sie die fusion so durchführten.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Unterstellt, die Zahlen stimmen und der DAFV steht wirklich ultraklamm dar. Dann kann man bei der Bewertung nicht übersehen, dass dafür nicht das jetzige Präsidium die Verantwortung trägt.


*SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH TRAGEN DAFÜR DIE ABNICKER UND DILETTANTEN  DIE VOLLE VERANTWORTUNG!!!!​*

Dafür trägt *JEDER *aus dem *jetzigen Präsidium*, wie *JEDER Delegierte und Funktionär *und wie *JEDER Landesverband*, der dieser (Kon)Fusion so zugestimmt hat, die *VOLLE VERANTWORTUNG!!!*

*Denn all die Fakten lagen ja vor, auch öffentlich (nicht nur durch uns). ​*
Wer also dann trotzdem Satzung, Verschmelzungsvertrag und neues Präsidium so gewählt hat, *trägt auch VOLLE VERANTWORTUNG!!!!*


----------



## wutzwatz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Die notwendigen Beitragserhöhungen NICHT durchzuführen, war in meinen Augen das Kriminelle.
Wir haben über den Daumen immer rund 2% Inflation p.a., in 5 Jahren ist das Geld eben rund 10% weniger wert, also kann sich ein Verband dann auch nur noch 90% seiner Ausgaben leisten.
Jetzt stecke ich in dem "Verbandsgedönse" nicht so drin... 

*Darum, ernst gemeinte Fragen an die, die es wissen:

Wann wurden zum letzten Mal die Beiträge erhöht?
(zu VDSF und DAV Zeiten?)*

Ich kann nicht erwarten, dass ich für alle Ewigkeiten die heutigen Preise bezahlen werde. Alles MUSS mit den Jahren teurer werden.
Und, sorry: Das weiß doch jeder Depp.

Was aber wirklich schmerzt: Für was ein DAFV das Geld verbraucht oder verbraucht hat. Ich hatte gefühlt in den letzten 30 Jahren keinen Verband, dem ich angehöre, dafür ist JEDER Euro zu schade.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



wutzwatz schrieb:


> Die notwendigen Beitragserhöhungen NICHT durchzuführen, war in meinen Augen das Kriminelle.
> Wir haben über den Daumen immer rund 2% Inflation p.a., in 5 Jahren ist das Geld eben rund 10% weniger wert, also kann sich ein Verband dann auch nur noch 90% seiner Ausgaben leisten.
> Jetzt stecke ich in dem "Verbandsgedönse" nicht so drin...



Das sind sogar knapp 13%... Es geht ja auch nicht um eine Beitragserhöhung, sondern um den katastrophalen Haushaltsplan und die immer weniger werdende Leistung für uns Angler durch einen von uns Anglern finanzierten Verband! Wir zahlen und bekommen nichts dafür zurück! Da ist jeder Euro einer zu viel. Und jetzt wollen/müssen die noch mehr kürzen? Das ist doch lächerlich. 

Die wollen das in meinen Augen als "unvorhersehbares Ereignis" verkaufen- dank Thomas und dem AB war das jedoch alles vor der Fusion bekannt und wurde von (fast) allen ignoriert. Deshalb gebe ich Thomas auch absolut recht- *alle Abnicker bzw. für die Fusion verantwortlichen müssen die volle Verantwortung für dieses Desaster übernehmen* und zurücktreten! Somit wäre der Weg frei für neue Köpfe mit neuen Ideen- und eventuell sogar für Leute die schon einmal eine Angel in der Hand hatten...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Unterstellt, die Zahlen stimmen und der DAFV steht wirklich ultraklamm dar. Dann kann man bei der Bewertung nicht übersehen, dass dafür nicht das jetzige Präsidium die Verantwortung trägt. Das strukturelle Haushaltsproblem ist ererbt von den Gründerverbänden, die seit Jahren sehenden Auges über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt haben und wissen mussten, dass kaum etwas so schwer durchzusetzen ist wie eine Beitragserhöhung. Vermutlich haben sie sich selbst in ihrem undurchsichtigen Haushalt verheddert - und gehofft, dass zweimal Minus Plus ergibt. Jedenfalls hat im VDSF die Kontrolle der Finanzen vielleicht den Minimalanforderungen des Vereinsrechts genügt, nicht aber den Grundsätzen einer wirtschaftlichen Haushaltsführung. Gigantomanie, etwa bei der Ausstattung der Messebeteiligung, bei der Kormorankampagne und vor allem im auswuchernden Leistungssport fallen jetzt den Erben der Scherben auf die Füße. Sie müssen über einen "Weiter-so"-Haushaltsentwurf für 2014 hinaus einen auf Jahre hin angelegten Konsolidierungsplan vorlegen, der sich nicht allein auf Beitragserhöhungen stützen darf. Weniger Leistung für mehr Geld aufgrund von Verschwendungssucht der ehemaligen Präsidien, das ist kein Angebot an die Angler.


 
Jeder der im jetzigen Präsidium sitzt hätte sich vorher informieren können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Jeder der im jetzigen Präsidium sitzt hätte sich vorher informieren *können*.


*MÜSSEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH TRAGEN DAFÜR DIE ABNICKER UND DILETTANTEN  DIE VOLLE VERANTWORTUNG!!!!​*
> 
> Dafür trägt *JEDER *aus dem *jetzigen Präsidium*, wie *JEDER Delegierte und Funktionär *und wie *JEDER Landesverband*, der dieser (Kon)Fusion so zugestimmt hat, die *VOLLE VERANTWORTUNG!!!*
> 
> ...



*Und damit das nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:*
Hier mal die Zusammenfassung bez. Einnahmesituation und Haushaltsplan, soweit man das aus dem Delegiertenmaterial und den Bilanzen 2012 (letzte "sichere" Zahlen) rauslesen kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138

So, nach harter Arbeit (danke für die Hilfe!) und vielem auseinander pusseln hier einmal die Punkte, welche bei Kürzungen die Arbeit für Landesverbände, Angler und das Angeln am meisten betreffen. 

Also wo und wie viel der (VDSF)DAFV 2014 laut für die HV vorgelegtem Haushaltsplan kürzen will.

Die Vergleichszahlen dazu sind die aus den Bilanzen 2012 des DAV und VDSF zusammen gerechneten.

Es liegen ja vom (VDSF)DAFV aus 2013 keinerlei Zahlen vor, schon gar kein gemeinsamer Haushalt etc., so dass wir als Vergleichsgrundlage die letzten "sicheren Zahlen" aus den 2012er Bilanzen genommen haben.


Zuerst aber die Merkwürdigkeiten bei den Einnahmeannahmen des (VDSF)DAFV:

*Einnahmesituation*
Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.

Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.

*Angegeben wurde als Einnahme aus Mitgliederbeiträgen für 2014 - Grundlage des Haushaltsplanes 2014:*
1.340.900 Euro

Das entspräche einer Mitgliederzahl 2014 von: 
670.450


*Das Delegiertenmaterial weist aus als Grundlage für die Stimmverteilung der HV 2014:*
Mitglieder gemeldet 2012:
799.154

Mitglieder bezahlt Stichtag 2012:
779.616

*Rechtskräftig im Aussenverhältnis (also gegenüber dem (VDSF)DAFV) gekündigt haben:*
LFV Bayern: 
131.003 Zahler

VFG Baden-Württemberg:
21.708 Zahler

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen:
88.992 Zahler

*Macht zusammen für 2014:
241.703*
weniger Zahler als 2012


Nehmen wir nun die größere Zahl (gemeldete, nicht bezahlte Mitglieder):
799.154
und ziehen davon die Zahl der rechtmäßig gekündigten ab:
241.703
ergibt:
557.451 Zahler.

Das würde dann Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen machen von:
1.114.902 Euro

Angesetzt wurden vom Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV aber:
1.340.900 Euro

*Und bereits mit diesen über 1,3 Mio. Euro Mitgliedereinnahmen wird schon laut Haushaltsvoranschlag eine Unterdeckung (= operativer Verlust) von ca. 100.000 Euro erreicht!!!*

Zieht man dann von den im Haushaltsvoranschlag genannten über 1,3 Mio. die an Hand gültiger Kündigungen wahrscheinlicheren 1.114.902 Euro ab, kommt man zu einer weiteren Unterdeckung von:
225.998 Euro

*Also insgesamt zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 :
325.998 Euro*

Zieht man davon aber die Niedersachsen als Ausgabeausfall ab (was aber natürlich kein vernünftiger Kaufmann so tun würde!!!), weil die im Dezember die im Aussenverhältnis gültige Kündigung im Innenverhältnis klären müssen, ergebe sich immer noch nur Einnahmen von:
1.292.886 Euro real
statt wie vom Präsidium angegeben:
1.340.900 Euro

*Auch damit käme es dann immer noch zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 von ca.:
148.000 Euro*

Und das  praktisch ohne Rücklagen und Reserven für 2014, da die restlichen paar Rücklagekröten wohl inzwischen verprasst wurden (sonst hätte der DAV 2013 ja keine 55 Cent Zusatzbeiträge erheben müssen, wenn Geld dagewesen wäre, wirtschaftliche Einheit ja seit 01.01. 2013).

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Hauptversammlung, ob da vorgelegt und vorgerechnet wird, wie sich das verhält mit Mitgliederzahlen, Einnahmen und dem ominösen Haushaltsvoranschlag - der auf welchen Zahlen und Annahmen und auf welcher Realität auch immer beruhen mag....

Mir ist das zugegeben zu hoch, wie das auch nur ansatzweise funktionieren soll..

Trotz der ganzen Kürzungen gerade in wichtigen Bereichen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Jugend und Angeln....


*Ausgabesituation/Haushaltsplan*
Hier Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.


*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%


*JETZT WIRD ES RICHTIG PEINLICH!!!*

Heute (25.10.2013) ging ein Rundschreiben von Thomas Struppe, dem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im (VDSF)DAFV, an die Landesverbände raus.

Wir machten ja schon auf die Kürzungen aufmerksam im Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen und der AFZ Fischwaid.

Und das trotz der Absprache auf der Verbandsauschusssitzung, dass die AFZ Fischwaid mit mindestens 4 Ausgaben/Jahr beibehalten werden soll...

*Nun haben die Dilettanten im (VDSF)DAFV ENDLICH GEMERKT, dass ihr glorreicher Haushaltsplan nicht hinhaut!!*

*Thomas Struppe lässt nun durch Dr. Spahn von der Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle eine BETTELMAIL an die LV schicken!!*

Man könne wegen der angespannten Finanzsituation trotz aller Einsparbemühungen bei Porto, Druck etc. nicht mehr wie bisher die AFZ mit 1 Exemplar pro Mitgliedsverein kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.

Es würde schwer fallen, für eine bisher kostenlose Leistung einen finanziellen Beitrag zu verlangen.

*DIE WISSEN ALSO, DASS ES HIER UM EINE VERDECKTE BEITRAGSERHÖHUNG GEHT!!!*

Würden die LV MINDESTENS 5.000 Abos zu 4,80 Euro bei 6 Ausgaben oder zu 2,60 Euro bei 4 Ausgaben bestellen, könnte man das weiterführen - sonst würde die AFZ trotz Satzung und Absprache auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung nur noch online zur Verfügung stellen.


*GEHTS WIRKLICH NOCH PEINLICHER, SEINE UNFÄHIGKEIT KLAR ZU STELLEN, ALS MIT EINER SOLCHEN BETTELMAIL??????*​

PS:
Man muss sich das mal vorstellen, ein so großer Verband geht mit einer solchen Bettelmail raus, letztlich wegen gerade mal 13.000 Euro (5.000 mal 2,60)...

Die haben nun also immerhin gemerkt, dass sie haushaltstechnisch so kaputt sind und so elend versagt haben, dass die nicht mal auf normalem, haushälterischen Weg diese für einen Verband mit (angeblichen) 800.000 Zahlern doch eigentlich mickrige Summe noch irgendwo zusammen kriegen..


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Nur Informieren reicht aber nicht. Da hätte man auch unangenehme Fragen stellen müssen und wäre dort recht schnell ein Nestbeschmutzer gewesen.

Und wenn es eins ist, was die Funktionäre nicht mögen, dann sind es kritische Stimmen. Die Vorgänge der letzten Jahre mit Kritikern (teilweise im AB zu lesen) waren ein Armutszeugnis für einen Verband, dessen Mitglieser im Prinzip alle die gleichen Interessen haben (sollten).

Mich wundert jedenfalls nicht, das sich dort niemand traut etwas zu sagen.

Zusammenfassend haben wir einen Verband, 
- dem Naturschutz wichtiger als Angeln ist
- eine Präsidentin die nicht Angelt (und auch keine Bienen züchtet, aber das war für ihre gewollte Tätigkeit bei den Imkern auch egal...) und Wahlbedingt ihre "gute Vernetzung in Berlin" auch aufgeben musste
- der sich auf das Kochtopfangeln beschränkt
- pleite ist
- keine kritischen Stimmen zulässt
- bei jeder Schmutzkampagne seitens Peta und Co. in Deckung geht
- keine Wahrnembare Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für den Angelsport macht

Logische Konsequenz --> Abwickeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH TRAGEN DAFÜR DIE ABNICKER UND DILETTANTEN  DIE VOLLE VERANTWORTUNG!!!!​*
> 
> 
> Dafür trägt *JEDER *aus dem *jetzigen Präsidium*, wie *JEDER Delegierte und Funktionär *und wie *JEDER Landesverband*, der dieser (Kon)Fusion so zugestimmt hat, die *VOLLE VERANTWORTUNG!!!*
> ...




Viel zu kurz gedacht.

Jedes Mitglied eines in einem Verband organisierten Verein,  trägt die Verantwortung, wenn er/sie sich nicht aktiv gewehrt haben. 

Jeder Angler, der seit Jahrzehnten sein Geld in die Verbandsrachen wirft und tatenlos zugesehen hat, wie die Verbände das Angeln in Deutschland zu Grabe getragen haben, trägt die Verantworung.

Jeder Angler, der hier seit Jahren mitliest und nicht die geringste Konsequenz zieht, trägt die Verantwortung.

Was wirft man den Verbandsfunktionären vor, die man gewählt und gewähren hat lassen?

Ich kenne sonst keine Interessengruppe, die sich so einfach und ignorant das Fell scheren lässt. 

Selbst in Niedersachsen, wo endlich mal ein Verbandsfunktionär Rückgrat beweist und das Maul aufmacht, gibt es viel zu wenig Unterstützung von der Basis, ja lassen Teile dieser Basis es zu, dass ein vernünftiges und längst überfälliges agieren von einigen gewählten Vertretern zu sabotieren versucht wird. 

Sollen die doch zahlen bis sie schwarz werden, diese "Ichwillnurangeln-Idioten".


----------



## ha.jo (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Hört sich ziemlich gefrustet an, Ralle.|rolleyes
  Der neue BV, der Alte (DAV) zuletzt übrigens auch, beflügelt mich keinesfalls.
  Kosten und Ertrag stimmen nicht.
  Deswegen werde ich weder meinen Verein noch LV verlassen auch wenn Beiträge an den neuen BV gehen.
  Damit gäbe ich unsere Grundsätze (Gewässerpool, liberale Gesetzgebung, leichter Zugang usw.) auf.
  Versuche doch euren (VDSF, dortige LV`s, Vereine, Angler) und dein gescheitertes Engagement nicht auf den „Rest“ der Angler, LV`s usw. zu übertragen.
  Es gibt einen Teil in DE, wo nie diese Verhältnisse herrschten.
  Auch heute nicht! Warum wohl!
  Also nicht das Versagen der einen Seite, seit Jahrzehnten, in Form des Schwarzen Peters den anderen anlasten und fordern.
 Das, was ein Teil der organisierten Anglerschaft heute immer noch hat (viele Gastangler auch), waren und sind für den anderen Teil immer noch Wunschträume!
  Wie schrieb Theodor Heuss,
*Es ist keine Schande hinzufallen, aber es ist eine Schande, einfach liegenzubleiben.*
  Meine Antwort habe ich gefunden. Innerhalb der Basis!
  Du vielleicht eine andere. Die einfachere?
  Aber Churchill erkennt es schon richtig,
*Die meisten Menschen sind bereit zu lernen, aber nur die wenigsten, sich belehren zu lassen.*
  Besonders dann, wenn der Belehrende nichts vorzuweisen hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Teil in DE, wo nie diese Verhältnisse herrschten.
> Auch heute nicht! Warum wohl!



Du reduzierst auch nur auf die Möglichkeit, irgendwie zu angeln.

Schon lange haben die neuen Bundesländer viele Restriktionen der alten übernommen. Bis auf den Gewässerpool und die Möglichkeit, recht einfach und billig  zu angeln, unterscheiden sich alte und neue BL nicht mehr deutlich. 

Mag sein, dass Du persönlich Wettfischen, Setzkescher oder lebender Köfi nicht vermisst, weil das grade nicht in Deine Art der Angelei fällt. Möglich, dass Du zum Nahrungserwerb angelst und jeden maßigen Fisch entnimmst. Wenn nicht, schwebst Du in genau der gleichen düsteren Rechtslage, wie alle andern Angler auch. 

Fakt ist, dass das Angeln auch in den neuen BL immer rstriktiver wurde und werden wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Seit heute gibt es übrigens interessante Veröffentlichungen auf der HP der Niedersächsischen Landesverbandes.

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Absolut lesenswert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Seit heute gibt es übrigens interessante Veröffentlichungen auf der HP der Niedersächsischen Landesverbandes.
> 
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331
> 
> Absolut lesenswert.


 
Vor Leuten wie Klasing ziehe ich den Hut. Klartext oder Rumgelaber und Weichspülerei.

Ich nehme an, er wäre als neuer Präsident des DAFV nicht mehrheitsfähig, genau so ein Kaliber wird aber benötigt.


----------



## mathei (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Seit heute gibt es übrigens interessante Veröffentlichungen auf der HP der Niedersächsischen Landesverbandes.
> 
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331
> 
> Absolut lesenswert.


mißtrauensantrag finde ich gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Zum Misstrauensantrag und die anderen Anträge zum diskutieren bitte hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4002531#post4002531

Hier im Thread geht's "nur" um die desaströsen Finanzen..

Danke.


----------



## mathei (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Misstrauensantrag und die anderen Anträge zum diskutieren bitte hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4002531#post4002531
> 
> Hier im Thread geht's "nur" um die desaströsen Finanzen..
> ...


upps, wir springen ja hin und her. obwohl alles mit allem zu tun hat. ot aus


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Einnahmesituation*
> Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.
> 
> Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.
> ...


 
Nur mal so, um dein Ergebnis der Unterdeckung von 100.000,-€ zu hinterfragen, ob Du da auch alles berücksichtigt hast. Ist ja eine Gegenüberstellung Einnahmen gegen Ausgaben.

Deine prognostizierten weniger Mitglieder von 
*241.703* können ja zutreffen, wovon wir jetzt einfach mal ausgehen, um das nicht zu verkomplizieren...

Hast Du dann auch bei den Ausgaben berücksichtigt, dass einige Ausgabenposten auch Kopfgebunden sind, z.B. Beiträge DOSB, CIPS usw, Ehrungen, Versicherungen, Porto, Fischwaid....

Folglich müsstest Du auch die Ausgaben bei diesen Posten reduzieren, wie die Einnahmen, nämlich um die Kosten für die 241.703 nicht zu versichernden und nicht an die DOSB zu meldenden 241.703 Mitglieder... sowie den entfallenden Porto an die nicht mehr vorhandenen Mitglieder, die Fischwaid bekommen die ja auch nicht mehr und Ehrungen fallen für diese ausgeschiedenen ja auch nicht mehr an...

Oder hast Du das irgendwo berücksichtigt, ich sehe das aber nicht, bin ja auch nur ein Mnsch und möchte das verstehen....|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Betrachte Thomas seine Aufrechnung als Grob.

Denn weniger Mitglieder würde auch die Druckauflage verringern und dies bedeutet oftmals steigende Kosten beim Druck.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nur mal so, um dein Ergebnis der Unterdeckung von 100.000,-€ zu hinterfragen, ob Du da auch alles berücksichtigt hast. Ist ja eine Gegenüberstellung Einnahmen gegen Ausgaben.
> 
> Deine prognostizierten weniger Mitglieder von
> *241.703* können ja zutreffen, wovon wir jetzt einfach mal ausgehen, um das nicht zu verkomplizieren...
> ...


 
 Ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns hier auf den letzten Euro konzentrieren sollten (was wir ja auch nicht können, da nicht alle Infos vorliegen)- es geht hier doch in erster Linie darum, dass der DAFV seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht hat und auch nicht den Anschein erweckt seinen Mitgliedern eine zeitnahe Lösung präsentieren zu können. Eine Lösung die nicht das Bestehen des DAFV gefährdet, nämlich die vorgesehenen Kürzungen bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Versicherungen etc. Oder meinst Du - als Befürworter der Fusion - das die Finanzierung für 2014 ff. gesichert ist und auf stabilem Fundament steht? Oder das die Vorhersagen der Fusionsgegner eintreffen?


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Der DAFV sollte nicht nur bestehen können sondern auch Handlungsfähig sein und seine angedachte Aufgabe nachgehen können.
Bei den derzeitigen Finanzen ist der DAFV aber mehr als ein lahmer Zwerg unter den Naturschutzverbänden.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Was sagt eigentlich Herr Quinger dazu? Oder hat man sein Budget in einem der Posten versteckt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



> Nur mal so, um dein Ergebnis der Unterdeckung von 100.000,-€ zu hinterfragen, ob Du da auch alles berücksichtigt hast. Ist ja eine Gegenüberstellung Einnahmen gegen Ausgaben.



Wir nehmen die Zahlen des vom Präsidium verschickten Haushaltsplanes 2014, die auf den falsch berechneten Einnahmen basieren und in denen trotzdem schon eine Unterdeckung von 70.000 Euro zugegeben wird und 30.000 fürs Casting einmal als Einnahme dazu gezählt und einmal als Minderausgabe abgezogen werden.
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Fusion/Haushaltsvoranschlag2014.pdf

So ist eine Unterdeckung von 100.000 vom Verband selber zugegeben.

Dazu werden dann einfach die nicht berücksichtigten Kündigungen dazu gerechnet - war klar so beschrieben.

Man muss das natürlich auch mal durcharbeiten und nicht immer nur abnicken, was vom LV  oder BV erzählt wird...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Betrachte Thomas seine Aufrechnung als Grob.


 

Ja, sehr grob, könnte auch grob andersrum sein. lediglich eine Unterdeckung von 68.510,-€ ist im Haushaltsplan ausgewiesen, alles weitere ist Spekulation.




> Denn weniger Mitglieder würde auch die Druckauflage verringern und dies bedeutet oftmals steigende Kosten beim Druck.


 
Das wäre bei welcher Stückzahl der Fall, kennst Du die genauen Preisstaffelungen?

Ich nicht, also alles nur Spekulationen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, sehr grob, könnte auch grob andersrum sein. lediglich eine Unterdeckung von 68.510,-€ ist im Haushaltsplan ausgewiesen, alles weitere ist Spekulation.



Ach sooo.... nur 68.510€ Unterdeckung.

Also 68.510€ bis zur schwarzen Null.

Ähhm.. plus wieviel nochmal, um den Aufgaben eines Bundesverbandes nachkommen zu können??

Die Strohhalme werden mächtig dünn, gelle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> lediglich eine Unterdeckung von 68.510,-€ ist im Haushaltsplan ausgewiesen,


Ahja, "lediglich" ...

Und deswegen dann auch der Bettelbrief wegen der 13.000 Euro für den Druck und Versand der AFZ-Fischwaid an die Landesverbände - könnte man ja locker dann auf die "lediglichen" knapp 70.000 draufpacken, wenn das schon nix ausmacht..

Die zu hoch angesetzte Zahl von Mitgliedern ist davon ab beileibe keine "Spekulation".
Die nicht berücksichtigte, rechtskräftige wie auf der HV des Landesverbandes bestätigte Kündigung des VFG-BW ist auch öffentlich nachlesbar.

Ebenso die im Aussenverhältnis rechtskräftige (also für den (VDSF)DAFV gültige!) Kündigung der Niedersachsen, die am 8. Dezember im Innenverhältnis bestätigt werden soll.

Ebenso die dramatischen Kürzungen überall da, wo man was für Angler tun sollte (Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Angeln etc.), nur bei Casting wird draufgesattelt (Haushaltsplan DAFV, Bilanzen 2012, leicht nachrechenbar)..

Dass man als Abnicker, Verbandler, Funktionär oder Delegierter da gerne die Augen verschliesst, um nicht zugeben zu müssen, über Jahrzehnte gerade im Bereich Finanzen (VDSF wie DAV) geschlafen und alles nur blind abgenickt zu haben, und versucht sich das alles schön zu reden, ist verständlich..

Dass trotz x-facher, auch schriftlicher Nachfragen von Landesverbänden beim Bundesverband, die etwas weiter denken, dazu bis heute vom Bundesverband keinerlei Antwort, Nachweis, Fakten kamen, sollte aber auch wenigstens einige der Abnicker langsam misstrauisch machen..


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, sehr grob, könnte auch grob andersrum sein. lediglich eine Unterdeckung von 68.510,-€ ist im Haushaltsplan ausgewiesen, alles weitere ist Spekulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spekulieren gehört zum Geschäft.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Druckereien beim DAFV bezüglich Druckkosten vom allg. üblichen Verfahren abweichen.
Is in meinen langen Jahren prakt. Erfahrung mit Druckereien noch nicht vorgekommen.

Aber wie Du schon sagtest, alle Spekulation solange man nichts schwarz auf weiss hat.

Ich habe mit solchen Spekulationen kein Problem, dies muss sich ein Verband gefallen lassen der solch eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leistet und mehr verschleiert als aufklärt.

Schweigen erhöht bekanntlich die Spekulationen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eine Lösung die nicht das Bestehen des DAFV gefährdet, nämlich die vorgesehenen Kürzungen bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Versicherungen etc. Oder meinst Du - als Befürworter der Fusion - das die Finanzierung für 2014 ff. gesichert ist und auf stabilem Fundament steht? Oder das die Vorhersagen der Fusionsgegner eintreffen?


 
Naja, ist ja die Frage, ob das alles Kürzungen sind, oder ob es einfach nur eine Verringerung der Beitreäge anhands er Mitgliederstrucktur bei gleichen Versicherungsleistungen sind....

Dies:



> *Eigenverwaltung: *
> Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%


 
und dies:



> *Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
> Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%


 
könnten ganauso auch ganz normale Einsparungen sein und keine Kürzungen, weil man für weniger Mitglieder auch weniger zahlen muss.

Genauso bei der Eigenverwaltung, da sind zwar *noch* 2 Geschäftstellen, alles andere ist aber nur noch einmal vorhanden, da kommen also die Synergieeffekte der Zusammenlegung zum Tragen, genauso wei beim Angeln, wo vorher 2 Verbände jeweils 10 Fischen ausgerichtet haben, richtet nun ein Verband 10 Fischen aus und nicht 20. Genau so bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (egal, ob es die nun gibt oder nicht), vorher haben das 2 Verbände parallel gemacht und nun muss das nur noch einmal gemacht werden. Geht man davon aus, das beide Verbände gleich viel und die gleiche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemacht haben, dann muss sich diese, gemessen an den Gesamtausgaben beider Altverbände um mindestens 50% reduzieren, alles andere müsste man in Frage stellen.

Das einzige, was man aus dem Haushaltsplan kritisieren kann, das ist die Unterdeckung von 68.510,-€, alles andere ist reine Spekulation und durch nichts zu belegen, solange man keine Detailierten Zahlen hat. Die hat keiner, also sollte man sich mit Spekulationen lieber zurückhalten.

Selbst, dass die Kündigungen zu 100% aufrechterhalten werden, das weiß keiner, vielleicht fallen die "Kündiger" ja auch um und spielen wieder vorne mit (ich kann ja auch mal spekulieren, wie andere....), ich warte das mal ganz entspannt ab.

Man kann durchaus einiges kritisieren, was im BV oder in den LV's passiert, ohne Frage, wer da sucht, der findet auch immer was, selbst ich. 

Derzeit ist für mich der einzige, der sachlich aufarbeitet Unser "Brotfisch", auch wenn er einige Spitzen drin hat, was aber durchaus mal legitim ist. Bei fast allen anderen sehe ich viel zu viel negative Grundeinstellung und kaum noch eine sachliche Beurteilung, mache aber auch keinem einen Vorwurf, denn die wenigsten haben wirkliches Wissen über Verbandsführung sondern reagieren oft nur aus dem Bauch heraus, ohne die Komplexitibilität einer Verbandsführung zu kennen und springen dann auf den Zug der Dauernegativberichterstatung einfach nur auf.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Der VDSF hat kein Fischen ausgerichtet, nur Casting.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Da ist nix mit grob.
Wir haben gerechnet an Hand der vom BV veröffentlichten Zahlen und Dokumente - wenn da was "grob" ist, dann nur deswegen, weil die keine vernünftigen Zahlen vorlegen.

Kann jeder selber nachrechnen, die Dokumente sind ja öffentlich dank NDS.....

Und egal ob Kündigungen zurückgenommen werden oder nicht:
RECHNEN  kann man nur mit dem was Fakt ist - und das sind diese Kündigungen nunmal.

KEIN vernünftiger Kaufmann stellt einen Einnahme/Ausgabeplan auf, der darauf basiert, dass vielleicht rechtsgültige Kündigungen zurückgenommen werden..

Und wenn dann die Bettelmail wegen 13.000 Euro für die AFZ noch nicht reicht, um aufzuzeigen wie kritisch das Ganze finanziell ist, dann träumt halt weiter davon, dass "die da oben" wissen was sie tun und nickt weiter alles ab..

Detailliert, weil einfach nachrechenbar  sind auch die Angaben zum Anteil der jeweiligen Ausgaben am Gesamthaushalt:
*Eigenverwaltung: *
Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* 
Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die zu hoch angesetzte Zahl von Mitgliedern ist davon ab beileibe keine "Spekulation".
> Die nicht berücksichtigte, rechtskräftige wie auf der HV des Landesverbandes bestätigte Kündigung des VFG-BW ist auch öffentlich nachlesbar.
> 
> Ebenso die im Aussenverhältnis rechtskräftige (also für den (VDSF)DAFV gültige!) Kündigung der Niedersachsen, die am 8. Dezember im Innenverhältnis bestätigt werden soll.
> ...


 
Du schreibst es ja selbst, doch Spekulation, die Fakten dazu werden zumindest in Niedersachsen frühestens am 08. Dezember geschaffen.

Und das kann ich auch.

Wer sagt denn, dass die LV's nicht wieder zurückkehren?

Wer sagt denn, dass nicht eventuell einige Vereine, die eventuell dagegen gestimmt haben nicht aus dem einem LV austreten und in einen anderen Mitglieds-LV wieder eintreten?

Wie war das doch noch, mit den Gegenstimmen zur Fusion, die dann Beführworter wurden....|kopfkrat

Du kannst Dir gerne selbst glauben, ich glaube nur der Zukunft und was sie bringt. Ich habe meine Glaskugel zerstört, die hat manchmal nicht die Wahrheit vorausgesagt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Wie hoch ist der Anteil von Löhnen und Gehältern?

Manche Hilfsorganisation hätte ein grosses Argumentationsproblem.



Naja Dorschgreifer, es geht hier um einen Haushaltsplan (soweit ich dies gelesen habe), abgerechnet wird natürlich am Ende des Jahres.
Evtl. findet der DAFV ja auch noch einen Sponsor.

Genauso gut kann es aber auch sein, dass der DAFV am Ende noch mit mehr Minus aus dem Jahr heraus geht.
Plötzlich ist das Aquarium putt und es muss nen neues angeschafft werden..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der VDSF hat kein Fischen ausgerichtet, nur Casting.


 
Doch, die Bundesländerhegefischen, Bundesmeeresfischertage und das für Erwachsene und Jugendliche...


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Doch, die Bundesländerhegefischen, Bundesmeeresfischertage und das für Erwachsene und Jugendliche...



Dann ist in NRW (LFV Westfalen und Lippe) irgendwas net angekommen.
Verzeihung.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist nix mit grob.
> Wir haben gerechnet an Hand der vom BV veröffentlichten Zahlen und Dokumente - wenn da was "grob" ist, dann nur deswegen, weil die keine vernünftigen Zahlen vorlegen.
> 
> Kann jeder selber nachrechnen, die Dokumente sind ja öffentlich dank NDS.....


 
Du merkst schon, dass Du dir selbst wiedersprichst.

Zum einen sagst Du nicht grob, weil ihr anhand der veröffentlichten Zahlen (2012 und Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014) gerechnet habt, zum anderen gibst Du zu, dass dir nicht alles Zahlenmaterial vorliegt....,2013 fehlt Dir komplett.

Somit kann keiner Nachrechnen, weil eben nicht alles vorliegt.

Und dann das alles zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo 2 Verbände zu einem fusioniert haben und alles zusammengeflossen ist und neu strukturiert werden muss.... 

Na denn.....:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Eben - alles nachrechenbar.
Weil wir ja die Grundlagen dafür aufgezeigt haben.

Und zum nachrechnen des Anteils am geplanten 2014er Haushalt braucht man keine vorherigen Zahlen - 3% Kohle für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom Gesamthaushalt 2014 sind halt 3%..


Davon ab mal ne Frage
Hat irgendjemand mal wieder die Vize für Finanzen wieder zu Gesicht bekommen??

Er fehlte ja krankheitsbedingt bei der Verbandsausschusssitzung....

Und nach Infos aus LV und BV soll nicht er den Haushaltvoranschlag gemacht haben, sondern die Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach....

Dann muss er ja schwerkrank sein, wenn er Wochen nach der VA-Sitzung immer noch nicht mit tätig sein konnte, und den Haushaltsvoranschlag die Geschäftsstelle machen musste..

Ich wünsche ihm persönlich da auf jeden Fall gute Besserung...........



> Und dann das alles zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo 2 Verbände zu einem fusioniert haben und alles zusammengeflossen ist und neu strukturiert werden muss....


Wird's ja nicht, beide Geschäftsstellen arbeiten immer noch für sich, ohne jede Abstimmung, Grundlage oder Vorgabe..

Brauchst Du als Verbandler ja nur auf den Geschäftsstellen anrufen und nachfragen, wie das andere LV auch schon gemacht haben...


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und dann das alles zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo 2 Verbände zu einem fusioniert haben und alles zusammengeflossen ist und neu strukturiert werden muss....
> 
> Na denn.....:m



?? Heisst?

Du entschuldigst mit diesem Argument das Chaos im DAFV?

Ich sehe dies etwas anders.
Normalerweise kann man die Finanzen innerhalb weniger Tage regeln...vorausgesetzt man hat Ahnung.
Natürlich müssen die LV dazu auch ihre Hausaufgaben machen und korrekte Mitgliederzahlen übermitteln etc..
Sicherlich haben VDSF und DAV dem DAFV keine saubere Buchhaltung übergeben. 
Da ist aber der aktuelle Vorstand des DAFV nicht ganz unschuldig dran.

Für eine interne Neustrukturierung brauch man kein ganzes Jahr.
Und wenn die Kollegen aus dem Vorstand keine Zeit haben den DAFV zu organisieren und strukturieren, dann sind se am falschen Platz. Hätte man sich nicht ins Amt wählen lassen dürfen.

Wie Herr Klasing auch geschrieben hat.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

@ dorschgreifer

wenn dir als geschäftsmann ein kunde zum 31.12. kündigt,
wirst du diese einnahmen auch nicht im nächsten jahr mit einplanen, nur weil der kunde seine kündigung eventuell zurück ziehen könnte.
und wenn ne kündigung vorliegt und man möchte, daß dieser diese zurücknimmt, dann sollte man auch etwas tun.
und ein guter geschäftsmann hätte diese "fusion" ohne ausreichende kenntnis oder vorhandensein des zahlenmaterials  gar nicht erst durchgeführt.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Auch Du hast einen Denkfehler:


> Normalerweise kann man die Finanzen innerhalb weniger Tage regeln...vorausgesetzt man hat Ahnung.
> Natürlich müssen die LV dazu auch ihre Hausaufgaben machen und korrekte Mitgliederzahlen übermitteln etc..


Das hätte man - wie auch Inhalte, Leitlinien und Ziele (was aber hier nicht das Thema ist) - *in den jahrelangen (Kon)Fusionsverhandlungen VOR der Fusion erledigen müssen*.

Um zu wissen, wo man finanziell steht.

Den Antrag hatte NDS ja gestellt, was dann aber ja mehrheitlich abgelehnt wurde zu diskutieren, weil man meinte, man wisse ja schon Bescheid...

Wie man jetzt ja sieht..

Bettelmail an LV..
Wegen 13.000 Euro!!

Und selber wissend, dass das nur verdeckte Beitragserhöhung ist (weniger Leistung als bisher)

Mehr Beweise für finanziellen Dilettantismus brauchts ja nun wohl wirklich nicht...


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Der DAFV muss seine Personalkosten von Rund € 520.000,-- erheblich reduzieren.

So Leid es mir für jeden einzelnen in den Geschäftsstellen tut, aber wirtschaftlich sind diese Kosten für den DAFV bei sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen nicht annähernd tragbar und auch moralisch den LV und deren Mitglieder nicht vermittelbar.

Es müssen Köpfe rollen.

Andernfalls in die Insolvenz gehen, dann wird das Problem vom Insolvenzverwalter gelöst.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



antonio schrieb:


> @ dorschgreifer
> 
> wenn dir als geschäftsmann ein kunde zum 31.12. kündigt,
> wirst du diese einnahmen auch nicht im nächsten jahr mit einplanen, nur weil der kunde seine kündigung eventuell zurück ziehen könnte.
> ...


 
Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich auch spekulieren kann..:




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Selbst, dass die Kündigungen zu 100% aufrechterhalten werden, das weiß keiner, *vielleicht* fallen die "Kündiger" ja auch um und spielen wieder vorne mit *(ich kann ja auch mal spekulieren, wie andere....),* ich warte das mal ganz entspannt ab.


 
Und ich habe auch geschrieben, dass selbst ich Kritikpunkte finden kann und finde:  



> Man kann durchaus einiges kritisieren, was im BV oder in den LV's passiert, ohne Frage, wer da sucht, der findet auch immer was,* selbst ich.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der DAFV muss seine Personalkosten von Rund € 520.000,-- erheblich reduzieren.
> 
> So Leid es mir für jeden einzelnen in den Geschäftsstellen tut, aber wirtschaftlich sind diese Kosten für den DAFV bei sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen nicht annähernd tragbar und auch moralisch den LV und deren Mitglieder nicht vermittelbar.
> 
> ...



Damit wären wir wieder beim alten Spiel:
Wenn der (VDSF)DFAFV das machen würde, würde er damit gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag handeln um sich finanziell wenigstens übers Jahr 2014 zu retten - was natürlich nur aufzeigen würde, wie "kompetent und verlässlich" da vorher und bis heute von den (kon)fusionierenden Funktionären und Delegierten der Landesverbände und  den Altpräsidien gearbeitet wurde - und auch vom aktuellen Präsidium, die nicht ansatzweise in der Lage oder willens sind, das zu regeln.

Oder auch nur konkrete Fragen zu Finanzen von ihren Mitgliedern, den LV, *wie versprochen* zu beantworten......

Auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung (siehe Protokoll) hat ja aber Frau Dr. auch schon klar gemacht, dass eine Beitragserhöhung nicht kommen würde und dass weiter 2 Geschäftsstellen arbeiten würden..

Vielleicht spielen die ja Lotto???


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich auch spekulieren kann..:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hat aber nichts mit spekulieren zu tun, das resultiert alles aus den vorgelegten zahlen.
sorry aber wie ....... muß man sein, um nicht mitzukriegen was da läuft.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

ruhig bleiben und nicht persönlich werden, antonio...
Danke...


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

das war nicht gegen ihn persönlich sondern allgemein gemeint, deswegen ja das "man".

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ?? Heisst?
> 
> Du entschuldigst mit diesem Argument das Chaos im DAFV?


 

Ich entschuldige gar nichts, ich verurteile aber auch nicht alles.





> Normalerweise kann man die Finanzen innerhalb weniger Tage regeln...vorausgesetzt man hat Ahnung.


 
Du hast schon mal eine Vereins- oder Verbandskasse übernommen und sprichst aus Erfahrung?|kopfkrat

Ich habe das schon dreimal hinter mir, im Vereins, wie im Verbandsbereich. Ist spannend, kannst Du mir glauben.




> Natürlich müssen die LV dazu auch ihre Hausaufgaben machen und korrekte Mitgliederzahlen übermitteln etc..


 
Normalerweise machen die das schon aus Eigennutz, denn daran und den dazu abgeführten Beiträgen bemisst sich die Stimmenzahl bei Versammlungen und die DAFV-Geschäftstelle verkauft ja die Marken, somit wissen die das von Natur aus.



> Sicherlich haben VDSF und DAV dem DAFV keine saubere Buchhaltung übergeben.


 
Kann ich nicht beurteilen, im Zweifel prüfen die Finanzämter ja auch....




> Für eine interne Neustrukturierung brauch man kein ganzes Jahr.
> Und wenn die Kollegen aus dem Vorstand keine Zeit haben den DAFV zu organisieren und strukturieren, dann sind se am falschen Platz. Hätte man sich nicht ins Amt wählen lassen dürfen.


 
Du schreibst sicherlich wieder aus Erfahrung, oder?

Man kann sich natürlich als "neues" Präsidiumsmitglied für ein paar Tage in der Geschäftstelle einschließen und versuchen sich das in der Kürze der Zeit alles anzueignen und die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen, ach ne, man muss ja beide Geschäftstellen besuchen.... und alle Referenten müssen ja auch da sein, damit man sie alle sofort befragen kann, um die Zusammenhänge sofort zu verstehen. Besser noch, man holt sich alle Landesverbände dazu und macht eine durchgehende dreiwöchige Mitgliederversammlung, um wirklich alle Standpunkte berücksichtigen zu können. |rolleyes



> Wie Herr Klasing auch geschrieben hat.


 
Der ist ja auch Gott, der Maßstab aller Dinge und weiß alles, dafür gebührt ihm mein Respekt.


----------



## gründler (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Der ist ja auch Gott, der Maßstab aller Dinge und weiß alles, dafür gebührt ihm mein Respekt.


 

Werd ich ihm doch glatt übermitteln,wenn ich morgen in die Geschäftstelle fahre!


#h


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

@Dorschgreifer

Nicht ganz.

Und für die Erstellung eines Haushaltsplan muss man nicht mal "Buchhaltung" studiert haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> 
> Nicht ganz.
> 
> Und für die Erstellung eines Haushaltsplan muss man nicht mal "Buchhaltung" studiert haben.



Erfreulich zu sehen, wieviel Experten in Sachen Verbandsfinanzierung im AB diskutieren. Aber da muss ich Dorschgreifer zustimmen. Hier geht es nicht um Buchhaltung - das machen die Geschäftsstellen. Einen Haushaltsvoranschlag hat man ja auch vorgelegt.
Es geht doch um Inhalte. Der Haushalt drückt doch aus, was der Verband für politische Schwerpunkte setzt (oder sollte es zumindest ausdrücken; dieser ist dafür zu intransparent). Und das ist doch die Ebene, wo die Präsidentin und das geschäftsführende Präsidium am Start sind (oder sein müssten). Darüber wäre eine Diskussion mit den LV zu führen gewesen (was dringend nachzuholen ist) und ein politischer Konsens anzustreben.
Aus meiner Sicht hat man sich mit der Schmalspurvariante begnügt, offenbar notwendige Einsparungen über die Ressorts zu verteilen, wobei lediglich Casting-Leistungssport ausgenommen wurde. Dann sieht es halbwegs ausgeglichen aus. Schmalspur deswegen, weil keine politischen Schwerpunktsetzungen erkennbar sind (außer Leistungssport, alles klar, wie immer). 
Wäre ich Delegierter auf der Jahreshauptversammlung, würde ich den Voranschlag ablehnen. Weil er verhindern soll, das politische Agieren des Präsidiums in 2014 abrechenbar und damit bewertbar zu machen. Weil er eine ungerechte Einsparorgie vor allem in den wichtigsten Arbeitsbereichen des Verbandes vorsieht und keinen Weg aus der Finanzkrise aufzeigt. Weder Weg noch Ziel des DAFV sind erkennbar. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Erläuterungen dazu in den noch nicht bekannten JHV-Unterlagen. Ich vermisse wenigstens den Versuch, eine Perspektive aufzuzeigen. 
Und an diejenigen, die wie Dorschgreifer und ich daran zweifeln, ob das alles so schnell leistbar ist, gerichtet: Wenigstens eine vorläufige kritische Bilanz des Vorgefundenen, eine Analyse der politischen Situation des Verbandes und seiner internen Strukturen und ein Aufzeigen von Kernarbeitsfeldern in den kommenden Jahren, um die Folgen der Geburtsfehler des DAFV zu mildern, so etwa in der Art hätte man sich schon gewünscht. Und dieser Wunsch war auch für das Präsidium erwartbar. Vielleicht muss das Präsidium keine Visionen haben. Aber wenn es sich so darstellt, als hätte es weder Ideen noch Lösungsvorschläge, dann überzeugt das eben nicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> 
> Nicht ganz.
> 
> Und für die Erstellung eines Haushaltsplan muss man nicht mal "Buchhaltung" studiert haben.


 
Stimmt, weil da i.d.R. in enger Zusammenarbeit mit der Geschäftsstelle/Steuerberater passiert, die das nicht zum ersten Mal machen und grundsätzlich die aktuellen Zahlen vor Ort haben und sich lediglich daran ausrichten, unter Anpassung nach der angesagten Marschrichtung. 

Allerdings hilft ein Buchhalterwissen, um die Zusammenhänge zu vertsehen, denn immerhin hält man als Kassenonkel seinen Kopf dafür hin und unterschreibt das in der Regel und muss die Positionen erklären können. Betriebswirtschftliche Ausbidlung wäre daher absolut wünschenswert, sonst könnte das kompliziert werden.

Aber mal so nebenbei, der Kassenonkel erstellt den Haushaltsvoranschlag, aber eigentlich ist der noch von den Mitgliedern abzusegnen, so kenne ich das zumindest.

Das bedeutet, die anwesenden Mitglieder auf der Versammlung haben die Möglichkeit Änderungen am Haushaltsplan zu bewirken. Sind alle Einverestanden, erst dann ist dieser endgültig, vorher lediglich vorläufig.. Und so schreibt es ja auch die Verbandssatzung des DAFV vor:


§9 Abs.8 Hauptversammlung


> 8. Der Hauptversammlung obliegt vor allem
> ........
> 
> d) die Genehmigung des Haushaltsplanes, die Festsetzung des Jahresbeitrages.


----------



## labralehn (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Das Problem ist hier auch noch, daß hier 2 Geschäftsstellen die unabhängig voneinander arbeiten.
Mir kommt das so vor als ob es immer noch 2 Verbände sind und nicht einer.
Wenn die so klamm sind, dann könnte man dort ansetzen und aus 2 Geschäftsstellen eine machen.

Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht was Casting mit Angeln zu tun haben sollte, und warum das so gefördert wird, wenn man schon kein Geld hat.

Das Casting gehört da heraus und in eine eigene Sparte rein.
Die sich selber zu finanzieren hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



labralehn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist hier auch noch, daß hier 2 Geschäftsstellen die unabhängig voneinander arbeiten.
> Mir kommt das so vor als ob es immer noch 2 Verbände sind und nicht einer.
> Wenn die so klamm sind, dann könnte man dort ansetzen und aus 2 Geschäftsstellen eine machen.



Damit wären wir wieder beim alten Spiel:
Wenn der (VDSF)DFAFV das machen würde, würde er damit gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag handeln um sich finanziell wenigstens übers Jahr 2014 zu retten - was natürlich nur aufzeigen würde, wie "kompetent und verlässlich" da vorher und bis heute von den (kon)fusionierenden Funktionären und Delegierten der Landesverbände und den Altpräsidien gearbeitet wurde - und auch vom aktuellen Präsidium, die nicht ansatzweise in der Lage oder willens sind, das zu regeln.

Oder auch nur konkrete Fragen zu Finanzen von ihren Mitgliedern, den LV, *wie versprochen zu beantworten......*
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Fusion/2013-09-04_Anforderung_von_Unterlagen.pdf

*Die wurden schliesslich schon am 04. September VOR dem VA schriftlich gestellt ans Präsidium/Präsidentin und BIS HEUTE NICHT BEANTWORTET!!*

Auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung (siehe Protokoll) hat ja aber Frau Dr. auch schon klar gemacht, dass eine Beitragserhöhung nicht kommen würde und dass weiter 2 Geschäftsstellen arbeiten würden..

Vielleicht spielen die ja Lotto??? 

Wie prekär das alles ist, sieht man ja am Bettelbrief wegen 13.000 Euro!! zum Druck/Versand der AFZ (verdeckte Beitragserhöhung)..

Wer zu solchen Mitteln greifen muss bei so einem großen Verband wegen 13.000 Euro, der zeigt schlicht, dass dieser Verband bzw. das Präsidium, die zuständigen Vizes und die Präsidentin finanziell komplett unfähig sind..

Wie viele weitere Beweise für die Unfähigkeit wollt  ihr denn noch??

Ich hoffe inständig, dass die Hauptversammlung alles wie bisher kritiklos abnickt und die mit dem (VDSF)DAFV dann endlich pleite gehen und nicht weiter Angler und das Angeln gefährden können..


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Erfreulich zu sehen, wieviel Experten in Sachen Verbandsfinanzierung im AB diskutieren. Aber da muss ich Dorschgreifer zustimmen. Hier geht es nicht um Buchhaltung - das machen die Geschäftsstellen. Einen Haushaltsvoranschlag hat man ja auch vorgelegt.
> Es geht doch um Inhalte. Der Haushalt drückt doch aus, was der Verband für politische Schwerpunkte setzt (oder sollte es zumindest ausdrücken; dieser ist dafür zu intransparent). Und das ist doch die Ebene, wo die Präsidentin und das geschäftsführende Präsidium am Start sind (oder sein müssten). Darüber wäre eine Diskussion mit den LV zu führen gewesen (was dringend nachzuholen ist) und ein politischer Konsens anzustreben.
> Aus meiner Sicht hat man sich mit der Schmalspurvariante begnügt, offenbar notwendige Einsparungen über die Ressorts zu verteilen, wobei lediglich Casting-Leistungssport ausgenommen wurde. Dann sieht es halbwegs ausgeglichen aus. Schmalspur deswegen, weil keine politischen Schwerpunktsetzungen erkennbar sind (außer Leistungssport, alles klar, wie immer).
> Wäre ich Delegierter auf der Jahreshauptversammlung, würde ich den Voranschlag ablehnen. Weil er verhindern soll, das politische Agieren des Präsidiums in 2014 abrechenbar und damit bewertbar zu machen. Weil er eine ungerechte Einsparorgie vor allem in den wichtigsten Arbeitsbereichen des Verbandes vorsieht und keinen Weg aus der Finanzkrise aufzeigt. Weder Weg noch Ziel des DAFV sind erkennbar. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Erläuterungen dazu in den noch nicht bekannten JHV-Unterlagen. Ich vermisse wenigstens den Versuch, eine Perspektive aufzuzeigen.
> Und an diejenigen, die wie Dorschgreifer und ich daran zweifeln, ob das alles so schnell leistbar ist, gerichtet: Wenigstens eine vorläufige kritische Bilanz des Vorgefundenen, eine Analyse der politischen Situation des Verbandes und seiner internen Strukturen und ein Aufzeigen von Kernarbeitsfeldern in den kommenden Jahren, um die Folgen der Geburtsfehler des DAFV zu mildern, so etwa in der Art hätte man sich schon gewünscht. Und dieser Wunsch war auch für das Präsidium erwartbar. Vielleicht muss das Präsidium keine Visionen haben. Aber wenn es sich so darstellt, als hätte es weder Ideen noch Lösungsvorschläge, dann überzeugt das eben nicht.



Hier geht es vorrangig um die Finanzen, Haushaltsplan und nicht um die inhaltliche Ausrichtung des DAFV.
(Wenn ich Dich da jetzt richtig verstanden habe)

Der DAFV spart an den Ecken welche für das Durchdrücken der Fusion als Pro Argument (Lobbyarbeit EU und BUND) herhalten mussten, im Gegenzug erhält Fischen kaum einschnitte.

Das Thema LV habe ich mit meiner Aussage angedeutet.
Wenn aber nicht mal fristgerecht incl. kompletter Unterlagen eingeladen wird. Was will man dann von den LV erwarten?

Desweiteren braucht man für diesen Haushaltsplan nicht mal die grosse Kenne.
Es ist im Grunde nur ein Gegenrechnen von Einnahmen und Ausgaben und den Rest der Einnahmen ein bissl verteilen. 
Ergebnis: Ein angebliches Finanzdefizit von ca. 60.000 - 70.000 Euro.

Um dieses Loch zu stopfen gibt es nun mehrere Möglichkeiten.
a) Gelder fürs Fischen streichen.
b) Mitgliedsbeiträge erhöhen  (gegen Fusionsvertrag)
c) Personalkosten reduzieren (gegen Fusionsvertrag)

Dann stellt sich die Frage ob man mit den Kürzungen in anderen Bereichen eine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit machen kann.

Es wurden viele Versprechungen von VDSF und DAV gemacht die man heute lieber nicht gemacht hätte.


----------



## Werner1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig, dass die Hauptversammlung alles wie bisher kritiklos abnickt und die mit dem (VDSF)DAFV dann endlich pleite gehen und nicht weiter Angler und das Angeln gefährden können..


 

wie soll es dann weiter gehen? In der Wirtschaft ist es oft so das sich dann alle Verbindlichkeiten in Luft auflösen und die ehemaligen Chefs (evtl. unter anderem Namen) weiter machen. 

Ich hoffe eher das es zu einem Umdenken in den LV kommt und das Ruder so rumgerissen wird. Das wäre schneller und schmerzloser für die Angler möglich.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Sharpo:
Du schreibst hier das, was den gesunden Menschenverstand widergibt - wir diskutieren aber um Verbände, um den (VDFS)DAFV..

Da hatte und hat der gesunde Menschenverstand schon vor dem Anfang noch nie nen Platz gehabt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Um dieses Loch zu stopfen gibt es nun mehrere Möglichkeiten.
> a) Gelder fürs Fischen streichen.
> b) Mitgliedsbeiträge erhöhen (gegen Fusionsvertrag)
> c) Personalkosten reduzieren (gegen Fusionsvertrag)


 
Personalkosten kann man reduzieren, solange die Geschäftstellen nicht aufgelöst werden und die Arbeitsverträge des Geschäftsstellenpersonals nicht verändert werden, für 8 Jahre ab Verschmelzung. Wenn bei den Personalkosten allerdings die Kosten für die Präsidiumsmitglieder enthalten sind, dann kann man zumindest bei denen Kürzen:



> 1. Sitz des "Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes" (DAFV) mit Hauptgeschäftsstelle wird mit Erreichen der Rechtskraft der Verschmelzung Berlin
> . Die beiden VerbandsgeschäftssteIlen bleiben unter Beibehaltung der Arbeitsverträge der Mitarbeiter im bisherigen Umfang bestehen.
> 2. Nach Ablauf von 8 Jahren ab Rechtskraft der Verschmelzung kann das Präsidium des DAFV der Mitgliederversammlung eine Neuregelung zu den Geschäftsstellen vorschlagen.​​





Und die Mitgliedsbeiträge sind nur für den Zeitpunkt der Verschmelzung auf 2,-€ festgelegt.

Die Hauptversammlung (die Landesverbände) könnte also jedes Jahr neu darüber beschließen, dafür müsste allerdings rechtzeitig ein entsprechender Antrag vorliegen.​


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Verbandsausschuss, Info von der Präsidentin, nachlesbar Protokoll:
2 Euro Beitrag bleiben 2014, beide Geschäftsstellen bleiben wie jetzt bestehen und sollen so weiterarbeiten..

Bis dato noch keinerlei Abstimmung in den Geschäftsstellen zur Zusammenarbeit durchs Präsidium, muss erst noch erfolgen..

Gott sei Dank kriegt das Präsdium wenigsten nicht viel Geld für ihre Nichtleistung.

150 Euro die Präsidentin, 100 Euro der Rest..
Monatlich.

Was zwar schon viel zu viel für das Desaster ist, aber damit ist kein Haushalt rettbar........

Gekürzt wurde ja zudem schon gegenüber den zusammen gerechneten Haushalten 2012 (Bilanzen) laut Haushaltsplan 2014 um 304.726 Euro = -27%

Viel Luft wird da nicht mehr sein zum weiter kürzen....

Wäre da noch Sparpotential vorhanden, würden sie ja nicht auf diese Peinlichkeit mit der Bettelmail kommen, wegen der AFZ.
Wegen gerade mal 13.000Euro!!


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sharpo:
> Du schreibst hier das, was den gesunden Menschenverstand widergibt - wir diskutieren aber um Verbände, um den (VDFS)DAFV..
> 
> Da hatte und hat der gesunde Menschenverstand schon vor dem Anfang noch nie nen Platz gehabt...




Im Grunde nur von einem einfachen Haushaltsplan.  
Einnahmen, Ausgaben..und ein Budget einzelnen Abteilungen zuordnen.

Hat man davon keine Ahnung kann im Fall Einnahmen und Ausgaben, kann der Steuerberater auf Grund der vorjahres Bilanz eigentlich helfen.
Dieser hat eigentlich sämtliche Kontierungen im Detail.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Personalkosten kann man reduzieren, solange die Geschäftstellen nicht aufgelöst werden und die Arbeitsverträge des Geschäftsstellenpersonals nicht verändert werden, für 8 Jahre ab Verschmelzung. Wenn bei den Personalkosten allerdings die Kosten für die Präsidiumsmitglieder enthalten sind, dann kann man zumindest bei denen Kürzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles bekannt.

Mich würden die rechtlichen Konsequenzen bei Verstössen gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag interessieren.
Was passiert bei einem Austritt aus der CIPS, bei Änderungskündigungen beim Personal etc.?

Finanziert man lieber mit dem Geld der Angler zwei Geschäftsstellen+ Personal, Meeresangeln und S.Q. - Wettangeln etc. und reduziert die Lobbyarbeit auf das Mindeste?


----------



## Werner1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

der Haushaltsplan ist doch wohl eher Ergebnis des Problems.

Wenn im Vorstand/Präsidium keine vernünftige Strukturen sind, ist es auch nicht möglich einen Haushaltsplan aufzustellen. Denn dazu müssen Diskussionen geführt werden wohin die Reise gehen soll, was man fördern will und was nicht. 

Wenn das nicht zielführend geschieht, kann man auch mit noch soviel kaufmännischem Wissen keinen Haushaltsplan vorlegen. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Wenn im Vorstand/Präsidium keine vernünftige Strukturen sind, ist es auch nicht möglich einen Haushaltsplan aufzustellen. Denn dazu müssen Diskussionen geführt werden wohin die Reise gehen soll, was man fördern will und was nicht.



Das Thema "allgemeines Versagen" findest Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138

Hier im Thread geht's ums finanzielle Desaster...


----------



## Werner1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

wobei das eine mit dem anderen sehr eng zusammen hängt...

aber ich werde die Trennung hier beachten ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Werner1 schrieb:


> der Haushaltsplan ist doch wohl eher Ergebnis des Problems.
> 
> Wenn im Vorstand/Präsidium keine vernünftige Strukturen sind, ist es auch nicht möglich einen Haushaltsplan aufzustellen. Denn dazu müssen Diskussionen geführt werden wohin die Reise gehen soll, was man fördern will und was nicht.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist in erster Linie der Verschmelzungsvertrag.
Hierin sind zuviele Punkte festgeschrieben die Einsparpotenzial hätten.

Dann der Kollege der dauernd Krank ist und bei den Versammlugen fehlt.

Diese Diskussionen wird es sicherlich im Vorstand geben, aber hier will jeder sein Stück von der Torte haben...steht ja im Verschmelzungsvertrag.

----

Weiterer Vorschlag:

Ausgliederung von Meeresangeln, S.Q. Wettkampftruppe..und Casting.
Sollen alle ihren eigenen Verband gründen und darüber ihre Veranstaltungen abhalten.

DAFV  nur für die reine Lobbyarbeit bei EU und Bund.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mich würden die rechtlichen Konsequenzen bei Verstössen gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag interessieren.
> Was passiert bei einem Austritt aus der CIPS, bei Änderungskündigungen beim Personal etc.?


 
Keine Ahnung, wie es vertragsrechtlich da genau aussieht, da muss ich mal passen und halte mich raus, habe aber eine Vermutung.....

Erst muss erst neben dem Verschmelzungsvertrag alles ausgeschöpft werden, was so nebenbei läuft und alle Kosten so weit runter gefahren werden wie es nötig ist, um den Verband zu erhalten. Würde bedeuten: Fischen auf "null", Casting auf "Null", Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf "Null" usw.... Erst, wenn das nicht mehr zur Insolvenzabwendung reichen sollte, dann wären die Vertragsinhalte dran, wobei ich denke, dass Mitgliedsbeiträge an andere Verbände bestimmt vor Personalverträgen zu streichen wären.

Man müsste da noch nichteinmal Veranstaltungen streichen, sie müssten sich dann nur eben zu 100% selbst tragen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenigstens eine vorläufige kritische Bilanz des Vorgefundenen, eine Analyse der politischen Situation des Verbandes und seiner internen Strukturen und ein Aufzeigen von Kernarbeitsfeldern in den kommenden Jahren, um die Folgen der Geburtsfehler des DAFV zu mildern, so etwa in der Art hätte man sich schon gewünscht. Und dieser Wunsch war auch für das Präsidium erwartbar. Vielleicht muss das Präsidium keine Visionen haben. Aber wenn es sich so darstellt, als hätte es weder Ideen noch Lösungsvorschläge, dann überzeugt das eben nicht.







Werner1 schrieb:


> der Haushaltsplan ist doch wohl eher Ergebnis des Problems.
> 
> Wenn im Vorstand/Präsidium keine vernünftige Strukturen sind, ist es auch nicht möglich einen Haushaltsplan aufzustellen. Denn dazu müssen Diskussionen geführt werden wohin die Reise gehen soll, was man fördern will und was nicht.
> 
> ...




Diese beiden Absätze sagen im Grunde alles. 

Gewurschtel, von vorne bis hinten.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Wenn man die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf Null setzt, kann man den Verband gleich auflösen.
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geht mit Lobbyarbeit einher 
(meine Meinung).
Messen etc. tragen sich leider nicht von selbst, immer ein Zuschussgeschäft.

Fischen und Casting einstellen bzw. ausgliedern, würde eine Menge Geld sparen.
Dann bräuchte man die Mitgliedschaft n der CIPS etc. nicht mehr.
Ist aber im Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben.

Wie lange ist der eigentlich binden?


----------



## Werner1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf Null setzt, kann man den Verband gleich auflösen.
> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geht mit Lobbyarbeit einher
> (meine Meinung).
> Messen etc. tragen sich leider nicht von selbst, immer ein Zuschussgeschäft.
> ...


 
das ist eine Meinung von vielen, auf was ein Verband verzichten kann.

da müsste wohl einiges erstmal auf Null gesetzt werden um wieder handlungsfähig zu werden. Dazu könnte es auch gehören für einen kurzen Zeitraum Sachen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf Null zu setzen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist aber im Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben.
> 
> Wie lange ist der eigentlich binden?


 

Grundsätzlich ewig, ist Entstehungsgrundlage. Lediglich einige Punkte, die dort drin befristet sind (8 Jahre 2 Geschäftsstellen) sind nach Ablauf der 8 Jahre raus und neu regelbar.

Ist jetzt aber nur so eine Vermutung...


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Werner1 schrieb:


> das ist eine Meinung von vielen, auf was ein Verband verzichten kann.
> 
> da müsste wohl einiges erstmal auf Null gesetzt werden um wieder handlungsfähig zu werden. Dazu könnte es auch gehören für einen kurzen Zeitraum Sachen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf Null zu setzen.



Null haben wir in Sachen Öffentlichkeits/ Lobbyarbeit aktuell seit 10 Monaten fast 11 Monaten.
Wenn man die VDSF- Jahre mal nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Werner1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

gefühlt schon etwas länger....


----------



## Werner1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

wie ist denn das mit der Insolvenz bei einem Verband? Gibt es sowas? Wann tritt das ein?


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> wie ist denn das mit der Insolvenz bei einem Verband? Gibt es sowas? Wann tritt das ein?



Dazu § 11 Insolvenzordnung:

1) Ein Insolvenzverfahren kann über das Vermögen jeder natürlichen und jeder juristischen Person eröffnet werden. Der nicht rechtsfähige Verein steht insoweit einer juristischen Person gleich. 

(2) Ein Insolvenzverfahren kann ferner eröffnet werden: 

1. über das Vermögen einer Gesellschaft ohne Rechtspersönlichkeit (offene Handelsgesellschaft, Kommanditgesellschaft, Partnerschaftsgesellschaft, Gesellschaft des Bürgerlichen Rechts, Partenreederei, Europäische wirtschaftliche Interessenvereinigung); 

2. nach Maßgabe der §§ 315 bis 334 über einen Nachlaß, über das Gesamtgut einer fortgesetzten Gütergemeinschaft oder über das Gesamtgut einer Gütergemeinschaft, das von den Ehegatten gemeinschaftlich verwaltet wird. 

(3) Nach Auflösung einer juristischen Person oder einer Gesellschaft ohne Rechtspersönlichkeit ist die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens zulässig, solange die Verteilung des Vermögens nicht vollzogen ist.

Der Verband ist ein rechtsfähiger Verein, fällt also darunter.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> wie ist denn das mit der Insolvenz bei einem Verband? Gibt es sowas? Wann tritt das ein?




Und zum zweiten Teil Deiner Frage hier die materiellen Voraussetzungen für eine Insolvenz - neben den erforderlichen Anträgen etc.:

§ 17 Insolvenzordnung
(1) Allgemeiner Eröffnungsgrund ist die Zahlungsunfähigkeit. 

(2) Der Schuldner ist zahlungsunfähig, wenn er nicht in der Lage ist, die fälligen Zahlungspflichten zu erfüllen. Zahlungsunfähigkeit ist in der Regel anzunehmen, wenn der Schuldner seine Zahlungen eingestellt hat.

*§ 18 Drohende Zahlungsunfähigkeit*

(1) Beantragt der Schuldner die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens, so ist auch die drohende Zahlungsunfähigkeit Eröffnungsgrund. 

(2) Der Schuldner droht zahlungsunfähig zu werden, wenn er voraussichtlich nicht in der Lage sein wird, die bestehenden Zahlungspflichten im Zeitpunkt der Fälligkeit zu erfüllen. 

(3) Wird bei einer juristischen Person oder einer Gesellschaft ohne Rechtspersönlichkeit der Antrag nicht von allen Mitgliedern des Vertretungsorgans, allen persönlich haftenden Gesellschaftern oder allen Abwicklern gestellt, so ist Absatz 1 nur anzuwenden, wenn der oder die Antragsteller zur Vertretung der juristischen Person oder der Gesellschaft berechtigt sind.
*
§ 19 Überschuldung*
(1) Bei einer juristischen Person ist auch die Überschuldung Eröffnungsgrund. 

(2) Überschuldung liegt vor, wenn das Vermögen des Schuldners die bestehenden Verbindlichkeiten nicht mehr deckt, es sei denn, die Fortführung des Unternehmens ist nach den Umständen überwiegend wahrscheinlich. Forderungen auf Rückgewähr von Gesellschafterdarlehen oder aus Rechtshandlungen, die einem solchen Darlehen wirtschaftlich entsprechen, für die gemäß § 39 Abs. 2 zwischen Gläubiger und Schuldner der Nachrang im Insolvenzverfahren hinter den in § 39 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 bis 5 bezeichneten Forderungen vereinbart worden ist, sind nicht bei den Verbindlichkeiten nach Satz 1 zu berücksichtigen.

(3) Ist bei einer Gesellschaft ohne Rechtspersönlichkeit kein persönlich haftender Gesellschafter eine natürliche Person, so gelten die Absätze 1 und 2 entsprechend. Dies gilt nicht, wenn zu den persönlich haftenden Gesellschaftern eine andere Gesellschaft gehört, bei der ein persönlich haftender Gesellschafter eine natürliche Person ist.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Zahlungsunfähigkeit, drohende Zahlungsunfähigkeit oder Überschuldung.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> wie ist denn das mit der Insolvenz bei einem Verband? Gibt es sowas? Wann tritt das ein?


 
Und zur Haftungsfrage der Vereinsmitglieder:

Vereinsmitglieder haften grundsätzlich nicht, darüber gibt es die berühmte Kolping-Entscheidung des BGH vom 10.12.2017.

Für Verbindlichkeiten des Vereines haftet dieser nur selbst und nicht die hinter ihm stehenden Vereinsmitglieder. Mitglieder haften nur bis zur Höhe ihres Vereinsbeitrages und mehr nicht. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass sie wenn sie für das laufende Jahr noch keine Beiträge entrichtet haben, diese dann an die Gläubger bzw. Insolvenzverwalter noch nachentrichten müssen.

Im Fall DAFV bedeutet das, dass lediglich das Vermögen des Verbandes aufgebraucht und an die Gläubiger ausgekehrt wird, man aber an die Landesverbände keine Forderungen stellen kann, wenn sie ihre Beiträge schon entrichtet haben.


----------



## labralehn (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ich habe zu dem ganzen DAFV Thema eine Frage.
Wenn das nun OT sein sollte dann entschuldigt.
Aber was wäre, wenn es den DAFV, nicht mehr geben würde (insolvent oder was auch immer), welche Folgen hätte das für den/die Angler in Deutschland?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich habe zu dem ganzen DAFV Thema eine Frage.
> Wenn das nun OT sein sollte dann entschuldigt.
> Aber was wäre, wenn es den DAFV, nicht mehr geben würde (insolvent oder was auch immer), welche Folgen hätte das für den/die Angler in Deutschland?



Würde alles besser werden, bzw. zumindest nicht schlimmer.

Da es hier um Finanzen geht:
Der BV macht nix für die Kohle (siehe Haushaltsplan 2014), ausser sich selbst finanzieren/verwalten.

Für die LV (Mitglieder) oder gar die Angler passiert rein gar nichts..

Wäre die Desastertruppe also weg, hätte jeder Landesverband mehr Kohle über, da der BV nicht mehr bezahlt werden muss.

Und man könnte endlich einen vernünftigen, neuen, guten starken Dachverband gründen ohne finanzielle (und personelle und inhaltliche) Altlasten...

Es kann also OHNE die Desastertruppe (VDSF)DAFV nur besser werden, in jeder Hinsicht, für LV und für Angler...


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich habe zu dem ganzen DAFV Thema eine Frage.
> Wenn das nun OT sein sollte dann entschuldigt.
> Aber was wäre, wenn es den DAFV, nicht mehr geben würde (insolvent oder was auch immer), welche Folgen hätte das für den/die Angler in Deutschland?




Keine Folgen bzw. mehr Geld und weniger Ärger für die LV .

Lobbyarbeit kann auch über den DFV und die einzelnen LV erfolgen.

Man spricht dann halt nur nicht mit einer Stimme  *hust*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man spricht dann halt nur nicht mit einer Stimme  *hust*


grins - der war gut....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



labralehn schrieb:


> Aber was wäre, wenn es den DAFV, nicht mehr geben würde (insolvent oder was auch immer), welche Folgen hätte das für den/die Angler in Deutschland?


 

Ich denke, das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten.

Einige würden jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen keine, andere wären da vorsichtiger, weil man nicht weiß, welche Einflussnahme so ein Verband doch mal bei Gesetzesentscheidungen haben könnte. Das merkt man immer erst dann, wenn so ein gewisser Fall eintreffen würde und einen eine solche Vertretung fehlt.

Ich glaube aber, dass sich bei einer kompletten Auflösung irgend etwas neues bilden würde, wie auch immer das aussehen würde. Und ich gehe auch jede Wette, dass egal, was da kommen würde, auch immer Kritik aufkommen würde, weil man es nie allen Recht machen kann...

Wie gesagt, eine detailierte und richtige Antwort darauf gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich denke, das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten.
> 
> Einige würden jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen keine, andere wären da vorsichtiger, weil man nicht weiß, welche Einflussnahme so ein Verband doch mal bei Gesetzesentscheidungen haben könnte. Das merkt man immer erst dann, wenn so ein gewisser Fall eintreffen würde und einen eine solche Vertretung fehlt.
> 
> ...



Ja, wir haben es gemerkt..seit den 80iger geht es aufwärts Dank VDSF für uns Angler.

Ich kenn da eine Aussage von Frau Dr. H.- K....irgendwie hat die Dame keine Stellungnahmen des VDSF zu gewissen Themen in den Bundestagsausschüssen gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Und hier geht's immer noch um die desaströsen Finanzen, fürs allgemeine Versagen von Verband und Präsidium bitte hier lang:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

*Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*
mir schwirrt bei solchen themen immer der kopf.
muss das für mich aufs grundsätzliche runterbrechen, und dann wäre, nach allem was ich gelesen, die einfache antwort:

*WIR, die angler.


*wenn wir uns nicht wehren*.
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Nochmal und zum letzten:
Hier Thread Finanzen, alles andere nach jetzt zig Anmerkungen von mir darauf  wird gelöscht, wie das letzte Posting..


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Es geht bei der Frage ja wohl um die finanziellen Folgen, wenn es den DAFV nicht mehr gäbe. Und das wäre in der Tat der Wegfall des Bundesbeitrages, also mehr Geld in den Kassen der LV (und ggf. auch der Angler). 
Interessant wäre allerdings dabei, dass natürlich leistungsfähigere Landesverbände versuchen würden, weggefallene Aktivitäten des Bundesverbandes teilweise zu kompensieren. Diese Mehraufgaben würden sicher alsbald zu Anträgen auf Erhöhung des LV-Beitrages führen. Ich glaube nicht, dass in der Anglerkasse à la longue mehr wäre.
Die Lobbyarbeit vom DFV machen zu lassen, wäre eher theoretisch denkbar. Der DFV hat aber erklärt, dass er da die Fachverbände sieht. Er hat auch nicht die Struktur, um so etwas wirklich leisten zu können. Zudem ist dort auch keine reinrassige Angler-Lobbyarbeit möglich, sondern nur eine solche, die durch den Filter der Berufsfischer-Interessen gegangen sind. Wie Hessen und Bayern handelt es sich ja beim DFV um einen Mischverband. Das bedeutet, dass die Belange der Bewirtschafter noch stärker zum Tragen kämen.

Aber all das ist sehr theoretisch. Ich sehe beim DAFV weder Überschuldung, noch drohende Zahlungsunfähigkeit. Selbst wenn man gegenüber dem HHVA 14 verringerte Beitragseinnahmen annimmt, könnten diese durch geeignete Maßnahmen auf der Einnahmen- und Ausgabenseite so kompensiert werden, dass die Liquidität aufrecht erhalten bleibt. Es gibt ja auch keine größeren, fälligen Verbindlichkeiten, die nicht gesteuert werden könnten.

Zudem ist bei der Insolvenzdebatte zu beachten, dass ein solcher Fall nicht automatisch zur Liquidierung des DAFV führen würde. Es gibt ja auch noch die sanierende Insolvenz, die auf Fortbestand des Schuldners abzielt. 

Alles in allem erscheint mir die Insolvenzgeschichte doch sehr hypothetisch.

Das heißt nicht, dass ich die finanzielle Situation des DAFV beschönigen oder verharmlosen will. Im Gegenteil. Ich bin immer noch verblüfft, was für einen Scherbenhaufen die beiden Gründerverbände da hinterlassen haben. Da hat ja nicht irgendjemand in den letzten Monaten mal die Reserven verzockt. Da ist über Jahre hinweg eine unseriöse Haushaltspolitik betrieben worden. Und weil alles so wunderbar undurchsichtig war, hat man nicht gefragt, sondern schnell durchgewunken. Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass dieses kollektive Versagen alle organisierten Angler ausbaden dürfen. Wichtig wäre meiner Meinung nach, dass die Organisation daraus lernt. Dazu ist Selbstkritik nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Sündenbock gefunden??

*Vize für Finanzen, Bauersfeld, wird rausgeschmissen..*

Jetzt auf einmal..

Quelle:
Delegiertenmaterial Verbandsausschuss

Er hätte nichts gemacht und wäre seit September auch nicht mehr erreichbar..

Für mich ein durchsichtiger Versuch der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Verantwortung nach dem Misstrauensantrag abzuwälzen.

Dass sie bei den vielen Anfragen bez. Finanzen vor und seit der Fusion, ihrem Versprechen im Mai Zahlen vorzulegen, der Nichtbeantwortung und Nichtreaktion ihrerseits auf finanzielle, schriftlich gestellte und wiederholt angemahnte Fragen der Landesverbände erst jetzt reagiert, das legt die Verantwortung auch zu hundert Prozent zu ihr.

Und der Rest des Präsidiums ist genauso voll verantwortlich, das dem Allem, was da Präsidentin und Finanzvize angerichtet haben, tatenlos zugesehen hat.

Es gehört in meinen Augen nun auf Grund der veränderten Sachlage der Misstrauensantrag gegen die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsageordnete der FDP, frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erweitert auf das ganze Präsidium.

Einmal mehr haben die ALLE ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen, indem sie das so lange laufen liessen..

*SCHANDE über die Anglergeldvernichter im Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sündenbock gefunden??
> 
> *Vize für Finanzen, Bauersfeld, wird rausgeschmissen..*
> 
> ...




PS:
Und abseits der Finanzen sind die von Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen nicht mal in der Lage, in der Einladung zur VA-Sitzung wenigstens alle Anträge aufzulisten - EINFACH NUR NOCH PEINLICH!!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4003998#post4003998

Trümmertruppe. 
Dilettanten.
Anglerschädlinge..
*
WEG DAMIT!!!
ALLE!!!!*


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ist da von Rausschmiss die Rede im Delegiertenmaterial? 
Gibt es Angabe von Gründen? Wurde mit ihm gesprochen?

Ein Signal ist das auf alle Fälle. Der Finanzbereich war offenbar mit der Aufgabe überfordert. Die Haushaltslage wurde nicht oder zu spät zur Chefsache gemacht.
Und: Der Druck von außen, der auf dem Präsidium lastet, ist immens hoch. Den LV geht es dabei vor allem um finanzielle Konsolidierung und Beitragsstabilität. Dazu kommen die Themen Nachvollziehbarkeit/ Transparenz des Haushalts, Konsolidierungsplan, Wiedererlangung der operativen Handlungsfähigkeit.

Da wird es ja mal wieder lustig im nächsten Verbandsausschuss. Schätze, Frau Happach-Kasan wird so richtig auf den Geschmack kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ist da von Rausschmiss die Rede im Delegiertenmaterial?
> Gibt es Angabe von Gründen? Wurde mit ihm gesprochen?


Wird mit sofortiger Wirkung vom Amt abberufen 
(viel zu spät, siehe oben)

Antrag zur Abwahl

Hätte *seit September *sein Amt nicht mehr wahrgenommen, und *vorher wäre er auch nicht in der *Lage gewesen, seine zugesagten Aufgaben wahrzunehmen (Haushalt 2013)..

_*ANMERKUNG:*
Die hatten im September ja ne Verbandsauschusssitzung, bei der das ja alles schon bekannt war! 
Und trotzdem hat NIEMAND!!! aus dem Präsidium trotz vieler Fragen zu den Finanzen das Gremium auf diese Tatsachen hingewiesen._

Bauersfeld war für das Präsidium persönlich weder über Arbeitsstelle, Verband, Familie etc. zu erreichen.

*Und da reagiert die Trümmertruppe erst jetzt!!!!!!!!*

Und das trotz der immensen Schwierigkeiten im finanziellen Bereich, die ja dank LSFV-NDS schon vor Unterzeichnung der (Kon)Fusion ALLEN Abnickern, Delegierten und Funktionären  aus den Landesverbänden und natürlich auch dem GESAMTEN Präsidium LV bekannt waren.

Und die seither NICHTS gemacht haben, trotz zigfach vorliegender Fragen an die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach.Kasan, die unbeantwortet liegen blieben...


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:
Trümmertruppe. 
Dilettanten.
Anglerschädlinge..

*WEG DAMIT!!!
ALLE!!!! *


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Naja, rein praktisch gesehen:
Wenn der Herr B. am 1.9. erklärt hat, er trete zurück oder er werde sein Amt nicht mehr wahrnehmen, dann wäre eine Entscheidung am 31.10., ihn zu entheben, jedenfalls nicht verfrüht. In Wirklichkeit wird man sicher zigfach versucht haben, mit ihm Kontakt aufzunehmen, während man nicht genau wusste, woran man ist.
Wie dem auch sei. In dieser Situation müssen natürlich andere Präsidiumsmitglieder und vor allem die Fachexperten in den Geschäftsstellen einspringen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein VP Finanzen die ganzen Haushaltspläne, Abschlüsse etc. selber pinselt. Wir sind ja nicht im 28-Mann-Verein.
Und da verstehe ich dann wirklich nicht, warum das nicht geschehen ist bzw. warum dabei keine tauglichen Produkte herausgekommen sind.
Und damit bin ich bei Thomas' Sündenbocktheorie:
Unabhängig davon, ob den Finanzvize eigenes Verschulden trifft, ist es doch ein gar nicht mal so ungeschickter Schachzug der Präsidentin, sich mit Hilfe eines Bauersfeldopfers aus der Schußlinie zu bekommen. Der Misstrauensantrag jedenfalls läuft so ziemlich ins Leere. Chapeau! So viel Chuzpe hätte ich ihr gar nicht zugetraut.

P.S.:
Kann natürlich alles auch ganz anders sein. Eindeutig zu spät jedenfalls wäre die Abberufung erst während oder nach der JHV. Und: Für Stimmung wird trotzdem gesorgt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Siehe oben, nix Rücktritt, Rausschmiss, Abwahl.
Man hat versucht mit ihm in Kontakt zu kommen - er hat ja aber schon laut Schreiben VOR dem September seine Arbeit SCHON NICHT GEMACHT!!!

Und die ALLE im Präsidium haben das zugelassen..

Du kannst Dir gerne die Trümmertruppe weiter versuchen schönzureden - es bleibt ne Trümmertruppe..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und da reagiert die Trümmertruppe erst jetzt!!!!!!!!*



Viel zu spät und zugleich in meinen Augen ein öffentliches Schuldeingeständnis aller handelnden Personen- weil viel zu spät gehandelt! Anscheinend hat ja der Kollege seinen Job nicht ordentlich gemacht und es hat wohl niemanden wirklich interessiert. Also bis heute keine versuche die finanzielle Situation in den Griff zu bekommen??? Wenn keine zuverlässigen Zahlen innerhalb von 6 Monaten vorliegen, dann kann man halt keine Lösungen erarbeiten. Aber immerhin geht der DAFV - sollte es denn soweit kommen - mit einem neuen Logo in die Insolvenz! Prioritäten setzen heißt die Devise...

Ich gebe Dir einmal mehr recht lieber Thomas: ALLE müssen weg- denn alle sind mitverantwortlich für das Desaster! 

Herr Klasing, bitte übernehmen Sie #6!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Werner Klasing wird den Teufel tun - leider......

Der hat im LV und seinem Verein leider genug zu tun..

Aber bevor man Nachfolger benennt, muss erst mal die jetzige Präsidiums-Trümmertruppe aus abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten, alten VDSF-Hardlinern und schweigenden Alibi-DAVlern weg..


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ich bin gottseidank kein Rechtsverdreher  aber wenn ich mir so den einen oder anderen Punkt dieser Ausführung anschaue
http://www.thueringer-ehrenamtsstiftung.de/uploads/media/Haftung.pdf
dürften m. E. sich alle Präsidiumsmitglieder ein warmes Jäckchen überziehen.


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, nix Rücktritt, Rausschmiss, Abwahl.
> Man hat versucht mit ihm in Kontakt zu kommen - er hat ja aber schon laut Schreiben VOR dem September seine Arbeit SCHON NICHT GEMACHT!!!
> 
> Und die ALLE im Präsidium haben das zugelassen..
> ...



Ach naja, schönreden..... So ein klein wenig Ironie war schon dabei, als ich vom ersten "Schurkenstück" der Präsidentin sprach.
Und ab welchem Zeitpunkt man die Verantwortung zumessen darf, ist glaube ich auch noch einmal genauer zu beleuchten.

Nicht, dass die "Affäre Bauersfeld" ohne Brisanz wäre, keineswegs. Aber das, was wir definitiv bis jetzt wissen, lässt meiner Meinung nach noch nicht zu, dafür klare Verantwortlichkeiten zuzuweisen. Vielleicht hat sich die Präsidentin ja die Finger nach ihm wundtelefoniert..... Who knows? Wir wissen nicht einmal, ob und wie man versucht hat, das "Loch" zu stopfen.
Aber die Story als Anlass für einen Rücktritt des gesamten Präsidiums zu nehmen, ist schon etwas arg nach meinem Gusto. Was kann denn zB Dr. Berg für die Fahnenflucht eines Vizepräsidenten? Wir sollten auch nicht vergessen, dass es sich um Ehrenamtliche handelt. Die sitzen nicht jeden Tag acht Stunden zusammen im Büro und halten auch nicht mehrmals täglich Skype-Konferenzen ab. Damit ist keine klare Linie zu ziehen, ob einer genügend Engagement einfließen lässt gemessen an dem, was sein Amt gerade fordert. Eine Entscheidung, jemanden zu relegieren, will auch deswegen wohl erwogen sein. Da spielen aber auch noch Fragen des DAV-/ VDSF-Proporzes, des Länder-Proporzes, eventueller Hausmachten eine Rolle. Und solch ein Rausschmiss mag als Befreiungsschlag gedacht sein und sogar wirken. Aber die Präsidentin wird dafür irgendwann einmal auch einen Preis zu zahlen haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich bin gottseidank kein Rechtsverdreher  aber wenn ich mir so den einen oder anderen Punkt dieser Ausführung anschaue
> http://www.thueringer-ehrenamtsstiftung.de/uploads/media/Haftung.pdf
> dürften m. E. sich alle Präsidiumsmitglieder ein warmes Jäckchen überziehen.



Da käme ja, was persönliche Haftung betrifft, allenfalls die Insolvenzverschleppung in Betracht. Aber drohende Zahlungsunfähigkeit sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ach naja, schönreden..... So ein klein wenig Ironie war schon dabei, als ich vom ersten "Schurkenstück" der Präsidentin sprach.
> Und ab welchem Zeitpunkt man die Verantwortung zumessen darf, ist glaube ich auch noch einmal genauer zu beleuchten.



Nachdem klar da steht, dass er schon lange vor September seine Aufgaben nicht wahrgenommen hat.

Und angesichts der Brisanz im Finanziellen, ebenso angesichts dessen, dass die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, versprochen hatte, im Mai 2013 Zahlen zu liefern, *hätte sie SPÄTESTENS im Juni reagieren MÜSSEN..*

Und das alles war auch dem restlichen Präsidium ja bekannt.

*Und bei den Fragen zu den Finanzen im Verbandsauschuss im September hat sie KEIN WORT zu dieser Situation mit Bauersfeld verloren!!!!!!!*

Obwohl ihr (und damit dem gesamten Präsidium) ja zu dem Zeitpunkt laut Einladung zum Verbandsausschuss jetzt  schon bekannt war, dass Bauersfeld seine Aufgaben schon länger nicht wahrnimmt...

Wenn eine(r) von denen im Präsidium auch nur einen Funken Anstand im Leib verspüren würde, müsste der/diejenige spätestens jetzt über Rücktritt nachdenken.


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Jetzt muss man nur noch die restlichen DAV'ler im Präsidum loswerden und dann kann die "Alte-Fahrt" wieder aufgenommen werden.


#h


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



gründler schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man nur noch die restlichen DAV'ler im Präsidum loswerden und dann kann die "Alte-Fahrt" wieder aufgenommen werden.
> 
> 
> #h



Jupp, den Gedanken hegte ich auch.
Einer weniger der "liberalen" DAVler.

Warte mal ab, der Nächste ist Herr S.Q.
Die Gelder fürs Fischen werden gestrichen und in die Lobbyarbeit gesteckt  bzw. damit das Haushaltsloch gestopft.
Fischen wird dann nur noch durch die Sponsorengelder finanziert.


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

PS: Björn konnte gut mit Zahlen umgehen nicht umsonst hat er etliche Veranstaltungen eines ehemaligen großen Gerätehändlers Orga.und auch anderwärtig mit Zahlen jongliert.

Also kann von Unfähigkeit nicht unbedingt die rede sein.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



gründler schrieb:


> PS: Björn konnte gut mit Zahlen umgehen nicht umsonst hat er etliche Veranstaltungen eines ehemaligen großen Gerätehändlers Orga.und auch anderwärtig mit Zahlen jongliert.



Das ist doch auch nicht das Problem (wenngleich ich da schon anderes gehört habe, gerade bezüglich alter "DAV-Zahlenwerke")..

Das Problem ist doch nicht Bauersfeld - die wollen den doch nur als Sündenbock hinstellen um ihre eigene Unfähigkeit als nicht so schlimm erscheinen zu lassen. .

*Das Problem ist und bleibt doch die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und das ganze Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV.*

Denn wenn, wie in der Einladung jetzt geschrieben, Herr Bauersfeld schon nicht in der Lage war (warum ist da ja egal), die "zugesagten Arbeiten zum Haushalt 2013 zu erledigen", geschweige denn dann den Haushaltsplan 2014 zu stemmen, *dann hätte die Präsidentin in Kenntnis dessen VIEL früher reagieren MÜSSEN!!!*

*Und jeder im Präsidium*, die ja das alle mitgekriegt haben müssen (nur Skat spielen werden die ja wohl da nicht, oder?), dass die Präsidentin nicht aktiv wird, *hätte dann selber reagieren müssen und das öffentlich machen.*

*ALLERALLERALLERSPÄTESTENS *bei der Verbandsausschusssitzung im September hätten die Präsis der Landesverbände informiert werden müssen.

*Weder die Präsidentin noch jemand vom Präsidium wies aber auf die Situation hin, trotz vieler Fragen zu den Finanzen..*

*Also weg mit denen ALLEN,* da sie ihrer Verantwortung für das Geld der Angler nun nachgewiesen nicht ansatzweise gerecht werden..


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch nicht das Problem (wenngleich ich da schon anderes gehört habe, gerade bezüglich alter "DAV-Zahlenwerke")..
> 
> Das Problem ist doch nicht Bauersfeld - die wollen den doch nur als Sündenbock hinstellen um ihre eigene Unfähigkeit als nicht so schlimm erscheinen zu lassen. .
> 
> ...



Sicherlich ist das ein Problem, das Problem war/ist die nicht erbrachte Leistung von Herrn Bauersfeld.
Für die nicht erbrachte Leistung  kann man nicht die Präsidentin verantwortlich machen.

Sicherlich hätte sie eher reagieren müssen, aber dies ist ein anderes und weiteres Problem.

Wenn Herr Bauersfeld sich zeitlich nicht in der Lage fühlt die Finanzen aufzustellen, hätte er von sich aus zurück treten müssen. (und sich nicht still und leise verpieseln)


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

PS:
Und ich biete Wetten an, dass immer noch eine Mehrheit der Delegierten und Funktionäre aus den Abnickerlandesverbänden wie bisher auch das Chaos weiter dulden, die Schuldigen nicht abwählen und das alles sogar noch - notfalls wohl mit noch mehr Kohle der Angler - weiter finanzieren wird.....



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für die nicht erbrachte Leistung von Herrn Bauersfeld kann man nicht die Präsidentin verantwortlich machen.


Stimmt. 

Die Präsidentin und das Präsidium muss man nur für deren eigene Nichtleistung verantwortlich machen, mit der sie das alles ja zugelassen haben..

Denn nur auf Grund derer Nichtleistung (in diesem Thread finanziell, die haben ja aber auch sonst (Leitlinien, Ziele etc.) noch nix hingekriegt ausser nem Logo) konnte es ja nur soweit kommen - auch in der Causa Bauersfeld..

Die wollen nur nen Sündenbock, lasst euch da nicht reinlegen...........


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

... womit man m. E. bei "Unterlassung bzw. Nicht-Handelns" bei mind. "fahrlässig" wäre, wenn nicht sogar "grob fahrlässig"... Sowas darf die Mitgliederversammlung nicht ignorieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Franky schrieb:


> ... womit man m. E. bei "Unterlassung bzw. Nicht-Handelns" bei mind. "fahrlässig" wäre, wenn nicht sogar "grob fahrlässig"... Sowas darf die Mitgliederversammlung nicht ignorieren!


s.o.....:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Und ich biete Wetten an, dass immer noch eine Mehrheit der Delegierten und Funktionäre aus den Abnickerlandesverbänden wie bisher auch das Chaos weiter dulden, die Schuldigen nicht abwählen und das alles sogar noch - notfalls wohl mit noch mehr Kohle der Angler - weiter finanzieren wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Die Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hat übrigens für die Verbandsauschusssitzung mit all den wichtigen Themen rund um die desaströsen Finanzen (auch dazu Abwahl Bauersfeld, Misstrauensantrag H-K, Peta etc.) gerade mal zweieinhalb Stunden angesetzt - nochmal ne halbe Stunde weniger als für die Mitgliederversammlung...

Realitätsverlust?
Absicht??
xxxxx??


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Der LSFV Niedersachsen informiert und hat den Misstrauensantrag gegen Björn Bauersfeld jetzt auch veröffentlicht:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Fusion/2013-10-25_Misstrauensantrag_Vizepraesident.pdf


----------



## Knispel (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ich finde das ganz große Klasse, dass mein LV das ganze Trauerspiel öffentlich macht. Mein alter LV ist ein Raubfischgemeinschaftsfischen wichtiger.
Ich bin jetzt wirklich gespannt, wer der neue Finanzpräsis wird, einer aus dem ehemaligen VDSF oder aus vom ehemaligen DAV ?


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Es wäre natürlich auch möglich, Herrn B. durch Entscheidung der Präsidentin oder des gf. Präsidiums abzusetzen. Dass die Angelegenheit der kurz bevorstehenden JHV vorgelegt wird, ist jedenfalls nicht ganz ohne Respekt vor dem Gremium.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



> , ist jedenfalls nicht ganz ohne Respekt vor dem Gremium.



Sorry Brotfisch, kompletter Dissens!!

Ich weiss ja, dass Du immer wieder versuchst - warum auch immer - irgendwas Gutes an diesem (VDSF)DAFV und dem Präsidium/Präsidentin zu finden - da ist aber schlicht nix.


*Nochmal:*
Es geht nicht um Bauersfeld - der ist Geschichte und gut..

Sondern es geht darum, *dass die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, mit ihrem Präsidium NICHTS unternommen hatte*, obwohl laut ihrem eigenen Schreiben der Finanzvize schon lange nicht mehr arbeitete und sie und das Präsidium das also wussten..

*Und sie hat auch trotz zigfacher auch schriftlicher Fragen der Mitglieder, der LV, zu den Finanzen - und das obwohl sie zu dem Zeitpunkt laut ihrem Schreiben bereits Kenntnis hatte -  davon eben NICHT den Verbandsauschuss auf der letzten Sitzung darüber informiert.*

Ist das Respekt vor dem Gremium??????

*Das jetzt mit dem Rausschmiss von Bauersfeld ist für mich eindeutig und klar der schlichte Versuch der Präsidentin und des Präsidiums, für deren eigene Unfähigkeit und Nichthandeln einen Sündenbock zu finden..*

Ist doch interessant, dass das mit Bauersfeld erst kommt, nachdem ein Misstrauensantrag durch den LSFV-NDS gegen Frau Dr. gestellt wurde, oder???

OBWOHL das Präsidium und die Präsidentin davon laut eigenem Schreiben schon lange wussten, dass da nicht gearbeitet wird an den Finanzen.

Leute aufwachen - Lasst euch doch da nicht weiter verarschen!!!


----------



## labralehn (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Aber was will man denn von einer Präsidentin erwarten, die selber noch nie geangelt hat. Sie hat weder die staatliche Prüfung dafür abgelegt noch jemals einen Fisch gefangen, versorgt und verwertet.

Hatten alle Präsidenten im Fussballverband UEFA oder FIFA nicht selber irgendwann mal Fußball gespielt?

Wieso wird dann jemand gewählt der keinen Fischereischein ablegte und somit auch kein Interesse am Angelsport bekundet.
Wäre da Interesse am Angelsport, hätte man auch die entsprechende Prüfung abgelegt. Da dies eben Pflicht vor der Kür ist.

Solche Leute dürften solche Ämter nicht innehaben.

Wenn hier an der Spitze echte Angler wären, dann wäre das Problem mit der derzeitigen Problematik der Finanzierung nicht aufgetreten.

Hier hätte man ein entsprechendes gesteigertes Eigeninteresse gezeigt und nicht Desinteresse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Hier geht's um die desaströsen Finanzen, nicht um Angeln - das mit Finanzen müsste sie können, wenn sie sich in so ein Amt wählen lässt. oder zumindest sofort, wenn sich raustellt, dass da nicht wie notwendig dran gearbeitet wird, sofort reagieren..

Aber die haben ja bis heute nicht mal begriffen, dass sie laut gültiger Geschäftsordnung mindestens ein Viertel der jährlichen Mitgliedsbeiträge IMMER, als liquide Mittel als Reserve vorhalten müssen und es scheint denen auch wurscht zu sein...............


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Nachdem, was ich weiß, war Herr B. ja bei der VA-Sitzung Mitte September noch dabei, oder? Das ist gerade mal sechs Wochen her.

Was viel wichtiger ist, ist die Frage, warum in dieser Zeit keine Lösung gefunden wurde, das Fehlen von Herrn B. zu kompensieren. Da gibt es drei weitere Vize, da gibt es Verbandsgeschäftsführer. Niemand ist so unabkömmlich, dass ein sechswöchiges Fehlen nicht ausgeglichen werden könnte. Schließlich handelt es sich um Ehrenamtler. Das alles geht schon ein wenig in Richtung "Sündenbock". Aber andererseits: Warum hat sich B. nicht gemeldet und seine Hinderungsgründe genannt? 

Aber schauen wir in die Zukunft: Wird jetzt ein Ex-DAV'ler zum Vizepräsidenten für Finanzen gewählt?


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



labralehn schrieb:


> Aber was will man denn von einer Präsidentin erwarten, die selber noch nie geangelt hat. Sie hat weder die staatliche Prüfung dafür abgelegt noch jemals einen Fisch gefangen, versorgt und verwertet.
> 
> Hatten alle Präsidenten im Fussballverband UEFA oder FIFA nicht selber irgendwann mal Fußball gespielt?
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber dem kann ich auf ganzer Linie nicht zustimmen:

Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Verbänden mit schlicht repräsentativen Präsidenten. Der Präsident der deutschen Automobilindustrie hat selbst kein Unternehmen der Autobranche (jaja, einen Führerschein schon, ich weiß).
Und um die Finanzen in Ordnung zu bringen, muss man auch nicht angeln können. Oder sind alle Banker Angler?
Und schließlich: Die Präsidentin hat das Finanzchaos nicht gelöst, aber auch nicht verursacht. Das waren verantwortlich ihre beiden Vorgänger. Und die waren handfeste und bekennende Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem, was ich weiß, war Herr B. ja bei der VA-Sitzung Mitte September noch dabei, oder? Das ist gerade mal sechs Wochen her.


Wie oft noch:
*NEIN!!!!*
Hatten wir da schon direkt nach der Sitzung berichtet, dass der nicht da war - zum zweiten Mal in Folge fehlte der schon!!! Nur (nicht belegt) bei der ersten Präsidiumssitzung soll er gesichtet worden sein..

Und er hat vorher monatelang nicht gearbeitet und nicht mal den Haushalt 2013 (LAUFENDES JAHR, siehe Schreiben) hingekriegt - geschweige den Haushaltplan 2014 - wer immer den verbrochen hat, es stammt jedenfalls nicht von Bauersfeld....

*AUFWACHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....*

*Da ist die Präsidentin und das Präsidium ALLEINE VOLL VERANTWORTLICH, wenn die das bei der bekannt prekären Finanzsituation wochen- und monatelang schleifen lassen!!!!!​*


----------



## labralehn (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



> Und schließlich: Die Präsidentin hat das Finanzchaos nicht gelöst, aber  auch nicht verursacht. Das waren verantwortlich ihre beiden Vorgänger.  Und die waren handfeste und bekennende Angler.



Ja aber wie ist das eigentlich, wenn sich jemand nicht fürs Angeln interessiert, darf solch ein jemand überhaupt dann Präsident eines Angelverbandes werden?

Jemand der noch nie geangelt hat, hat doch keine Verbindung, zu dem was man dann als Präsident für den Verband machen soll.

Genauso wenig hat man dann Interesse dafür, die Finanz-Schieflage entsprechend in ein Gleichgewicht zu bringen.

Und wer, ausser einem Präsidenten kann den gesamten Verein aus dem Finanzdissaster rausheben?

Meine persönliche Meinung, wenn man schon als Präsident keine Ahnung hat vom Angeln, weil niemals legal eine Angel in der Hand gehabt, (die vorgeschriebene Prüfung wurde nicht gemacht), wie soll so jemand die Interessen der Angler jemals vertreten.

(der Präsident oder die Präsidentin sind im obigen Beitrag als gleichzusetzend zu verstehen, von mir wurde Präsident verwendet, es war einfach einfacher)


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie oft noch:
> *NEIN!!!!*
> Hatten wir da schon direkt nach der Sitzung berichtet, dass der nicht da war - zum zweiten Mal in Folge fehlte der schon!!! Nur (nicht belegt) bei der ersten Präsidiumssitzung soll er gesichtet worden sein..
> 
> ...



:c 
Naja, da war wohl der Abwahlantrag etwas missverständlich formuliert. Aber ist auch nicht ein so entscheidender Punkt. 
Nur zwo Wochen Unterschied. Dann reden wir also von Anfang September, vulgo acht Wochen. Wie auch immer. Da sagt einer, er macht, und dann macht er nicht. Frage: Warum haben die Geschäftsstellen/ Geschäftsführer nicht gemacht? Wenn man dem Herrn B. schon fortgesetzt hinterhertelefoniert, was die Präsidentin schreibt und ich auch glaube, dann weiß man doch als Geschäftsführer bei einem Blick auf den Kalender, dass die JHV bevorsteht und langsam mal etwas gemacht werden muss. Warum macht man dann nicht? Gleiches gilt für die anderen Vizepräsidenten? Zumindest der für Jugend und Castingsport zuständige Vizepräsident kennt die Finanzstruktur des Haushalts seit Jahren genau. Hätte er nicht, wo B.s Untertauchen offensichtlich wurde, nicht kommissarisch beauftragt werden oder gar eigeninitiativ tätig werden können, so, wie man das in einem Kollegialorgan macht, in dem vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit herrschen sollte?!
Insgesamt wirft die Angelegenheit kein gutes Licht auf die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Präsidium intern und gegenüber den Geschäftsstellen. Und es fragt sich, ob und wie da die Zuständigkeiten und Verfahren geregelt sind. Ein Selbstläufer jedenfalls, wie sich Frau Happach-Kasan das wohl gedacht und ihr womöglich sogar von "Pro DAFV" suggeriert wurde, ist die Administration des DAFV offenkundig nicht. Jetzt ist sehr viel Handarbeit und Klein-Klein von allerhöchster Stelle gefordert und zugleich die Komplettsanierung plus inhaltlich-konzeptionelle Neuausrichtung der Angelfischerei.


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ja aber wie ist das eigentlich, wenn sich jemand nicht fürs Angeln interessiert, darf solch ein jemand überhaupt dann Präsident eines Angelverbandes werden?
> 
> Jemand der noch nie geangelt hat, hat doch keine Verbindung, zu dem was man dann als Präsident für den Verband machen soll.
> 
> ...



Das ist letztlich eine Frage der Erwartungshaltung und somit des Amtsverständnisses der Funktion des Präsidenten.

Ist er der _Vorsitzende_, der die Gremienarbeit und Willensbildungsprozesse koordiniert, die Administration beaufsichtigt und nach außen repräsentiert? - Dann braucht er oder sie kein Angler zu sein, obwohl es natürlich nichts schaden könnte.

Oder ist es derjenige, der den Großteil der Verwaltungsarbeit mit ein paar Mitstreitern selbst macht und alle auftretenden Fragen allein entscheidet, auf jeder Baustelle selbst baut und bastelt und schraubt, womöglich während andere Gewählte in der Hängematte entspannt zuschauen? - Ein solcher Präsident ist eher oberster Dienstleister für die Mitglieder. Da er oder sie sehr viele Entscheidungen (alleine) trifft, muss er/ sie sie auch (alleine) vertreten. Da wäre es schon gewaltig von Vorteil, wenn er/ sie im positiven Sinne von Autorität etwas vom Angeln verstünde.

Frau Happach-Kasan, glaube ich, ist von der ersten Vorstellung ausgegangen. Leider herrschte im VDSF immer das zweite Amtsverständnis vor (bis auf Ausnahmen). Das hat ja am Ende auch zu einer Art Alleinherrschaft geführt. Der DAFV scheint von diesem "Verständnis" wohl etwas viel abbekommen zu haben. 

Gesund ist das nicht. Weder für Frau Happach-Kasan, noch für den DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> :c
> 
> Nur zwo Wochen Unterschied. Dann reden wir also von Anfang September, vulgo acht Wochen..


*QUATSCH!!!!*

Begreifst Du das nicht?
Er hat seit Wochen und Monaten (voraussichtlich seit Ende Juni, wenn nicht schon früher nichts) nix mehr gemacht.

Laut Schreiben H-K hat er ja nicht mal den laufenden Haushalt 2013 hingekriegt.

Das wussten die im Präsidium ja (*oder meinst Du, die spielen nur Skat da und reden nicht miteinander? Dann müssten sie eh gleich weg!!!)*

*Und auf dem Verbandsausschuss im September war die Situation mehr als schon lange bekannt* - es war weder Bauersfeld anwesend, noch lag ein Haushalt 2013 vor, der 2014er Haushaltsplan wurde schon ohne Bauersfeld von der Geschäftsstelle Offenbach erarbeitet..

Wie sich jeder erinnern und nachlesen kann, hatte der LSFV-NDS den Antrag gestellt, im Februar bei der VDSF-HV vor der Abstimmung die Finanzen und offenen Fragen (immer noch dieselben wie heute..) zu diskutieren - was mehrheitlich von den Landesverbandstebartzen, Delegierten und Funktionären der Abnickerverbände abgelehnt wurde, da doch alles prima sei und passen würde!!

Da war auch Frau Dr. anwesend, sowie alle aus dem Präsidium...

*Da versprach Frau Dr., bis zum Mai 2013 die Finanzen geklärt zu haben!!*

Da dies nicht nur bis heute nicht geschehen ist, sondern sie dann ja schon gemerkt haben muss (*ausser sie hätte sich um  nix gekümmert, dann eh unfähig und abzuwählen!!) *, dass von Bauersfeld nix kommt, *steht sie persönlich voll in der Verantwortung* und muss samt ihrem gesamten Präsidium und den ganzen Abnickern weg, die das alles trotz x-facher Warnungen bis heute laufen lassen.


Und ja, Du hast recht. 
Vom Präsidium über Geschäftsstellen eine unfähige Trümmertruppe - sieht man ja schon daran, dass in der ersten Einladung zur VA die nicht mal in der Lage waren alle Anträge aufzulisten und das nachholen mussten, auch daran, dass das Delegiertenmaterial zur HV nicht ordnungs- und fristgemäß rausging, und, und, und.....

REICHT DAS IMMER NOCH NICHT, UM DIE TRÜMMERTRUPPE WEGHABEN ZU WOLLEN??

Dann habens die organisierten Angelfischer mit ihren Landesverbänden auch nicht besser verdient............


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ach so, es geht Dir darum, dass ICH sie weghaben will.

Darauf kommt es doch aber gar nicht an und ich bin da auch nicht gefragt. Die Delegierten letztlich müssen entscheiden, wie sie mit der Situation umgehen wollen. Ihnen stellt sich die Frage, ob das, was seit Rechtsfähigkeit des DAFV von Seiten des Präsidiums geleistet und "geliefert" wurde, hinreichende Aussicht darauf bietet, dass in Zukunft mehr als nur ein ordnungsgemäßer Geschäftsbetrieb stattfindet - derzeit nicht mal letzteres. 
Sind sie der Auffassung, dass das Präsidium noch Potenzial hat, können sie mit den offenkundig nötigen Feinkorrekturen die Beschlüsse fassen. Sind sie demgegenüber der Auffassung, dass das so nicht funktioniert, sollte darüber gesprochen werden, was die Gremien miteinander "vereinbaren" können, wie es denn laufen soll. Und diese Vereinbarungen sollten dann auch getroffen, terminiert und eingehalten werden. Kann man das, ist es ok, wenn nicht, dann..... Naja, darüber reden wir, wenn es soweit ist.

Mir sind letztlich die handelnden Personen egal, sprich austauschbar. Viele von denen kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich weder sie noch ihre Arbeit kenne. So richtig aus der Deckung heraus in die Öffentlichkeit hat sich ja noch keiner von denen gewagt, sieht man mal vom Doppelinterview der Präsidentin ab. Was ich an "Produkten" sehe, haut mich nicht um. Ein Austausch von Personen kann hilfreich sein, muss aber nicht. 

Was fehlt, ist Orientierung. Und die wird nicht verordnet, wie zu Mohnerts Zeiten, sondern die wird in den Gremien erarbeitet. Ein entsprechender Prozess muss jetzt her. Das ist für mich die entscheidende Frage, nicht die nach Namen oder Köpfen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr da rumdiskutiert.

Dass Bauersfeld erst jetzt gechasst wird ist nix anderes als die Reaktion auf den Mißtrauensantrag gegen H-K. 
Damit hat sie möglichen Konsequenzen aus dem Mißtrauensantrag vorgebeugt. Jedenfalls in den Augen eher subtilerer Gestalten.

In Tat und Wahrheit kann man sogar vermuten, dass man mit dem Rausschmiß bewusst so lange wie möglich gewartet hat, wissend dass ob der desolaten Finanzlage irgendwann der Topf vom Deckel zu fliegen droht. 

Jetzt hat man "reagiert" und "Konsequenzen" gezogen und braucht "natürlich" nochmal viel Zeit um die Versäumnisse des Herrn B. aufzuarbeiten.

Dieses Verhalten ist wiederwärtig und charakterlos. Hätte es noch eines Beweises bedurft, mich von der absoluten Unfähigkeit von Frau H-K, dieses Amt betreffend, zu überzeugen, so wäre das nun gelungen. 

Wohlgemerkt, es geht nicht darum dass Herr B. gefeuert wurde. Es geht darum dass das erst jetzt und mit hinterlistiger Berechnung erfolgt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

So isses Ralle, deswegen habe ich nochmal die zeitlichen Abläufe klar dargestellt um aufzuzeigen, dass das alles nur die "Sündenbocksuche" der amtierenden Präsidentin und ihrer Trümmertruppe ist...

Weg mit der Trümmertruppe!!

Die ganze Struktur ist, wie man jetzt sieht weil die sich alles gefallen lassen, in sich verrottet..

Keiner steht auf im Präsidium - und die Landesverbandstebartze kriegen auch ihr Maul nicht auf sondern nicken bis dato immer noch alles ab..

Dabei war das ALLES mit den prekären Finanzen ALLERSPÄTESTENS seit November 2012 bekannt..

Und weder Präsidium, Präsidentin, Verbandsausschuss oder Landesverbände hat es bis dato (1 Jahr später!!) geschert, dass bis heute dazu nichts zielführendes gekommen ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr da rumdiskutiert.
> 
> Dass Bauersfeld erst jetzt gechasst wird ist nix anderes als die Reaktion auf den Mißtrauensantrag gegen H-K.
> Damit hat sie möglichen Konsequenzen aus dem Mißtrauensantrag vorgebeugt. Jedenfalls in den Augen eher subtilerer Gestalten.
> ...



Sorry, mir sind die Attribute, die da gewählt werden, deutlich zu heftig. Einerseits ist jemand unfähig, gleichzeitig ist er verschlagen genug, einen anderen über die Klinge springen zu lassen, um sich selbst damit aus der Schusslinie zu bekommen. Das ist mir zu sehr "Alle Politiker sind doof."

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann ist der DAFV am 19.Juni 2013 eingetragen worden. Das sind seither also gut vier Monate. Bestandsaufnahme, Grundstrukturen einziehen, Kennenlernaktionen intern und extern ohne Ende bei laufenden Terminen (ich meine Verbands- nicht Wahlkampftermine), Aufgabenzuweisungen, Antrittsbesuche, Strukturierung der Geschäftsstellen und ganz nebenbei noch Konsolidierung der Finanzen und inhaltliche Neuausrichtung bei gleichzeitiger Neuaufstellung der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. In vier Monaten (mit Wahlkampf und Urlaubszeit) alles erledigt - sonst weg vom Fenster?!

Ich würde mal bei eingespielten Arbeitsstrukturen, die noch nicht bestehen, veranschlagen:
- ca. 9 Monate für die Konsolidierung (wobei erste Produkte sicher schon früher "am Markt" sein müssen)
- ca 1-2 Jahre für die inhaltliche Neuausrichtung
- ca 6 Monate für Neukonzeptionierung der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit Gremienbeschlüssen und Aufnahme des Betriebes
- Festlegung von Arbeits- und Prozessstrukturen ca 3-4 Monate

Worum geht es hier eigentlich? Geht es darum, sich zu ereifern? Das ist immer leicht, wenn man es nicht besser machen muss. Es geht doch darum, die Delegierten zu informieren, damit sie sich ein besseres Bild von der Arbeit des Präsidiums machen können, als die Selbstdarstellung des Präsidiums ihnen vorgibt. Da ist ihnen mit überzogenen Erwartungshaltungen in zeitlicher Hinsicht wenig gedient.

Beurteilen wir doch lieber die Produkte, die bislang vorliegen, in inhaltlicher Hinsicht. Das (!) gibt doch Anlass zur Kritik genug und ist nicht so interpretierbar wie "zu langsam".


----------



## Knispel (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Die LV sollten denn auch gleich einmal fragen, ob das Deutsche Feederteam, welches an der WM 2013 in Südafrika teilnimmt , auch Gelder bekommen hat. Im Bericht steht ja nichts und ein Flug mit mehreren Personen halb um den Globus gibt es ja auch nicht für 19,99 Euronen bei Aldi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

@ Brotfisch:

Hier geht's um Finanzen.
siehe oben, seit der HV im November 2012 alles bekannt gewesen und bis heute nicht reagiert.
DAFÜR GIBT ES KEINERLEI ENTSCHULDIGUNG..

PS:
 Die rechtskräftige  Eintragung war schon Mai (nach Jahren Fusionsverhandlung, in denen alles geklärt hätte sein MÜSSEN!!), Juni war nur Eintragung des neuen Sitzes in Berlin - auch so ein Märchen mit Juni,  das von Frau Dr. gerne als "Entschuldigung" für Untätigkeit herangezogen wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses Ralle, deswegen habe ich nochmal die zeitlichen Abläufe klar dargestellt um aufzuzeigen, dass das alles nur die "Sündenbocksuche" der amtierenden Präsidentin und ihrer Trümmertruppe ist...
> 
> Weg mit der Trümmertruppe!!
> 
> ...



Ich finde, Deine Kritik richtet sich dann in erster Linie an die Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses. Denn da das neue Präsidium erst nach der Eintragung Ende Juni verbindlich handlungsfähig werden konnte (bis dahin haben die Vorgänger die volle Gesamtverantwortung) und absehbar war, dass es zu einer Übergangszeit kommen würde, hätten angesichts der finanziellen Lage eigentlich alle Landesverbände Sondermaßnahmen beraten und beschließen müssen. Soweit ersichtlich ist das nicht geschehen.


----------



## Franky (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Einerseits ist jemand unfähig, gleichzeitig ist er verschlagen genug, einen anderen über die Klinge springen zu lassen, um sich selbst damit aus der Schusslinie zu bekommen



Schon mal was von "Bauernschläue" gehört... Das eine (Fähigkeit/Kompetenz eine bestimmte Aufgabe zu bewältigen - z. B. einen Verein zu führen) hat mit dem anderen (jemanden "über die Klinge springen zu lassen") absolut nichts zu tun. Da habe sogar ich leider einschlägige Erfahrungen mit machen müssen!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich finde, Deine Kritik richtet sich dann in erster Linie an die Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses.



Meine Kritik richtet sich gegen das gesamte Präsidium, gegen den gesamten Verband, gegen die abnickenden Landesverbandstebartze, gegen die jetzt offensichtlich werdende Inkompetenz, Dilettantismus, Anglerfeindlichkeit des (VDSF)DAFV und der abnickenden LV..


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Brotfisch:
> 
> Hier geht's um Finanzen.
> siehe oben, seit der HV im November 2012 alles bekannt gewesen und bis heute nicht reagiert.
> ...



Stimmt, Eintragung der Verschmelzung war am 28. Mai 2013. Schreibt sie jedenfalls selbst in ihrer ersten PI. Dann muss man glatt einen Monat dazurechnen. 
Ich schau aber weniger auf die Zeit. Auch, weil ein neues Präsidium sich erst einmal finden muss. Es ist eine etwas komplexere Struktur als ein Vereinsvorstand, wo alle im selben Ort wohnen.
Ich schaue auf die Produkte und die gefallen mir nicht, sowohl in qualitativer, wie in quantitativer Hinsicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Franky schrieb:


> Schon mal was von "Bauernschläue" gehört... Das eine (Fähigkeit/Kompetenz eine bestimmte Aufgabe zu bewältigen - z. B. einen Verein zu führen) hat mit dem anderen (jemanden "über die Klinge springen zu lassen") absolut nichts zu tun. Da habe sogar ich leider einschlägige Erfahrungen mit machen müssen!!!!!



Habe, ich, sogar kennengelernt. Schätzt Du sie so ein?

Und: Was wollen wir eigentlich für einen Präsidenten, so vom Typ her? Schlau und ehrlich, fleißig und genügsam, mit ausgeprägten anglerischen Erfahrungen, weltweit vernetzt, konfliktstark nach außen, harmonisch nach innen wirkend, allzeit für jeden einzelnen Angler ansprechbar, hilfsbereit und gut, sein Erspartes notleidenden Vereinen zur Verlängerung des Pachtvertrages leihend? 

Warum höre ich vor meinem geistigen Ohr, wie jemand aus dem Off ganz leise "Mikulin" flüstert....?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Die LV, Verhandler, Funktionäre, das Präsidium und speziell Frau Dr. hatten genug Zeit, sie war schon bei den Fusionsverhandlungen dabei - dann war Wahlkampf wichtiger als Verband..

Hätte eine vernünftige Fusion stattgefunden, wäre das alles kein Problem gewesen - die haben ALLE damals schon Realitäten geleugnet und dank mancher Leute, die so ein unsägliches, elendes und anglerfeindliches Verhalten und Nichttätigkeit nun auch noch versuchen schönzureden, werden sie das wohl auch weiterhin..

Die Abnicker werden schon für Mehrheiten sorgen..

*Und nochmal, hier geht's um Finanzen!*

Frau Dr. wusste seit November 2012 (SPÄTESTENS!) von der prekären finanziellen Situation.

Nach Eintragung wollte sie bis Mai 2013 Zahlen und Haushalt vorlegen.

Das schaffte Bauersfeld da schon nicht - und sie machte nix...

Sie machte erst mal Wahlkampf.

Auf der Präsidiumssitzung Juni war Bauersfeld anwesend und konnte immer noch nichts vorlegen!

Danach war er nicht mehr auffindbar.

Dann immer noch kein Haushalt 2013 vorhanden...

Haushaltsplan 2014 machte schon Offenbach..

Auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung könnte man das auch "belügen des Gremiums" nennen, da es dort hiess, Bauersfeld wäre kurzfristig erkrankt..

Das Gremium wurde NICHT informiert, obwohl Präsidentin und Präsidium das wissen MUSSTEN (sonst eh weggehören), dass seit Ende Mai nicht mehr an den Finanzen gearbeitet wurde.

Es lag immer noch nix vor!!

Das hat nix mit sich finden, Zeit geben  etc. z u tun:
Das ist schlichte Unfähigkeit, konstruktiv etwas im Verband bewegen zu können oder wollen!!!

Geschweige denn für Anglern oder Angler...............


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meine Kritik richtet sich gegen das gesamte Präsidium, gegen den gesamten Verband, gegen die abnickenden Landesverbandstebartze, gegen die jetzt offensichtlich werdende Inkompetenz, Dilettantismus, Anglerfeindlichkeit des (VDSF)DAFV und der abnickenden LV..



Und bis auf den Tebarz könntest Du diesen Satz genauso auch bereits zwei oder drei Jahre vor der Fusion geschrieben haben.

Und hast Du wahrscheinlich sogar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Logo, mir wär auch lieber gewesen, ich hätte nicht recht gehabt............

*Und nochmal, hier geht's um Finanzen!*

Frau Dr. wusste seit November 2012 (SPÄTESTENS!) von der prekären finanziellen Situation.

Nach Abstimmung im Februar/VDSF und März/DAV wollte sie bis Mai 2013 Zahlen und Haushalt vorlegen.

Das schaffte Bauersfeld da schon nicht - und sie machte nix...

Sie machte erst mal Wahlkampf.

Auf der Präsidiumssitzung Juni war Bauersfeld anwesend und konnte immer noch nichts vorlegen!

Danach war er nicht mehr auffindbar.

Dann immer noch kein Haushalt 2013 vorhanden...

Haushaltsplan 2014 machte schon Offenbach..

Auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung könnte man das auch "belügen des Gremiums" nennen, da es dort hiess, Bauersfeld wäre kurzfristig erkrankt..

Das Gremium wurde NICHT informiert, obwohl Präsidentin und Präsidium das wissen MUSSTEN (sonst eh weggehören), dass seit Ende Mai nicht mehr an den Finanzen gearbeitet wurde.

Es lag immer noch nix vor!!

Das hat nix mit sich finden, Zeit geben etc. z u tun:
Das ist schlichte Unfähigkeit, konstruktiv etwas zu den Finanzen im Verband bewegen zu können oder wollen!!!

Geschweige denn für Angeln oder Angler...............



Hier mal die Zusammenfassung bez. Einnahmesituation und Haushaltsplan, soweit man das aus dem Delegiertenmaterial und den Bilanzen 2012 (letzte "sichere" Zahlen) rauslesen kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138

So, nach harter Arbeit (danke für die Hilfe!) und vielem auseinander pusseln hier einmal die Punkte, welche bei Kürzungen die Arbeit für Landesverbände, Angler und das Angeln am meisten betreffen. 

Also wo und wie viel der (VDSF)DAFV 2014 laut für die HV vorgelegtem Haushaltsplan kürzen will.

Die Vergleichszahlen dazu sind die aus den Bilanzen 2012 des DAV und VDSF zusammen gerechneten.

Es liegen ja vom (VDSF)DAFV aus 2013 keinerlei Zahlen vor, schon gar kein gemeinsamer Haushalt etc., so dass wir als Vergleichsgrundlage die letzten "sicheren Zahlen" aus den 2012er Bilanzen genommen haben.


Zuerst aber die Merkwürdigkeiten bei den Einnahmeannahmen des (VDSF)DAFV:

*Einnahmesituation*
Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.

Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.

*Angegeben wurde als Einnahme aus Mitgliederbeiträgen für 2014 - Grundlage des Haushaltsplanes 2014:*
1.340.900 Euro

Das entspräche einer Mitgliederzahl 2014 von: 
670.450


*Das Delegiertenmaterial weist aus als Grundlage für die Stimmverteilung der HV 2014:*
Mitglieder gemeldet 2012:
799.154

Mitglieder bezahlt Stichtag 2012:
779.616

*Rechtskräftig im Aussenverhältnis (also gegenüber dem (VDSF)DAFV) gekündigt haben:*
LFV Bayern: 
131.003 Zahler

VFG Baden-Württemberg:
21.708 Zahler

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen:
88.992 Zahler

*Macht zusammen für 2014:
241.703*
weniger Zahler als 2012


Nehmen wir nun die größere Zahl (gemeldete, nicht bezahlte Mitglieder):
799.154
und ziehen davon die Zahl der rechtmäßig gekündigten ab:
241.703
ergibt:
557.451 Zahler.

Das würde dann Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen machen von:
1.114.902 Euro

Angesetzt wurden vom Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV aber:
1.340.900 Euro

*Und bereits mit diesen über 1,3 Mio. Euro Mitgliedereinnahmen wird schon laut Haushaltsvoranschlag eine Unterdeckung (= operativer Verlust) von ca. 100.000 Euro erreicht!!!*

Zieht man dann von den im Haushaltsvoranschlag genannten über 1,3 Mio. die an Hand gültiger Kündigungen wahrscheinlicheren 1.114.902 Euro ab, kommt man zu einer weiteren Unterdeckung von:
225.998 Euro

*Also insgesamt zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 :
325.998 Euro*

Zieht man davon aber die Niedersachsen als Ausgabeausfall ab (was aber natürlich kein vernünftiger Kaufmann so tun würde!!!), weil die im Dezember die im Aussenverhältnis gültige Kündigung im Innenverhältnis klären müssen, ergebe sich immer noch nur Einnahmen von:
1.292.886 Euro real
statt wie vom Präsidium angegeben:
1.340.900 Euro

*Auch damit käme es dann immer noch zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 von ca.:
148.000 Euro*

Und das  praktisch ohne Rücklagen und Reserven für 2014, da die restlichen paar Rücklagekröten wohl inzwischen verprasst wurden (sonst hätte der DAV 2013 ja keine 55 Cent Zusatzbeiträge erheben müssen, wenn Geld dagewesen wäre, wirtschaftliche Einheit ja seit 01.01. 2013).

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Hauptversammlung, ob da vorgelegt und vorgerechnet wird, wie sich das verhält mit Mitgliederzahlen, Einnahmen und dem ominösen Haushaltsvoranschlag - der auf welchen Zahlen und Annahmen und auf welcher Realität auch immer beruhen mag....

Mir ist das zugegeben zu hoch, wie das auch nur ansatzweise funktionieren soll..

Trotz der ganzen Kürzungen gerade in wichtigen Bereichen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Jugend und Angeln....


*Ausgabesituation/Haushaltsplan*
Hier Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.


*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

*Artikel 48 Grundgesetz*

(1) *Wer sich um einen Sitz im Bundestage bewirbt, hat Anspruch auf den zur Vorbereitung seiner Wahl erforderlichen Urlaub. *
(2) Niemand darf gehindert werden, das Amt eines Abgeordneten zu übernehmen und auszuüben. Eine Kündigung oder Entlassung aus diesem Grunde ist unzulässig.


Wenn man möchte, dass die Präsidentin sich um die innere Administration kümmert, dann darf man sich eben keine Bundestagskandidatin wählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Du hast recht, aber das hat auch wieder nix mit Finanzen (Thema hier) zu tun.

Auch wenn es einmal mehr zeigt, dass die LV, deren Delegierte und Funktionäre die das alles abnickten, schon deswegen nicht tragbar sind, weil sie eine solche für das Amt untaugliche Präsidentin wählten - das hätte sich jeder denken können nach über 3 Jahren 
(Kon)Fusionsverhandlungen ohne festgelegte Ziele, Leitlinien und Finanzen, dass es dazu mehr als einer Grüßaugustine bedarf....

Und zurück zu den Finanzen, um die sie sich nachgewiesen nicht gekümmert hat und sogar letztlich wohl den VA belogen oder zumindest nicht vollumfänglich aufgeklärt hat zur Situation Bauersfeld/Finanzen, obwohl sie das alles wusste (siehe ihr Schreiben zur Abwahl Bauersfeld)...


----------



## Franky (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Sorry - bin raus... Mehr halten Schreibtischkante und Kauleiste nicht aus!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde mal bei eingespielten Arbeitsstrukturen, die noch nicht bestehen, veranschlagen:
> - ca. 9 Monate für die Konsolidierung (wobei erste Produkte sicher schon früher "am Markt" sein müssen)
> - ca 1-2 Jahre für die inhaltliche Neuausrichtung
> - ca 6 Monate für Neukonzeptionierung der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit Gremienbeschlüssen und Aufnahme des Betriebes
> ...



Mir sind zeitliche Faktoren durchaus bewusst. Damit habe ich - wie viele andere - selbst im Berufsleben genügend zu kämpfen. Dein "Stundenplan" beinhaltet den gesamten Prozess, vom Tag der Wahl bis zu den fertigen Resultaten. Und da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Doch darum geht es mir gar nicht. Ich halte dagegen:

Feststellen des Status. Festlegen einer Strategie oder Ausrichtung. Herausarbeiten der wichtigsten Problempunkte. Kommunikation der Ergebnisse = 4 Wochen

Erstellen einer Prioritätenliste. Ausarbeitung von Arbeitskreisen mit detaillierter Aufgabenstellung = nochmal 4 Wochen.

Mehr erwarte ich nicht und erst ab dann tickt Deine Uhr.

Bisher ist aber nullkommanichts getan. Oder wenn getan oder teilweise getan, nicht kommuniziert, was nicht viel besser ist.

Die "Produkte" die bisher vorliegen:

- Ein Logo
- Ein mehr als fragiler Haushaltsentwurf

Und das kann nur die Schlußfolgerung zulassen: Zu langsam und inkompetent.

Ich mag hier auch nochmals an die ehemalige 12er-Kommission erinnern, die Fusionsvorbereitend tätig war und die in wenigen Wochen ein vielfaches mehr an substantiellen Ergebnissen erarbeitet hat, als dieses Präsidium im 5 Monaten.
Leider vergeblich, da vorzeitig den Aufgaben enthoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Weitere handlungspraktische Fragen ergeben sich so oder so auch noch, wenn ein Finanzenvize, Schatzmeister oder wer auch immer Finanzen in einem Verein regelt, lange nicht mehr gearbeitet hat und seit längerem nicht mehr anzutreffen ist (warum auch immer, das ist ja nicht die Frage).

Schliesslich wird so jemand ja auch mit entsprechenden Vollmachten eingetragen, kann Geschäfte vollziehen, Kredite aufnehmen, muss Ausgaben abzeichnen etc...

Wer hat eigentlich 2013 im (VDSF)DAFV Ausgaben genehmigt und abgezeichnet (vor allem bei rückwirkender wirtschaftlicher Einheit laut Vertrag zum 01.01. 2013)?

Oder haben das die beiden Geschäftsstellen nach Lust und Laune gemacht?

Es gab und gibt ja wohl bis jetzt keinen Haushalt 2013 von Bauersfeld laut Frau Dr., da ist ja dann dieses Abzeichnen und Genehmigen von Ausgaben umso wichtiger.

Hat Bauersfeld abgezeichnet?

Und wenn nicht, wer hat dann abgezeichnet?

Wenn niemand abgezeichnet hätte, warum fiel das dann niemanden auf?

Wurden, nachdem klar war, dass der Finanzvize nicht nur monatelang nichts gearbeitet hat, sondern auch nicht mehr auffindbar ist, die Vollmachten entzogen, Konten gesperrt??

Wurden auch Konten überprüft auf nicht erklärbare Geldflüsse in der Zeit?

Sind vielleicht Konten schon im Minus, wurden evtl. Kredite aufgenommen?

Gibt es momentan überhaupt jemanden im Präsidium, der einen umfassenden und konkreten Überblick über die momentane Finanzlage hat?

Da müssten doch eigentlich bei jedem normalen Menschen alle Alarmglocken klingeln....

Wenn in einem kleinen oder mittelständischen Betrieb der Finanzverantwortliche über Monate fehlt bzw. nicht arbeitet, sind ja solche Dinge mal das erste, was konkret von Firmenleitung/Besitzern geprüft wird, um nicht in Insolvenz oder gar strafrechtliche Dinge reinzulaufen...

Nach meinem Empfinden und dem Lesen des Antrages auf Abwahl glaube ich persönlich nicht, dass da die Präsidentin und ihr Präsidium wie man es verlangen kann, zeitnah und verantwortlich gehandelt haben - ich glaube sogar, dass all diese Punkte, zusätzlich zu all den anderen Versäumnissen, von denen bis heute nicht bedacht oder beachtet wurden...


----------



## pro-release (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind vielleicht Konten schon im Minus, wurden evtl. Kredite aufgenommen?
> 
> Gibt es momentan überhaupt jemanden im Präsidium, der einen umfassenden und konkreten Überblick über die momentane Finanzlage hat?




Theoretisch dürfte doch jeder im Präsidium sich über die Buchhaltung oder die externen Steuerberater die schon jahrzehnte für die Verbände tätig sind einen Überblick verschaffen können. Bauersfeld ist die Spitze vom (Finanz-) Eisberg...


----------



## mathei (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



pro-release schrieb:


> Theoretisch dürfte doch jeder im Präsidium sich über die Buchhaltung oder die externen Steuerberater die schon jahrzehnte für die Verbände tätig sind einen Überblick verschaffen können. Bauersfeld ist die Spitze vom (Finanz-) Eisberg...


 
klar wissen die seit jahren bescheid. spätestens seid der Einschätzung des Wirtschaftsprüfer.
oder vielleicht doch nicht. wo zu den ein prüfer ;+


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich 2013 im (VDSF)DAFV Ausgaben genehmigt und abgezeichnet (vor allem bei rückwirkender wirtschaftlicher Einheit laut Vertrag zum 01.01. 2013)?
> 
> Oder haben das die beiden Geschäftsstellen nach Lust und Laune gemacht?
> 
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich hat ein Geschäftsführender Vorstand solche Vollmachten und die können das abzeichnen, das wären dann Frau Präsidentin, die 4 Vizes und die Justiziarin.

Die Geschäftsstelle übernimmt dann die Buchungen und in den meisten Fällen auch die Zahlungen, dafür gibt es ja Onlinebanking.




> Wurden, nachdem klar war, dass der Finanzvize nicht nur monatelang nichts gearbeitet hat, sondern auch nicht mehr auffindbar ist, die Vollmachten entzogen, Konten gesperrt??


 
In der Regel nicht, denn wer gewählt ist, der ist auch im Amt und behält solche Vollmachten dann auch, solange es keine offiziellen gegenteiligen Beschlüsse der HV, ein Rücktrittsschreiben oder eine Kündigung gibt, oder eben ein belegter Griff in die Kasse, welcher den Geschäftsstellen sofort auffallen sollte, denn die verbuchen jede Bank und Geldbewegung.



> Wurden auch Konten überprüft auf nicht erklärbare Geldflüsse in der Zeit?


 
Wie gesagt, das sollte zumindest über die Geschäftsstelle kontrolliert werden. Man muss aber auch nicht immer, nur wegen "Nichtstun" davon ausgehen, das jemand gleich in die Kasse greift.



> Da müssten doch eigentlich bei jedem normalen Menschen alle Alarmglocken klingeln....


 

Bei dir klingelt das ja ständig, in Hysterie muss man da aber nicht verfallen, im Auge haben aber ganz bestimmt.


----------



## esenata (4. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Du bist ja ein richtiger rechenfuchs. Das scheint Dir Spass zu machen.Ist schon ein Ding wie unsere Beiträge versemmelt werden.
Eine Frage dazu: ist es richtig, das ein Hauptgeschäftsführer eines Landesanglerverbandes ca.6000E mon. Gehalt hat und dazu noch einen Audi Quatro A6 als Leasingfahrzeug fährt?
Wenn ja, ist das wohl auch ein Stück aus dem Tabarts ähnlichem Tollhaus BRD.
Piter


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



esenata schrieb:


> Eine Frage dazu: ist es richtig, das ein Hauptgeschäftsführer eines Landesanglerverbandes ca.6000E mon. Gehalt hat und dazu noch einen Audi Quatro A6 als Leasingfahrzeug fährt?


Keine Ahnung, da das hier auch nicht das Thema ist, hier geht's um die Finanzen des Bundesverbandes..

Elend genug....................


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



esenata schrieb:


> Eine Frage dazu: ist es richtig, das ein Hauptgeschäftsführer eines Landesanglerverbandes ca.6000E mon. Gehalt hat und dazu noch einen Audi Quatro A6 als Leasingfahrzeug fährt?
> Wenn ja, ist das wohl auch ein Stück aus dem Tabarts ähnlichem Tollhaus BRD.
> Piter


 
Du weißt schon, was ein Teamleiter, der so 3-10 Leute führt, in einem Großkonzern pro Monat kassiert? Falls nicht, verrate ich es dir: ab 7500 € pro Monat aufwärts.

Wenn der Hauptgeschäftsführer eines Landesverbandes, der folglich die anglerischen Belange seines Verbandes in einem ganzen Bundeslandes aussteuern soll, tatsächlich 6000 € Gehalt bekommt, wundert mich gelegentliche Inkompetenz nicht. Wer Peanuts zahlt, bekommt Affen. 

Das mag aus Sicht eines Facharbeiters alles reichlich durchgeknallt klingen, so sind aber nun mal die Tarife.

Und bzgl. des Audis: 
Dafür zahlt er monatlich auf 1% des Listenpreises Steuern (geldwerter Vorteil) und noch entsprechend seiner Fahrstrecke zum Arbeitsplatz (wieder geldwerter Vorteil, weil er nix für den Sprit zahlt). Rechnet sich nur bei weiten privaten Fahrstrecken, da ihn der Kraftstoff nix kostet, oder bei Leuten, die gern mit dicken Autos protzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Ich habe die schon längst, keine Sorge und habe gelesen und gerechnet



Wenn im Haushaltsentwurf die Gelder für die AFZ um 80% eingedampft werden (trotz gegenteiligem Willen auf dem VA), hat das sowenig mit gesunkener Kopfzahl zu tun, wie das eindampfen der Kohle für Europaarbeit, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, Jugend etc..

Zahlungen z. B. für den DFV sind zudem z. B. nicht kopfabhängig.

Aber seis drum..

Du bist ja augenscheinlich zufrieden mit dem BV..

Dass nicht getan wird inhaltlich, dass finanziell alles knapp am Desaster ist und dass der BV in der Öffentlichkeit eh nicht stattfindet.
Und hast damit ja gekriegt, was Du wolltest.

Glückwunsch..

Ich stells mir halt anders vor und muss eben nun damit leben...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zahlungen z. B. für den DFV sind zudem z. B. nicht kopfabhängig.
> 
> ...


 
OK, kann die eine Ausnahme sein, ich kenne die Satzung des DFV nicht, woraus das hervorgehen müsste.

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, das alle deine Prognosen falsch sind, sondern nur einige zu überdenken sind, ob es wirklich Kürzungen sind, oder nur Einsparungen aufgrund von geringeren Kopfzahlen, wodurch sich deren Beiträge automatisch reduzieren. 



> Du bist ja augenscheinlich zufrieden mit dem BV..


 
Auch das habe ich nirgends geschrieben, ich habe sogar geschreiben, das einige Punkte durchaus kritikfähig sind, aber das ist eben genau das, was ich damit meine, dass du zu sehr pauschalisierst.

*



Du hast sicher mit einigen Dingen Recht, pauschalisierst aber einfach zu viel.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bevor es anderweitig aufgedeckt wird:

Im Büro in Offenbach liegt in einem Papierkorb noch eine Pfandflasche, auch die wurde bei den Forderungen nicht berücksichtigt. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Und zur Pfandflasche als "letzte Forderung" passt dann auch der hineinzusteckende Strohhalm - als letzter..
;-)))))


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> Wenn Mitgliederzahlen sinken, warum wird dann nicht auch beim Casting gekürzt?



Genau!
Und ist es sinnvoll, bei sinkenden Beitragszahlern die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit drastisch zu reduzieren? 
Oder ist das nicht vielmehr ein Kaputtsparen an den falschen Enden? Ich kann, auch mangels Erläuterungen durch das vorlegende Präsidium, in dem Plan 2014 nichts anderes erkennen.
Warum stellt der DAFV seinen Abschluss und seine Planung bereits in der Entwurfsfassung auf seine Internet-Seite? Und warum fehlt offenbar ein Konzept, wie man aus der Krise herauskommt? Einfach so das Tafelsilber verhökern, die altehrwürdige AFZ über die Wupper gehen zu lassen (kommt dann nie wieder), das scheint bequem, ist aber verheerend. Wie wird denn der DAFV innen und außen dann wahrgenommen? Gar nicht! Ab und zu mal ein harmloses Brieflein von der Präsidentin an ein paar Abgeordnete oder Minister? Das kann eine systematische, regelmäßige Information der interessierten Öffentlichkeit nicht einmal ansatzweise ersetzen. Aber dann braucht man natürlich auch keine Konflikte mit Angelgegnern auszutragen.
Der DAFV sollte schnellstens ein Konsolidierungskonzept vorlegen, dass notwendige Strukturen erhält. Na klar, dazu müsste man das, was der Verband leisten soll, priorisieren. Es geht also nicht nur um ein Konzept zur Finanzstabilisierung. Es geht zwangsläufig auch um eine neue inhaltliche Ausrichtung des DAFV. Deswegen ist es für mich sehr nachvollziehbar, wenn der neue bayerische Verbandspräsident sagt, dass über einen (Wieder-) Eintritt Bayerns in den DAFV entscheidet, wenn die inhaltliche Ausrichtung und die Finanzen stimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es für mich sehr nachvollziehbar, wenn der neue bayerische Verbandspräsident sagt, dass über einen (Wieder-) Eintritt Bayerns in den DAFV entscheidet, wenn die inhaltliche Ausrichtung und die Finanzen stimmen.


Im Gegensatz zu NDS, die schon immer Klartext geredet (und veröffentlicht) haben, ist das für mich die bis jetzt schlimmste Heuchelei des Abknüppelverbandes aus Bayern...

Gerade bezüglich der (Kon)Fusion, welcher die von Dir gelobten Bayern ja auch zugestimmt haben, *obwohl *die Fakten von NDS lange auf dem Tisch waren..

Und die Abstimmung über den Antrag, diese Finanzen auf der HV des VDSF zur (Kon)Fusion im Februar *VORHER* zu diskutieren, wurde von den Abnickerdelegierten und Funktionären GEGEN NDS ABGELEHNT!!!

Weil ja angeblich alles in Ordnung war!!

Siehe Schreiben Brillowski (MeckPomm), der da sogar die Niedersachsen noch angegriffen hat, weil die das diskutieren wollten (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331; runterscrollen)..

Klar und eindeutig zu lesen, wer wirklich schuld ist im Ex-VDSF neben *MeckPomm*: 
*"einhellig mit Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein und Weser-Ems"* war man der Meinung, die Diskussion nicht nochmal zu brauchen..

Keine Angst, auch wenn Du das versuchst schönzureden:
Wir vergessen nicht, wer an dem finanziellen Desaster jetzt wirklich schuld ist, neben den Altbundesverbänden, die das ursprünglich eingebrockt haben (was auch nur geschehen konnte weil von den LV die Aufsicht und Kontrolle vernachlässigt wurde)!!

Die Delegierten und Funktionäre *ALLER* Abnickerlandesverbände (VDSF wie DAV!!), welche Diskussionen verhindert und Verschmelzungsvertrag, Satzung und Präsidium einstimmig - mit Ausnahme eben von NDS  - *GENAUSO WOLLTEN und dem auch zugestimmt haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nun haben sie was sie wollten - ich wollte das so bekannter weise nie...........

Sollen sie damit also glücklich werden, mit der unterfinanzierten, anglerfeindlichen Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV.......

Die organisierten Angelfischer werden sich schon weiter melken lassen, dafür werden die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Abnickerlandesverbände schon sorgen...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Näxte verdeckte Beitragserhöhung.

*Betrifft aber diesmal nur Ex-DAVler* (die ja schon mit 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag verhindert haben, dass der (VDSF)DAFV jetzt schon pleite wäre):
Die kostenlose Zusendung des Blinker wurde eingestellt..
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=33

Dazu passt dann, dass auch die AFZ nicht mehr kostenlos versendet werden soll, sondern abonniert von den LV (Bettelmail Struppe, liegt allen LV vor) ...

Und damit niemand vergisst, wer wirklich schuld daran ist, an der Finanzmisere:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Schreiben Brillowski (MeckPomm), der da sogar die Niedersachsen noch angegriffen hat, weil die das diskutieren wollten (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331; runterscrollen)..
> 
> Klar und eindeutig zu lesen, wer wirklich schuld ist im Ex-VDSF neben *MeckPomm*:
> *"einhellig mit Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein und Weser-Ems"* war man der Meinung, die Diskussion nicht nochmal zu brauchen..
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu NDS, die schon immer Klartext geredet (und veröffentlicht) haben, ist das für mich die bis jetzt schlimmste Heuchelei des Abknüppelverbandes aus Bayern...
> 
> Gerade bezüglich der (Kon)Fusion, welcher die von Dir gelobten Bayern ja auch zugestimmt haben, *obwohl *die Fakten von NDS lange auf dem Tisch waren..
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich habe weder "die Bayern" noch die gesamte Politik des LV Bayern gelobt. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass ich die eine Aussage des neuen Bayerischen Präsidenten nachvollziehbar empfinde, die da vereinfacht gesagt lautet: Im DAFV müssen die Inhalte und die Finanzen in Ordnung gebracht werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Näxte verdeckte Beitragserhöhung.
> 
> *Betrifft aber diesmal nur Ex-DAVler* (die ja schon mit 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag verhindert haben, dass der (VDSF)DAFV jetzt schon pleite wäre):
> Die kostenlose Zusendung des Blinker wurde eingestellt..
> ...



Ich muss da ja schmunzeln. Von mir hat man mal auf der JHV verlangt, dass die Geschäftsstelle alle Angelzeitungen kündigen solle, um einzusparen. (Ich habe mir immer alles privat gekauft.) Dabei stellten wir fest, dass wir alle Blättchen kostenlos gesandt bekamen. (Mist, wieder kein Einspar-, aber Ärgerpotenzial).

Was die Blinker-Beilage betrifft: Welche Alternativen gab es zum Ende der kostenlosen Zusendung für Ex-DAV-Vereinsvorstände? Eigentlich doch nur, das Blatt auch den Ex-VDSF-Vereinsvorständen ebenfalls kostenlos zuzusenden. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Jahr-Verlag eine so große Anzahl an Gratis-Exemplaren spendiert hätte. Vom DAFV finanziert wäre das wohl in der aktuellen Haushaltslage sehr kritisch zu sehen.

Ich sehe darin kein Schönreden. Aber eine Ungleichbehandlung der Vereinsvorstände "Ost-West" kann ja nicht die zukunftsweisende Lösung sein.
Wenn ein angelpolitisches Programm finanziert werden soll und muss, dann darf dieses nicht daran scheitern, dass durch die Beibehaltung systemwidriger Privilegien das an anderer Stelle dringend nötige Geld fehlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Ich weiß nicht, ob der Jahr-Verlag eine so große Anzahl an Gratis-Exemplaren spendiert hätte. Vom DAFV finanziert wäre das wohl in der aktuellen Haushaltslage sehr kritisch zu sehen.
> 
> .



Der DAV hatte das bezahlt vorher, 40.000 Euro/Jahr - nun wird's gestrichen..
Beleg- und nachweisbar, Protokoll VA....

Damit verdeckte Beitragserhöhung...

Wie das ABO der AFZ, die eh keiner braucht und liest ausser den Rollatorfahrern, war mal kostenlos, soll jetzt aber bezahlt werden. 

Damit auch verdeckte Beitragserhöhung...

Die AFZ bekamen ja bisher auch nur die VDSFler, kaum sind die DAVler dabei, wird's kostenpflichtig gemacht.

Denen reichts noch nicht, dass die Ex-DAVler den (VDSF)DAFV mit ihrem Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent (ganz alleine ohne Ex-VDSFler bezahlt) den (VDSF)DAFV dieses Jahr vor der Pleite bewahrt haben (naja gut, vielleicht, noch ists Jahr ja nicht zu Ende..)......


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ach so, der Vorwurf des Schönredens bezog sich wohl eher auf mein Statement zu "Bayern". Das habe ich ja schon in einem vorangegangenen Posting klargestellt.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAV hatte das bezahlt vorher, 40.000 Euro/Jahr - nun wird's gestrichen..
> 
> Beleg- und nachweisbar, Protokoll VA....



Mag ja sein. Aber was wäre zu bezahlen gewesen, wenn man die Versendung bundesweit ausgedehnt hätte?

100.000? Vielleicht 140.000? - Da komme ich dann wieder auf mein anfängliches Schmunzeln zurück. Ich finde, man sollte an Überflüssigem auch dann sparen, wenn es Leute gibt, die den Sparzwang verschuldet haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte an Überflüssigem auch dann sparen, wenn es Leute gibt, die den Sparzwang verschuldet haben.


Sag ich doch immer, weg mit den Überflüssigen:
Den Anglergeldvernichtern!!!
Weg mit den BV und LV, die für das Geld der Angler nichts für Angler tun...!!

Und zuerst mal mit allen, die das jetzige Finanzdesaster ursprünglich verursacht haben, den Abnickern, die es ohne  Diskussion und Kontrolle soweit kommen liessen:
Siehe Schreiben Brillowski (MeckPomm), der da sogar die Niedersachsen noch angegriffen hat, weil die das diskutieren wollten (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331; runterscrollen)..

Klar und eindeutig zu lesen, wer wirklich schuld ist im Ex-VDSF neben *MeckPomm*: 
*"einhellig mit Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein und Weser-Ems"* war man der Meinung, die Diskussion nicht nochmal zu brauchen..

*Die weiteren Schuldigen:*

Die Delegierten und Funktionäre *ALLER* Abnickerlandesverbände (VDSF wie DAV!!), welche Diskussionen verhindert und Verschmelzungsvertrag, Satzung und Präsidium einstimmig - mit Ausnahme eben von NDS  - *GENAUSO WOLLTEN und dem auch zugestimmt haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Es ist ja bald JHV-time.
Und da kann jeder Delegierte fragen, diskutieren, Anträge stellen. Es geht nicht nur um das Absegnen vereinsrechtlicher Formalitäten. Informiert Euch, tauscht Euch aus, sammelt Erkenntnisse, redet mit den Kollegen anderer Landes- und Spartenverbände und vor allem: fragen, fragen, fragen.
Kostet ja nichts, kann man also auch während des Sparzwangs hemmungslos machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



> Und da kann jeder Delegierte fragen, diskutieren, Anträge stellen


Warum sollten die auf einmal fragen und denken anfangen?

Hat ausser den Niedersachsen doch bisher auch keiner gemacht.......

Die anderen kamen doch auch bis jetzt prima mit purem abnicken und ohne Rückgrat oder Denken aus...

Hirn und Rückgrat regnets nun mal nicht vom Himmel.........




PS, in kleiner Abwandlung an Verbände, Delegierte, Funktionäre, anglerfeindliche Politiker und alle anderen, welche von Anglern Geld abzocken, ohne etwas für Angler zu tun ;-))):
Wir sind Angler.
Wir sind viele.
Wir vergeben nicht.
Wir vergessen nicht.
Erwartet uns.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Die kostenlose Zusendung des Blinker wurde eingestellt..
> http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=33



Deshalb wacht sicher immer noch niemand auf...
leider.

Aber schön, dass du dich auf den Seiten unseres LV schlau machst.
Auf der Seite des BV ist diese Mitteilung ja sehr versteckt worden. War aber sicher keine Absicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass du dich auf den Seiten unseres LV schlau machst.



So wie die Abnicker im VDSF, MeckPomm, Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein, Weser-Ems und all die andern - ausser LSFV-NDS - die Hauptschuld am jetzigen Finanzdesaster tragen, weil sie eben wider besseren Wissens (oder alternativ aus Dummheit, was es nicht besser macht) der (Kon)Fusion zugestimmt haben, sind die Hauptschuldigen beim Ex-DAV eben Brandenburg, Dein LV (Sachsen) und Sachsen-Anhalt (und natürlich mitschuldig alle anderen, die das mit abgenickt haben)..

Logo gucken wir immer wieder mal bei den Abnicker-LV, was die weiter verbrechen........


----------



## Blauzahn (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So wie die Abnicker im VDSF, MeckPomm, Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein, Weser-Ems und all die andern - ausser LSFV-NDS - die Hauptschuld am jetzigen Finanzdesaster tragen, weil sie eben wider besseren Wissens (oder alternativ aus Dummheit, was es nicht besser macht) der (Kon)Fusion zugestimmt haben, sind die Hauptschuldigen beim Ex-DAV eben Brandenburg, Dein LV (Sachsen) und Sachsen-Anhalt (und natürlich mitschuldig alle anderen, die das mit abgenickt haben)..
> 
> Logo gucken wir immer wieder mal bei den Abnicker-LV, was die weiter verbrechen........



Thema hier:
Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes  |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Dann nochmal zum verstehen:
So wie die Abnicker im VDSF, MeckPomm, Bayern, Hessen, Schleswig Holstein, Weser-Ems und all die andern - ausser LSFV-NDS - *die Hauptschuld am jetzigen Finanzdesaster tragen*, weil sie eben wider besseren Wissens (oder alternativ aus Dummheit, was es nicht besser macht) der (Kon)Fusion zugestimmt haben, sind die Hauptschuldigen beim Ex-DAV eben Brandenburg, Dein LV (Sachsen) und Sachsen-Anhalt (und natürlich mitschuldig alle anderen, die das mit abgenickt haben)..

Logo gucken wir immer wieder mal bei den Abnicker-LV, was die weiter verbrechen........



Abgesehen davon, dass Dein Posting nun wirklich gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatte......


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Deshalb wacht sicher immer noch niemand auf...
> leider.
> 
> Aber schön, dass du dich auf den Seiten unseres LV schlau machst.
> Auf der Seite des BV ist diese Mitteilung ja sehr versteckt worden. War aber sicher keine Absicht



und damit genug OT hier wieder...


----------

